# Форум для размышляющих > Смысл жизни >  Смысл жизни - самый главный в жизни вопрос!!

## Илья спокойный

Открыл я этот раздел форума и так и не увидел конкретных попыток ответить на этот сокровенный вопрос. Решил я написать свое видение ответа на этот вопрос. С чего начать? Наверное с поиска ответа для чего мы рождаемся, для чего нам дается жизнь.
 Человек знает для чего в мире существует каждая вещь, для чего она созданна, например стакан-воду пить, автомобиль ездить, природные явления тоже имеют свои цели. Тело человека состоит из разных органов, мы знаем для чего сердце, почки, желудок и т.д. а вот для чего нужен сам человек? Где ответ на этот вопрос? Все что мы желаем в нашей жизни, работаем-кушаем-отдыхаем-работаем и т.д. всё это для чего? Для того что бы жить, так получается, а для чего нужна сама жизнь? Каждый человек рождается на свет вне зависимо от своей воли, хотел бы он или нет его не спрашивают - в один прекрасный день раз и появился, вне зависимости от своего желания. Человек живет, познает и особо не задумывается а для чего и почему я живу.... не зависимо от его воли его организм живет, сердце бьется, он живет, изо дня в день одно и тоже, рутина, какие то события происходят в жизни, при этом большинство людей хотят жить, люди не хотят умирать. Получается что рождаемся не по своей воли, живем не по своей воли и умираем так же не по своей воли. А как же человек - хозяин своей судьбы?? То есть человек может решать что ему делать в жизни, мост построить или людям помогать или миллион заработать, но решать о самом главном что у него есть - жизнь, он не может. Мы получаем в подарок жизнь, потом приписываем все успехи себе, человек возгордится он всего достиг....Я.....Я.....Я достиг славы, успеха, денег а потом бац и смерть, человек уходит со сцены жизни, и через годик другой это Я доедают червячки под землей(( Через пару поколений особо может никто и не вспомнит про него. Человек уделяет столько внимания и сил на ответ вопроса как прожить, а на самый главный вопрос для чего жизнь, в чем смысл жизни....
 Представим пример - товарищ Иван. Шла история человечества, тыща лет назад его не было, время идет, идет его нет, наступает момент во времени бах - точка А - роддом - появился Ваня на свет и сразу начинает свой путь в точку Б - кладбище ( в процессе - рос, детсад, школа, универ, работа, свадьба, любовь, страдание, и т.д. и т.п.) в конце концов - конец один)) Смерть. Рали чего все это?
 Если человек рождается что бы жить, тогда почему мы умираем? А если в конце все равно смерть, то тогда зачем мы рождаемся??? На этом я пока остановлюсь - буду рад услышать ваши мысли... Спасибо.

----------


## trypo

смысл жизни - жизненный опыт во всех формах и проявлениях .

----------


## Уходящий к звездам.

Смысл жизни в выживание. Кому будут нужны эфемерные рассуждения, если жизнь оборвется.

----------


## June

> для чего мы рождаемся


 Постановка вопроса неправильна. Мы не рождаемся по собственной инициативе. Нас рождают.




> для чего нам дается жизнь.


 Тут недавно в "Моих проблемах" был один из ответов на твой вопрос. Один подросток трахнул другого, возможно дал жизнь. Для чего? Просто захотелось потрахаться.

У жизни вообще нет свойства "смысл", так же как нет свойств "запах", "температура", "цвет" и т.д.

----------


## КтоЗдесь

Илья, прежде чем отвечать на вопрос о смысле своей жизни, логично ответить на вопрос, кто я? Вот Вы - кто, собственно? Не имею в виду, разумеется, Ваши социальные или биологические роли, принадлежность к какой бы то ни было общественной организации или группе.

----------


## Кобальт

> Открыл я этот раздел форума и так и не увидел конкретных попыток...


 Народ! вот после такого начинаешь верить в телепатию! Вот только сегодня утром хотел открыть подобную тему, но не стал, т.к. подобные вещи думаю лучше обсуждать вслух с человеком настроенным пофилососфствовать на данную тему! Ведь она обширна! - *Илья* верно затронул один из моментов, но вот только я бы его переформулировал не _"в один прекрасный день раз и появился, вне зависимости от своего желания"_, а _"мы не выбираем кем родиться"_. Мы не выбираем веру (а ведь это практически полностью зависит от места рождения). Веришь-нет - как мы можем за это отвечать, если у нас нет этого выбора?!? Ад/рай... Вспомним к примеру, принятую в среде самураев форму самоубийства совершавшуюся либо по приговору как наказание, либо добровольно (в тех случаях, когда была затронута честь воина, в знак верности своему даймё и в иных подобных случаях)! А у нас самоубийство - это грех! Так грех это или нет? И в чём смысл жизни, если история переписывается, рекорды затмеваются новыми, дети "вздыхают и думают про себя: Когда же черт возьмет тебя!"... Мы ничего не можем сделать такого, чтобы осталось навеки! А в рамках всё более назревающей экологической катастрофы мирового масштаба... - да кому будут нужны Ваши дела, если кружка чистой воды будет стоить как сейчас рюмка элитного ликёра?!?! Если из еды только трансгенные пупырчатые корнеплоды ))) Нет смысла в нашей нынешней жизни! Если бы человечество объединялось, если бы человечество бескорыстно стремилось ради общего блага к достижению космической эры... Но нет, пока есть богатеи, авторское право и коммерческая тайна будут в приоритете! Пока за чистую воду и нефть можно будет собирать деньги - зачем делать жизнь людей лучше?!?

----------


## Rum

Смысла жизни просто напросто не существует. Его придумали и внушили его существование нам. То, что каждый избирает свой смысл жизни - верно. Если человеку нравится взлетать по карьерной лестнице и зарабатывать деньги - пусть. Он считает это своим смыслом, и ладно. Но вот наше существование в целом? Не отдельно взятого человека, а целого человечества? Есть те, которые понимают, что все материальные блага - лишь тлен. Мы умрём и от нашего смысла жизни, который заключался в деньгах, не останется совсем ничего. Многим нужно что-либо глубже каких-то материальностей, не то, что лежит на поверхности. Следовательно, что идёт дальше? Любовь, знания. Но с каждым новым человеком, мы понимаем, что чувства не вечны, все нас рано или поздно оставят (или предадут, или умрут). И любовь тоже как вариант отметается. Знания? А что они дают? Мы можем написать книгу, картину, создать скульптуру, и быть может даже будем записаны в аналоги истории. В принципе, ведь возможно совершить что-либо, чтобы тебя помнили (но для большинства сложно). Но мы всё равно умрём. Эта мысль не покидает меня что бы я ни делала. Когда я нахожусь с близкими людьми, когда читаю книгу, или когда слушаю чьи-либо мечты о прошлом - голос внутри меня, надрываясь, кричит - но ведь мы все умрём! Всё обернётся прахом, все обернутся прахом. На планете Земля смысла точно нет.

----------


## June

> Мы не выбираем веру (а ведь это практически полностью зависит от места рождения). Веришь-нет - как мы можем за это отвечать, если у нас нет этого выбора?!?


 *Кобальт*, ты ошибаешься. Ты можешь выбрать себе любую веру. Можешь стать православным, католиком, буддистом, принять ислам, стать атеистом или агностиком. Никто тебе не будет мешать. Ты до сих пор этого не заметил?

----------


## Кобальт

> выбрать себе любую веру


 Я очень сильно сомневаюсь, что будучи рождённым среди эскимосов и воспитанный их традициями, ты вдруг осознаешь что именно "эта-другая" вера истинна! Хорошо, что если ты родился в стране с бесплатным образованием, а ведь есть государства и даже семьи, где детей вообще не отправляют учиться - какова вероятность их прихода к вере? Разные страны - разные народы - разные традиции! И вероятность твоего движения против общества и устоявшихся в нём традиций - ничтожна! Вон - в Европе бьют тревогу, что в Храмы стало мало приходить людей! А у нас, наоборот, все якобы снова стали верующими. Разная социальная атмосфера - она влияет на человека!

----------


## Илья спокойный

> У тебя то какие мысли на этот счет?


 Я продолжу эту тему вскоре...

----------


## Илья спокойный

> смысл жизни - жизненный опыт во всех формах и проявлениях .


 Спасибо за ваше мнение, а для чего нам опыт во всех формах и проявлениях если в конечном счете мы все умрем? В этом нет смысла получается? Наша смерть перечеркивает все навыки нами полученные в конечном итоге это все за зря, суета...

----------


## Илья спокойный

> Смысл жизни в выживание. Кому будут нужны эфемерные рассуждения, если жизнь оборвется.


  Спасибо, так можно порассуждать, вы говорите что смысл жизни есть выживание, то есть сама жизнь, тогда такой же вопрос а для чего выживать? Если опять же повторюсь, в конце пути мы все умрем?

----------


## Илья спокойный

> Постановка вопроса неправильна. Мы не рождаемся по собственной инициативе. Нас рождают.
> 
> 
> 
> Тут недавно в "Моих проблемах" был один из ответов на твой вопрос. Один подросток трахнул другого, возможно дал жизнь. Для чего? Просто захотелось потрахаться.
> 
> У жизни вообще нет свойства "смысл", так же как нет свойств "запах", "температура", "цвет" и т.д.


   Я в топикстартере и написал что мы рождаемся не по своей воли, то есть нам дается жизнь, мы не выбираем. Вы говорите переспали и получилась жизнь, но переспали тоже не по своей воли по сути, в человеке заложенна потребность к сексу, мы все не живем и что то делаем, тут раз кому то захотелось просто так по своей воли с кем нить переспать... получается тоже не по своей воли это желание. 



> У жизни вообще нет свойства "смысл", так же как нет свойств "запах", "температура", "цвет" и т.д.


  если ставить вопрос так, тогда зачем мы рождаемся? если нет смысла а потом умираем. Везде вокруг нас есть смысл, а вот в человеческой жизни этого смысла нет.... как то не логично получается, я считаю что такой ответ дается чтобы не искать истинну, а для чего жизнь? В чем её смысл? Спасибо

----------


## Илья спокойный

> Илья, прежде чем отвечать на вопрос о смысле своей жизни, логично ответить на вопрос, кто я? Вот Вы - кто, собственно? Не имею в виду, разумеется, Ваши социальные или биологические роли, принадлежность к какой бы то ни было общественной организации или группе.


  Не уверен что прежде чем овечать для чего жизнь, нужно ответить кто я. Но можно поробовать - Я это человек, Я это материальное тело, которое состоит из органов. Во мне также есть духовное - чувства, мысли и т.д. Где то так получается. Что вы думаете по поводу ответа на этот вопрос?

----------


## Илья спокойный

> Народ! вот после такого начинаешь верить в телепатию! Вот только сегодня утром хотел открыть подобную тему, но не стал, т.к. подобные вещи думаю лучше обсуждать вслух с человеком настроенным пофилососфствовать на данную тему! Ведь она обширна! - *Илья* верно затронул один из моментов, но вот только я бы его переформулировал не _"в один прекрасный день раз и появился, вне зависимости от своего желания"_, а _"мы не выбираем кем родиться"_. Мы не выбираем веру (а ведь это практически полностью зависит от места рождения). Веришь-нет - как мы можем за это отвечать, если у нас нет этого выбора?!? Ад/рай... Вспомним к примеру, принятую в среде самураев форму самоубийства совершавшуюся либо по приговору как наказание, либо добровольно (в тех случаях, когда была затронута честь воина, в знак верности своему даймё и в иных подобных случаях)! А у нас самоубийство - это грех! Так грех это или нет? И в чём смысл жизни, если история переписывается, рекорды затмеваются новыми, дети "вздыхают и думают про себя: Когда же черт возьмет тебя!"... Мы ничего не можем сделать такого, чтобы осталось навеки! А в рамках всё более назревающей экологической катастрофы мирового масштаба... - да кому будут нужны Ваши дела, если кружка чистой воды будет стоить как сейчас рюмка элитного ликёра?!?! Если из еды только трансгенные пупырчатые корнеплоды ))) Нет смысла в нашей нынешней жизни! Если бы человечество объединялось, если бы человечество бескорыстно стремилось ради общего блага к достижению космической эры... Но нет, пока есть богатеи, авторское право и коммерческая тайна будут в приоритете! Пока за чистую воду и нефть можно будет собирать деньги - зачем делать жизнь людей лучше?!?


  :Smile:  наверное не телепатию, а то что все таки что то общее у каждого человека есть, и оно толкает нас на поиск ответов на одинаковые вопросы... Тема обширна это точно. Насчет переформулировки, а по сути ответа на вопрос, а какая разница кем или где? Нас всех обьединяет одно - у нас есть жизнь, мы родимся в один момент.....и умрем в другой момент. Это для всех истинна. Давайте не будем торопиться с верой и так далее... а то мы уходим в частное кто во что верит, нужно стараться идти по общей линии я думаю. Далее согласен с вами 


> И в чём смысл жизни, если история переписывается, рекорды затмеваются новыми, дети "вздыхают и думают про себя: Когда же черт возьмет тебя!"... Мы ничего не можем сделать такого, чтобы осталось навеки! А в рамках всё более назревающей экологической катастрофы мирового масштаба... - да кому будут нужны Ваши дела, если кружка чистой воды будет стоить как сейчас рюмка элитного ликёра?!?! Если из еды только трансгенные пупырчатые корнеплоды ))) Нет смысла в нашей нынешней жизни! Если бы человечество объединялось, если бы человечество бескорыстно стремилось ради общего блага к достижению космической эры... Но нет, пока есть богатеи, авторское право и коммерческая тайна будут в приоритете! Пока за чистую воду и нефть можно будет собирать деньги - зачем делать жизнь людей лучше?!?


  это так, очень горько что в одних странах выбрасывают до 40% продовольствия а в других миллионы голодают и люди умирают тысячами каждый день... просто это отклоняет нас от темы поиска ответа на вопрос в чем смысл жизни, да мы видим она не справедлива.... и никогда не была справедливой и сомневаюсь что когда нибудь будет, иногда возникают мысли а дойстойна ли человеческая цивилизация жизни вообще?? Ну это так, шаг в сторону, давайте продолжим философствовать.

----------


## Илья спокойный

Продолжу мысли на эту тему. 

 Так в чем смысл человеческой жизни. Можно поробовать найти ответ - в творчестве, в работе, в семье, в детях, просто в процессе, смысла нет вообще, в деньгах, во власти, в том что бы приносить пользу человечеству и т.д. и т.п. Мы не можем забрать с собой в могилу деньги, если только обклеить ее)) Смерть отрезвляет властных и успешных, смерть делает это бессмысленностью, о таких людях забудут, а о единицах, о которых помнят, что с того? Им после смерти уже все равно, помнят о них или нет. Кто то скажет я хочу быть доктором и помогать больным во всем мире, хорошая благая цель, но все то время что он ходил в школу или в универ у него тоже была эта мысль? А если поместить этого человека на необитаемый остров, и он абсолютно здоров то тогда его жизнь бессмысленна? Кто то скажет смысл жизни в работе, а безработный у него тогда отсутствует смылс жизни?? Кто то скажет просто в процессе - живи и радуйся, хорошо разберем этот случай. Например моя цель поработать и поехать отдохнуть на Гавайи, я трудился трудился, копил и вот настал тот прекрасный день я еду на отдых, все прекрасно я счастлив, есть смысл жизни - приехал, отдохнул, покупался, повалялся и теперь уезжать...  По приезду меня спросят ну что как там?? Девушки есть - есть говорю, так же как и у нас, а пляж есть - есть говорю, пляж у нас на озере тоже есть, а пальмы есть, нет говорю, но у нас есть по сути те же деревья только другие... сижу и думаю да хорошо там было а еще раз туда поеду наверное нет - хорошо там где нас нет!!! Это наши иллюзии, такой мыльный пузырь в котором не нужно разбираться в чем же смысл существования, можно находиться в процессе. Или еще пример, у тебя когда отпуск в июле, а сейчас август... вроде как через год будет значит я в процессе дождаться отпуска.... Или я работаю и в конце месяца получаю зарплату, прихожу домой голодный, а жена варит борщ на медленном огне, я беру и свою зарплату кидаю в огонь, чтобы быстрее сварился.... АААА что же ты делаешь... Да мне не важен результат моей работы, смысл, я в процессе...
  Хочу сказать еще одно. Каждый из нас ищет для чего нужно жить. Человеку что бы жить нужна цель, если ее нет появляются мысли о суициде, нет цели ради чего жить, тогда может быть стоить остановить эту самую жизнь. Один австрийский ученый, еврейского происхождения, попал в немецкие концлагеря, во время ВОВ, нам тяжело представить какие условия для жизни там были, такой своеобразный эксперимент над человечеством. Столь ужасные условия просто даже выживания. Этот ученый для какого то разнообразия пытался угадать кто умрет следующим (люди в таких условиях гибли постоянно), логично предположить, что сначала умрут все самые слабые физически а самые сильные выживут, но это было не так. Умирали могучие спортсмены, умирали слабые клерки, долгое время он не мог понять почему так происходит. Потом он нашел ключ к пониманию. Умирали те у кого не было для чего жить. А те у кого было для чего жить (вера в Бога, мечта закончить дессертацию, фотография семьи и т.д.) выживали вопреки всему. Желание жить, есть для чего жить. Есть цель в жизни. Я как уже говорил не особо верю в психологию как науку, но  в этих размышлениях определенно что то есть. Так вот если обобщить все вышесказанное то
 Человеку нужна цель для чего жить, а в ответах для чего жить, кроется соблазн найти правильный, но все они становятся бессмысленными когда человек умирает. Хотим мы того или нет, но смерть делает человеческую жизнь бессмысленной.
 Все что было перечисленно в поисках цели жизни это попытки человека наполнить эту жизнь смыслом, заполнить пустоту, но по сути это не является целью жизни. Это может быть является только смыслом части жизни, но в целом всей жизни - нет. Сказать что человек появился на свет для того что бы иметь детей, освоить космос, построить скульптуру, написать симфонию, это тоже самое что сказать, что автомобиль нужен для того что бы тормозить, сигналить, освещать дорогу и т.д. А для чего весь автомобиль или для чего вся человеческая жизнь?
 Еще раз на тему а может нету смысла в жизни, если миллиарды лет назад молекулы бились бились и.... в люди выбились) А теперь тут с вопросами о смысле лезут, получается это произошло случайно и смысла быть не может, смысл может быть только если жизнь была созданна творцом ради определенной цели, случайность и закономерность понятия противоположные. Группа людей осознанно отвергает любой поиск смысла жизнь, так как появляется мораль, добро и зло. Там же где нет смыла можно творить все что угодно - вседозволенность.  Пока все на сегодня. Спасибо

----------


## Кобальт

> Давайте не будем торопиться с верой и так далее.... просто это отклоняет нас от темы поиска ответа на вопрос в чем смысл жизни


 Да ты что, Илья! - Какой "отклоняет"!? А ты не задумывался над тем, что для многих "жизнь" - это испытание ради попадания в рай!? Самоубийство - это грех! Вот причём вера! - для кого-то она смысл жизни сдерживающий фактор: пройди все испытания, невзгоды и отдохнёшь на том свете! Если ты атеист, то не стоит игнорировать чувства других! Может, человек и рад бы уйти с миром, но его запугивают вечными муками в аду!


> иногда возникают мысли а дойстойна ли человеческая цивилизация жизни вообще?? Ну это так, шаг в сторону, давайте продолжим философствовать.


 Почему в сторону? Вы согласны, что в конце-концов люди засрут Землю окончательно и бесповоротно? Вот Вам новость, коль Вы её не слышали:


> Согласно данным агентства, 25 августа 2012 года общая площадь, покрытая льдом, составляла более 4 млн 210 тыс кв км. Последняя рекордная отметка замерзшей поверхности Ледовитого океана была зафиксирована в сентябре 2007 года, когда общая площадь составила 4 млн 250 тыс кв км. По предположениям экспертов, если темпы таяния льдов в Северном Ледовитом океане не снизятся, то уже примерно через 10 лет все льды полностью растают.


 Илья, ты же сам заметил, что:


> Наша смерть перечеркивает все навыки нами полученные в конечном итоге это все за зря, суета...


 А если умрёт человечество, то тем более! Будь ты хоть трижды прославленным, если некому хранить память о тебе! - Так зачем посвящать свою жизнь, допустим, тому-же творчеству, если твои труды исчезнут!?

----------


## June

> Вы говорите переспали и получилась жизнь, но переспали тоже не по своей воли по сути, в человеке заложенна потребность к сексу, мы все не живем и что то делаем, тут раз кому то захотелось просто так по своей воли с кем нить переспать...


 Мне не нравится слово "заложена". Похоже на утверждение о том, что ее ктото заложил, а это уже религиозный спор. Я бы сказал нейтральнее - у человека есть потребность секса. А заниматься им или не заниматься - вопрос воли.




> если ставить вопрос так, тогда зачем мы рождаемся?


 Снова та же ошибка. Я не принимал решение рождаться, лично у меня не было никакой причины рождаться. Меня *родили*.




> Везде вокруг нас есть смысл, а вот в человеческой жизни этого смысла нет....


 У камня нет смысла. У звезд нет смысла. Опять же если не рассматривать их существование с религиозной точки зрения.

----------


## Traumerei

*Илья*,приводя аргумент о том,что мы все умрём-вы выносите *смысл жизни за рамки жизни*. Не знаю,насколько это правильно...
Но,полагаю,для таких как я (идеалистов) ему там и место,за этой границей. 
Итак,рассмотрим "наш" случай-какие могут быть смыслы жизни за рамкой жизни ? Только вечность,абсолютность,только Бог. Нечто невообразимое и непостижимое,неразрушимое...Бесконечное движение,развитие,изменения...
Ещё важный момент:я читала однажды автора N.,он высказал интересную идею... если универсальный смысл жизни будет найден - то нам и жить-то по сути незачем.  :EEK!: 



> но у нас есть по сути те же деревья только другие...


  очень философски получилось.
заполнить пустоту...может-в том и есть локальный смысл. Бесконечно заполнять пустоту...жизнь-это поиск. Хотя можно и чем вечным заполнить. В общем,каждому по потребностям.

----------


## trypo

после смерти невозможен опыт жизни -
его можно приобрести и испытать на себе лишь в течение жизни.
ради этого и живем : чтобы почувствовать жизнь во всем её разнообразии.
я не могу знать , что будет после смерти , и каковы ценности там ,
но от рождения и до смерти основная ценность незыблема - невообразимый , безграничный и невозможный вне жизни опыт человеческой ( _согласно моей вере только человеческой_ ) жизни.

по сообщению от ильи : ты равняешь наследие человека и его жизнь - это не верно .
наследие - горнило тщеславия , а это отнюдь не единственная человеческая эмоция ,
в жизни есть и другие доминанты , не требующие наследия и памяти потомков.

----------


## КтоЗдесь

> Не уверен что прежде чем овечать для чего жизнь, нужно ответить кто я.


 А зря. Жизнь есть у кого? Чья жизнь? Сам вопрос задаёт кто? Искать на него ответ кому?





> Но можно поробовать - Я это человек, Я это материальное тело, которое состоит из органов. Во мне также есть духовное - чувства, мысли и т.д. Где то так получается. Что вы думаете по поводу ответа на этот вопрос?


 То есть в первую очередь Вы себя самоидентифицируете с мясом? Которое сегодня есть, а завтра - нет? И вроде как к нему, по Вашим словам, пристёгнуты чувства и мысли. Или всё-таки у Вас есть тело, мысли и чувства? Улавливаете различие? Вы - не тело, Илья. Вы имеете тело. Оно Ваше. У Вас имеются мысли, переживания, эмоции, глубокие чувства. А Вы-то кто? Кто имеет это всё богатство?

----------


## Илья спокойный

> Илья спокойный в чем смысл твоей жизни?


  Терпение мой друг, дойдем и до конечных выводов. Но не сразу, постепенно.




> Да ты что, Илья! - Какой "отклоняет"!? А ты не задумывался над тем, что для многих "жизнь" - это испытание ради попадания в рай!? Самоубийство - это грех! Вот причём вера! - для кого-то она смысл жизни сдерживающий фактор: пройди все испытания, невзгоды и отдохнёшь на том свете! Если ты атеист, то не стоит игнорировать чувства других! Может, человек и рад бы уйти с миром, но его запугивают вечными муками в аду!


  Я к тому что нужно построить цепочку, для того что бы найти такое определние смысла жизни, что бы оно было истинно, абсолютная истинна для всех. А перескакивая на веру и кто во что верит... это уже как бы частное. Вот про что я имел ввиду.



> Почему в сторону? Вы согласны, что в конце-концов люди засрут Землю окончательно и бесповоротно? Вот Вам новость, коль Вы её не слышали:


  Это нам неизвестно, может появятся технологии по переработки мусора, углекислого газа и т.д и т.п. я же имел ввиду зло, которое люди творят по отношению друг к другу и ради чего? Власти, денег, славы.... все то что с собой в могилу не возьмешь..(( А то что ледники таят так тут тоже можно слышать точку зрения науки о данном процессе, но слепо верить, что это есть истинна... я бы не стал.
Спасибо

June, я понимаю, чтовы предерживаетесь взглядов сторонников дарвинизма. Поэтому я и не говорю о Творце в своих размышлениях, заложенна может быть природой? Не так ли? Как вариант, потребность в сексе заложенна в человека природой (чем то не кем то), так что не переводите все опять в религиозный спор тем самым не воспринимая все предшевствующие рассуждения как ложь, с вашей точки зрения. Заниматься сексом или нет вопрос воли, согласен, но потребность, желание существует в нас.



> Снова та же ошибка. Я не принимал решение рождаться, лично у меня не было никакой причины рождаться. Меня родили.


  Извините, но у меня такое впечатление, что вы мои ответы или то что я пишу вы прочитали выборочно или забываете какую-то часть, я уже говорил об этом 2 раза, повторю еще раз - мы не принимали решения родиться, мы рождаемся не по своей воли, мы не захотели родиться, бах и родились... я нигде такого не сказал. Я говорил мы рождаемся не по своей воли, живем (процесс самой жизнедеятельности, а не то что мы выбираем повседневно) и умираем не по своей воли (кроме самоубийства). Получается все это не по своей воли!!! 



> У камня нет смысла. У звезд нет смысла. Опять же если не рассматривать их существование с религиозной точки зрения.


  Не соглашусь, это по вашему мнению у них нет смысла, а что если не достаток знания является базой такой точки зрения? Камень - осколок горной породы - можно найти множество смыслов для существования гор и горных пород, может они будут не такие архиважные как солнце или зеленые растения или как почва и т.д. но они есть. Звезды, откуда вам известно это? Опять же вы не можете знать всё об этом мире, если нам не известно, это не значит что смыла нет, утверждать так сродни утверждать, что человеку не виден смысл в существовании звезд, планет и т.д. раз я не вижу смысла, значит его нет. Спасибо




> Илья,приводя аргумент о том,что мы все умрём-вы выносите смысл жизни за рамки жизни. Не знаю,насколько это правильно...


  Подождите с выводами, они у вас верные, но я все же хотел показать, что все те метания в жизни, которые мы совершаем они не являются смыслом жизни человека. Поскольку это все перечеркивает смерть. Это как начало предложения пока без его завершения. 


> Итак,рассмотрим "наш" случай-какие могут быть смыслы жизни за рамкой жизни ? Только вечность,абсолютность,только Бог. Нечто невообразимое и непостижимое,неразрушимое...Бесконечное движение,развитие,изменения...


  поиск это хорошо, вы в поиске, значит задаете себе вопрос, от которого многие отмахиваются и бегут, так проще... в дальнеших размышлениях мы придем к ответам. Просто что бы не потерять связи - ход постепенный.



> Ещё важный момент:я читала однажды автора N.,он высказал интересную идею... если универсальный смысл жизни будет найден - то нам и жить-то по сути незачем.


  Я думаю, это из той же серии, зачем искать? Он предполагает что смысла жизни не существует, что смысл жизни заключается в его поиске? То есть результат работы это сам процесс, здесь можно размышлять, возможно позже об этом можно подумать. Только есть люди, которые говорят что все же смысл жизнь существует.




> после смерти невозможен опыт жизни -
> его можно приобрести и испытать на себе лишь в течение жизни.
> ради этого и живем : чтобы почувствовать жизнь во всем её разнообразии.
> я не могу знать , что будет после смерти , и каковы ценности там ,
> но от рождения и до смерти основная ценность незыблема - невообразимый , безграничный и невозможный вне жизни опыт человеческой ( _согласно моей вере только человеческой_ ) жизни.
> 
> по сообщению от ильи : ты равняешь наследие человека и его жизнь - это не верно .
> наследие - горнило тщеславия , а это отнюдь не единственная человеческая эмоция ,
> в жизни есть и другие доминанты , не требующие наследия и памяти потомков.


  Получается что смысл жизни заключается в самой жизни... кто то говорит в поиске это смысла, вы говорите в познании, но все это процесс, а где же результат всего этого? Просто что бы получить опыт, знания, а потом взять и умереть? Не логично не так ли, бессмысленно? Если только этот опыт и знания вы не возьмете с собой за черту смерти, тогда в этом есть смысл.



> по сообщению от ильи : ты равняешь наследие человека и его жизнь - это не верно .
> наследие - горнило тщеславия , а это отнюдь не единственная человеческая эмоция ,
> в жизни есть и другие доминанты , не требующие наследия и памяти потомков.


  не знаю откуда вы это взяли, как раз наоборот я говорю, что наследие человек оставляет, поскольку понимает что с наступлением смерти он уйдет и все что от него останется после этого его наследие, это тщеславие согласен, человек не хочет умирать, а *вынужденн* (к наследию можно отнести слава побед, злые гении, великие таланты творчества и т.д и т.п.) Спасибо

)) Я вижу куда вы клоните. Человек это материальное и духовное в одной оболочке. Или духовное и материальное в одной оболочке (так вас больше устраивает)? Я думаю вы копаетесь в том, что полностью понять нам не дано. Что такое человек до последней косточки и до последней клеточки мозга, что такое разум и поехали. На каком основании вы утверждаете что тело не мое? Я могу сделать все что мне угодно, вплоть до того что бы остановить жизнь этого тела, не духовного! Да жизнь это подаренное мне состояние, я не имел выбора, я родился, я живу и я умру, здесь нет выбора, но это не значит что тело не мое. Кто моя душа, мое духовное начало, в котором как вы говорите мысли эмоции, переживания и т.д. либо мой разум генерирует мысли, эмоции и т.д. а душа это связь. Познать этого на 100% нам не дано, а философствовать я считаю демагогия, которой и занимается психология.  Спасибо

----------


## June

> Не соглашусь, это по вашему мнению у них нет смысла, а что если не достаток знания является базой такой точки зрения? Камень - осколок горной породы - можно найти множество смыслов для существования гор и горных пород, может они будут не такие архиважные как солнце или зеленые растения или как почва и т.д. но они есть. Звезды, откуда вам известно это? Опять же вы не можете знать всё об этом мире, если нам не известно, это не значит что смыла нет, утверждать так сродни утверждать, что человеку не виден смысл в существовании звезд, планет и т.д. раз я не вижу смысла, значит его нет. Спасибо


 А нафиг тогда вообще рассуждения о смысле жизни? У нас знаний мало, многое нам неизвестно, мы все равно всего не поймем, мы не можем всего знать об этом мире и поэтому любые наши рассуждения могут оказаться неправильными... Давай просто будем ходить в церковь и покупать у попов свечки, для этого у нас знаний достаточно. А все остальное не для нас.

----------


## Илья спокойный

> Илья спокойный, знаешь, засунь свою религию себе как можно глубже в ЖОПУ!


  Уважаемый end, я в этой теме про религию вообще не говорю... так то. Но ваше мнение понятно. Спасибо.




> А нафиг тогда вообще рассуждения о смысле жизни? У нас знаний мало, многое нам неизвестно, мы все равно всего не поймем, мы не можем всего знать об этом мире и поэтому любые наши рассуждения могут оказаться неправильными... Давай просто будем ходить в церковь и покупать у попов свечки, для этого у нас знаний достаточно. А все остальное не для нас.


  Если вам так удобно жить, я же вам не запрещаю, я вам не навязываю то, что вижу смыслом жизни, я делюсь своими размышлениями и познаниями. Я считаю что есть смысл рассуждать, вы что его нет, выбор ваш. 
 А про попов тут вообще никто не говорит. Если для вас религия это поход в церковь для покупок свечек... это не значит что другие люди так думают. Спасибо.




> А нафиг тогда вообще рассуждения о смысле жизни? У нас знаний мало, многое нам неизвестно, мы все равно всего не поймем, мы не можем всего знать об этом мире и поэтому любые наши рассуждения могут оказаться неправильными... Давай просто будем ходить в церковь и покупать у попов свечки, для этого у нас знаний достаточно. А все остальное не для нас.


  а что бы найти причину вот этого состояния например 


> Люди не хотят ничего делать потому, что не знают, что нужно делать. У человека загораются глаза только тогда, когда он видит цель и знает, как до нее добраться. У большинства посетителей этого форума либо нет цели, либо она недостижима. Любое действие кажется бессмысленным, потому что оно приведет к переходу из одного плохого состояния в другое плохое состояние, возможно худшее, а этого никому не хочется. Возможно существует переход к хорошему состоянию, возможно он даже близкий и легкий, но человек его не видит. А пробовать все подряд в надежде на то, что случайно наткнешься на этот счастливый переход, не очень эффективно.
> 
> У меня есть фотоаппарат, и по разным городам земного шара я пошлялся немало, и девушек приглашал на свидание, и учился на курсах, и работал, и пробовал разные экстремальные виды спорта, и лечиться тысячу раз от тысячи болезней пробовал. Но это ни разу не сделало меня счастливым. Потому что я не знаю, куда именно мне надо идти. Что именно делать, чтобы стать счастливым. Вокруг только серость и больше ничего. Возможно выход рядом, но я его не вижу. Единственный видимый выход это смерть. Переход из состояния "ежедневная боль" в состояние "отсутствие боли".


  найти куда идти, потому что появится истинная цель, для чего идти. Возможно по этому, раз вы столько всего перепробовали, а счастья так и не нашли, может не стоит так отплевываться от религии? А вдруг в этом что то есть? Что стоит попробовать познать её суть, если нет то вы ничего не теряете, абсолютно ничего... не правда ли?

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> Открыл я этот раздел форума и так и не увидел конкретных попыток ответить на этот сокровенный вопрос.


 плохо смотрел
http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthr...EA%EE%E2%EE%EC

----------


## trypo

> Получается что смысл жизни заключается в самой жизни... кто то говорит в поиске это смысла, вы говорите в познании, но все это процесс, а где же результат всего этого? Просто что бы получить опыт, знания, а потом взять и умереть? Не логично не так ли, бессмысленно? Если только этот опыт и знания вы не возьмете с собой за черту смерти, тогда в этом есть смысл.


 есть философская забава об определениях :
допустим один человек говорит : смысл есть результат,
другой отвечает : смысл есть действие , процесс ,
один говорит , что главное цель ,
другой отвечает , что средство важнее .
кто прав и кто судья ?
только задав вопрос , можно получить ответ , поэтому
каков вопрос - таков и ответ.
если есть четкое определение :
каков смысл жизни человека = по каким делам-свершениям его (человека) судить ,
это один вопрос .
каков смысл жизни человека = что есть человек , без оценки его жизненного пути ,
ошибок , взлетов и падений -
это другой вопрос .
мог быть и такой вариант :
каков смысл жизни человека = если что-то важное и стоящее в жизни , что я бы мог сделать , чтобы придать ей значимость .

это разные вопросы , на которые люди будут давать разные ответы ,
в зависимости от того как они его (вопрос) поймут.
 нужна конкретика - ограничивай рамки . 

что до логики то да , она верная -
опыт жизни и опыт вне жизни обьединяются в общий опыт после жизни ,
возможно, ради самопознания и развития или по каким другим , неведомым причинам .



> не знаю откуда вы это взяли, как раз наоборот я говорю, что наследие человек оставляет, поскольку понимает что с наступлением смерти он уйдет и все что от него останется после этого его наследие, это тщеславие согласен, человек не хочет умирать, а *вынужден*н(к наследию можно отнести слава побед, злые гении, великие таланты творчества и т.д и т.п.) Спасибо


 как мне обьясняли мироустройство ,
человек умирает лишь , тогда когда сам этого захочет , завершив свою жизненную миссию.
с этой позиции , человек не вынужден , а *волен* умирать .
с неё же ясно , что наследие , слава и все такое не имеет никакой ценности ,
главное завершить свою миссию , познать её завершенной и дать свое согласие на смерть.



> Я вижу куда вы клоните. Человек это материальное и духовное в одной оболочке. Или духовное и материальное в одной оболочке (так вас больше устраивает)? Я думаю вы копаетесь в том, что полностью понять нам не дано. Что такое человек до последней косточки и до последней клеточки мозга, что такое разум и поехали. На каком основании вы утверждаете что тело не мое? Я могу сделать все что мне угодно, вплоть до того что бы остановить жизнь этого тела, не духовного! Да жизнь это подаренное мне состояние, я не имел выбора, я родился, я живу и я умру, здесь нет выбора, но это не значит что тело не мое. Кто моя душа, мое духовное начало, в котором как вы говорите мысли эмоции, переживания и т.д. либо мой разум генерирует мысли, эмоции и т.д. а душа это связь. Познать этого на 100% нам не дано, а философствовать я считаю демагогия, которой и занимается психология.  Спасибо


 извиняюсь , но этого текста я вообще не понял.
человек триедин : душа , тело и разум . мне хватает этого определения.

----------


## June

> Извините, но у меня такое впечатление, что вы мои ответы или то что я пишу вы прочитали выборочно или забываете какую-то часть


 Я исхожу из того, что если в десятистраничном рассуждении найдена хотя бы одна ошибка, то дальше нет смысла читать это рассуждение. Оно ошибочно.




> я уже говорил об этом 2 раза, повторю еще раз - мы не принимали решения родиться, мы рождаемся не по своей воли, мы не захотели родиться, бах и родились... я нигде такого не сказал. Я говорил мы рождаемся не по своей воли, живем (процесс самой жизнедеятельности, а не то что мы выбираем повседневно) и умираем не по своей воли (кроме самоубийства). Получается все это не по своей воли!!!


 Я написал это в ответ на твою фразу "тогда зачем мы рождаемся?", повторенную минимум дважды. Я не знаю, что ты имеешь ввиду, говоря "мы рождаемся", но у меня создается впечатление, что мы это делаем самостоятельно, по собственной воле, осталось выяснить - зачем. Напиши "зачем нас рождают?", и ответ появится сам сабой. Например в английском языке принято говорить "I was born" - я был рожден, фразу "я родился" думаю вообще невозможно перевести.




> Не соглашусь, это по вашему мнению у них нет смысла, а что если не достаток знания является базой такой точки зрения? Камень - осколок горной породы - можно найти множество смыслов для существования гор и горных пород, может они будут не такие архиважные как солнце или зеленые растения или как почва и т.д. но они есть. Звезды, откуда вам известно это? Опять же вы не можете знать всё об этом мире, если нам не известно, это не значит что смыла нет, утверждать так сродни утверждать, что человеку не виден смысл в существовании звезд, планет и т.д. раз я не вижу смысла, значит его нет. Спасибо


 Фразой "вы не можете знать всё об этом мире" можно опровергнуть любое утверждение. Для рассуждений нужно иметь чтото, принимаемое без доказательств. В математике это "чтото" называют аксиомами. Если аксиом нет, рассуждения невозможны. На что ты опираешься в своих рассуждениях о смысле жизни? Перечисли свои аксиомы.

----------


## Илья спокойный

> плохо смотрел
> http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthr...EA%EE%E2%EE%EC


  Да, действительно не увидел. Прочитав все посты той ветки я скорее всего соглашусь с вот этим мнением: 


> Как мне кажется, очень похоже на вечный спор идеалистов и материалистов Выиграть в таком споре пока не сможет никто.
> 
> Позиция автора очень чёткая. Однако не оставляет ощущение того, что не всё учтено. Может быть потому, что изначально не раскрыто понятие смысла, о котором говорит автор.
> 
> Говорить об отсутствии чего-то только потому, что нет объективных доказательств – не научно и говорит о неиспользовании системного подхода. Вспомните таблицу Менделеева с незаполненными элементами, для которых он выделил место. Вот это системный подход.
> 
> Кроме того, не имеет смысла доказывать что-то, если изначально признаёшь невозможность определения предмета доказательств. Автор начал с системы отсчёта, использовал математические и физические величины, однако изначально вопрос поставил «о смысле жизни как таковом». То есть тему обозначил как философ, а доказывал её как физик, при этом не раскрыв определение, как это сделал бы гуманитарий. Если бы автор разбивал бы чьё-то определение смысла, отвечающее определённым измеряемым критериям, то можно было бы понять. А так получается, что интересные факты приводятся сами по себе, потому что при отсутствии определения изначально доказываемого факта из них невозможно сделать умозаключение. Это из логики.
> 
> И ещё. Все атомы существуют не просто так, они собраны в определённые формы, которые образуют механизм, выполняющий свою роль в системе. В системе все элементы взаимосвязаны, поэтому саму систему можно в итоге назвать большим атомом. Так какой смысл в атоме? Не стоит улетать в космос, чтобы это понять.


  Никто из подписавшихся там, ровно как и вас, не попробовал разобраться в чем СЖ с позиции жизни и смерти. Так же я буду говорить о таком понятие как абсолютная истинна - верна по отношению к каждому человеку... Спасибо. 
З.Ы. без муравья экологическая цепочка была бы нарушенна, последствия не известны. А рассматривать СЖ муравья с точки зрения муравья глупо, так как он не обладает свободной волей как таковой. Он просто действует по программе и ему не нужно понимать для чего существует - живой робот.

----------


## Илья спокойный

Я не материалист, и доказать философские утверждения с точки хрения математике не предостовляется возможным. Это так. Но сколь я и не претендую на роль гениального математика, я просто привожу размышления. Верить или нет это выбор каждого.



> Я написал это в ответ на твою фразу "тогда зачем мы рождаемся?", повторенную минимум дважды. Я не знаю, что ты имеешь ввиду, говоря "мы рождаемся", но у меня создается впечатление, что мы это делаем самостоятельно, по собственной воле, осталось выяснить - зачем. Напиши "зачем нас рождают?"


  Понимаю, исходя из контекста фраза мы рождаемся действительно значит нас рождают, в дальнейшем так и буду писать.

----------


## June

> я просто привожу размышления.


 Любые размышления основаны на утверждениях, не требующих доказательств. Ты с этим согласен?

----------


## Илья спокойный

интересная мысль 


> есть философская забава об определениях :
> допустим один человек говорит : смысл есть результат,
> другой отвечает : смысл есть действие , процесс ,
> один говорит , что главное цель ,
> другой отвечает , что средство важнее .
> кто прав и кто судья ?
> только задав вопрос , можно получить ответ , поэтому
> каков вопрос - таков и ответ.
> если есть четкое определение :
> ...


  Можно вернуться к ней. После того как я закончу все размышления писать.
 Не вижу истинности 


> как мне обьясняли мироустройство ,
> человек умирает лишь , тогда когда сам этого захочет , завершив свою жизненную миссию.
> с этой позиции , человек не вынужден , а волен умирать .
> с неё же ясно , что наследие , слава и все такое не имеет никакой ценности ,
> главное завершить свою миссию , познать её завершенной и дать свое согласие на смерть.


  А что не бывает такого, что человек умирает без желания? Несчастный случай например, а он еще столько хотел сделать в жизни.... ан нет уже не получиться...(( А сколько людей в старости лет, понимая что скоро конец, хотят продолжать жить, они НЕ хотят умирать, не хотят.... Как следствие след. вывод 


> с неё же ясно , что наследие , слава и все такое не имеет никакой ценности ,
> главное завершить свою миссию , познать её завершенной и дать свое согласие на смерть.


  не верен, так как не верны предпосылки. 



> извиняюсь , но этого текста я вообще не понял.
> человек триедин : душа , тело и разум . мне хватает этого определения.


  то были мои размышления, Кто Здесь возможно думала о каком то сверх разуме, который поселяется в тела и мы думаем что это наши тела или что то на подобие такого, я просто порассуждал из чего состоит человек. душа, тело разум - согласен, можно так.

----------


## Илья спокойный

Продолжу размышления.
 СЖ мешает нам наслаждаться, в том числе и сексуальными радостями (сексуальной свободой - ака вседозволенностью), СЖ мешает нам разлагаться. Зачем его искать если он мешает нашей вседозволенности?
 Почему смерть лишает смысла человеческую жизнь? Пример, Сергей хотел поехать за бугор, купил чемодан, билеты, визу получил, готовился и в конце концов он туда не поехал. Результата нет, все его действия теряют смысл - всё за зря, чемодан, билеты, виза и т.д. Все деяния человека имеет смысл только если есть конечный результат, если он есть, тогда каждая промежуточная цель имеет смысл. Разберем поближе, вот с чемоданом как промежуточной целью - что бы собрать его, нужно выполнить несколько других еще более мелких задач - принести зубную щетку, положить вещи и т.д. все эти действия имеют цель если есть конечная цель. Получается если есть самая главная цель то все промежуточные цели имеют смысл, а если нет конечной цели то все те промежуточные цели становятся бессмысленными. Так и с человеческой жизнью, можно найти цель каждого действия, но если в конце результатом все эти действия не для чего-то, в конце всего будет смерть, то и все промежуточные цели теряют смысл.
 Какую бы человек не развил кипучую деятельность в течении своей жизни, если в конце результат никуда не приводит (смерть) то всё это было бесммысленно растраченной жизнью... увы. Как пример мы смотрим фильм - огромный корабль, вся команда занята, все работают усердно, капитан поглощен приготовлениями, как жизнерадостны пассажиры, мечты, надежды, жизнь кипит, сколько чувств, переживаний, изобретений и т.д. корабль отплывает в океан и камера показывает нам название корабля - "Титаник" и в одну секунду понимаем как все, что происходит на корабле становится бессмысленным,как сжимается сердце от жалости... и чем радостнее и веселее люди тем больше горести мы чувствуем...
 Вывод если не существует цели в конце то человек сам превращает свою жизнь в бессмыслицу.
 Итого каждый сам решает или мы от обезьян и могилой все заканчивается и нету никакого смысла жизни и не надо его искать, нужно просто быть в процессе, чем то себя занять до смерти или человек создан для определенной цели. И также как есть смысл во всем что нас окружает есть смысл и в человеческой жизни тогда нужно его искать)) Выбор за каждым, вот она свобода волеизьявления, свобода выбора. Или нет смысла жить нужно в процессе или смысл есть, две абсолютно разные формы нашей посведневной жизни.
 рассмотрим пример, человек чем то похож на здание. Как строят здание, так человек строит самого себя. Каждое его деяние, слово, мысль это как еще один кирпичик в здание название которому человек. Вопрос - как это здание строят? Со смыслом (планом) или без него? Пришел Сергей строить здание, каждое здание имеет свое предназначение, согласно плану каждое здание имеет свою планировку, кол-во этажей, окон и т.д. Но вот наш Сергей плана не имеет, зато есть фантазии и желание строить...)) что получилось с воодушевлением Сергей начинает строить, а куда класть, плана то и нет, куда человеку идти по жизни если нет общей цели, нет плана? Он не знает какой сделать следующий шаг, и что разве Сергею это мешает строить? Куда кирпич а давай сюдаааа, а следующий а давай тудаааа, не мешайте мне жииииить... построил стену все за шампанским надо отпраздновать, а потом с утра присмотрелся а двери то забыл построить... ничего зас исправим, взял кувалду и пробил дыру, ну вот порядок будет дверь, потом оглянулся ё моё, а дверь то с другой стороны должна быть, ну ладно тут застроим там пробьём... вот так мы нашу жизнь и строим без плана, без цели. А как же там жить потом? Ааа ерунда говорит Сергей, главное находиться в процессе, раз кирпич - сьездил на Гавайи, еще один денег заработал, еще один за пивом сбегал, еще один дессертацию защитил, стройка идет - жизнь продолжается, раз женился, бах развелся... жизнь кипит!!! Все в процессе. 
Вспомним схему с точкой А роддом и точкой Б кладбище, так вот человек появился на свет, и ему стукнуло 20ть он сел задумался, мне 20ть а в среднем доживают ну пусть до 70ти значит мне еще 50 лет, если нет смысла то у меня проблема!!! Чем занять себя эти 50 лет!!! Надо как то эти 50 лет прожить, время скоратать. А если нет смысла человеческой жизни, он  в процессе, то какая разница по сути как это время убивать? Нету разницы, главное что бы жилось без боли и страданий с одной стороны и максимально большее кол-во удовольствий, радости с другой. Делайте все что хотите, что доставляет вам наибольшую радость - смотрите КВН, ловите бабочек, стройте самолеты, бегите стометровку, защищайте диссертацию, музыку пишите, у моря сидите и т.п. и т.д. Главное быть занятыми, довольными а в конце все равно умрем... Человечество позаботилось как приятно и на что угробить это время)) новая музыка, рестораны, программы, места отдыха, виды деятельности и т.д. так глядишь тебе уже 40,50, 60 а там уже и до могилы не долго осталось. А что там в могиле - там итог человеческой жизни. Пройдем по кладбищу - тут похоронен Василий Васильевич Васильев, он сьел 20 тонны еды, выпил 2 цистерны пивы, одну водки  :Smile:  На чтение газет потратил 1 год, на телевизор 3 года, на инет 5 лет, проспал 8 лет, сьездил - в крым, в анталию, на дачу... посмотрим следующую могилу - там коротко, родился - мечтал - умер, а тут кто - родился - страдал - умер. А дальше, оо дальше похоронен важный человек, он помогал людям - зубной врач Иванов. За свою жизнь он выдрал 5000 зубов, пломб 21000.... А там похоронен известный физик, на его плите выгравированны физ. уравнения)) Для этих уравнений его мама и родила  :Smile:  этот ряд можно продолжать до бесконечности. общий знаменатель для всех - все они чем то себя заняли до могилы. Так печально выглядит наша жизнь, если мы сами предпологаем, что смысла в жизни нет, а если покопать, поискать и найти смысл. Совсем по другому. Кто живет со смыслом - его жизнь преображается он знает для чего живет, он может свернуть на лево по пути к цели, но он знает что это лево и понимает это, он может преодолевать какие то трудности, но он знает для чего это, зачем - есть конечная цель, уже совсем по другому выглядит жизнь!!! Принципиально другая, в этой жизни каждому кирпичу есть свое место, есть план, есть осмысленность. Возьмем два человека один выбралне иметь смысла жизни, а другой искал и нашел этот смысл. Пусть с внешней точки зрения они выглядят одинаково, оба едят, спят, работают, но как только наступает время досуга, свободное время, то первый будет искать как убить время, а второй будет знать что делать, потому что у него есть конечная цель. Выбор человека в его руках, жить жизнью осмысленной или нет, убивать время или оживлять. В заключение притча.
 Люди в будущем решили исследовать далекую звезду альфадельтагамма, построили космолет (все системы жизнеобеспечения, свои детские площадки, спорт залы, игровые зоны, автоматы и т.д) набрали экипаж, но вот проблема лететь туда 500 лет, а продолжительность жизни еле дотягивает до 90та, нашли решение каждому космонавту найти жену и в процессе полета родятся маленькие космонавтики) выростут и у них родятся следующие и так далее, и как последние долетят они нам пришлют сигнал, идея хорошая сделали. Отправили космолет. В начале все пошло по плану родились дети, но когда они подросли, то оказалось что их  с трудом можно загнать в учебные классы, им хотелось играть, бегать, прыгать .... родители их жалели, ведь родились и растут не на земле... так дети выросли мало чему обучившись и в свою очередь тоже пережинились, родились дети, когда они подросли из родители разобрали учебные классы, что бы расширить игровые площадки, усовершенствовать игры и т.д. и кроме несколькиз зануд, никто космонавтских знаний перенимать уже не хотел. Так время шло, еда была, кислород был, численность населения космолета увеличивалась, а он пожирал просторы вселенной. Началось расслоение общества, появилось 3 группы, в первой несколько космонавтов их держали отдельно на таблетках, вторая самая многочисленная - у них не было проблем, они старались хорошо проводить время, все сильно продвинулось, начали устраивать концерты, выставки, появилась тюбикономия, наука о смешании тюбиков еды)) Молодежь резвилась, драки, сожгли библиотеку с картинками о земле, появились полицейские, психиаторы, особого смысла в существовании не было, но и скучно тоже не было. 3ая группа, их было не так много, но зато они были заняты. Постоянно занимались исследованиями, соревнованиями друг с другом кто достигнет большего, одни придумали новые средства передвижения, позволяющие добраться с одного конца ксмолета на другой за 2 минуты вместо 5 минут пешком )) другие вычисляли оптимальную траектория залета банана в рот средней величины, при температуре 20 по С )) Другие с какой скоростью надо крутить тюбик для наибольшего выдавливания и т.д. кто то сочинял космическую музыку, кто то рисовал космические пейзажи, а кто то предлагал выбрать его командиром 3ей палубы)) это были люди занятые, они жили с целью. Итак они все вместе потихоньку летели. Но вот однажды раздался тонкий голосок, один из любознательных космических подростков спросил - а куда мы летим? И стало тут тихо, все замолчали на секунду, задумались а потом раздались крики, Ты что рехнулся, куда куда -не важно куда, просто летим, самый умный что ли, если на философию потянуло, запишись в кружок и не пугай людей, пойди проветрись. И вообще запишись у психиатору - таблетку даст, все пройдет, вопросов лишних не будет, живи проще. Но он снова спросил, по громче - а откуда мы тут появились?? Кто нам дал жизнь, для чего и куда мы летим?

----------


## Илья спокойный

Если бы мы могли на вермя остановиться, остаться без всего что созданно человечеством, все мигающее, пыхтящее, привлекающее внимание, остановиться и послушать что же хочет наша душа. Сколь огромна ее потребность в понимании этого самого смысла существования. И тогда мы ощутим тревогу и смятение, от той звонкой пустоты которая охватывает нас, и может быть тогда из нашей глубины раздаться тот самый тонкий голосок спрашивая - а для чего я живу? В чем смысл моей жизни. Может быть осознаем что этот голосок всегда преследовал нас. Как много людей в мире хотят чувствовать что есть ради чего жить и за что умирать, кто за презренный метал, кто то за что то еще, не хочется верить что прожили просто так, не для чего. Цели которые обновлялись время от времени у человечества были ложными. А боялись обнаружить что это были бесцельно прожитые годы. Так не ужели самое дорогое что у нас есть - жизнь мы своими руками превратим во что то бессмысленное... так для чего человек живет? есть ли смысл, так вот мы подошли к ответу на вопрос а для чего нам дана жизнь. Продолжение следует...

----------


## Илья спокойный

> Смысла жизни просто напросто не существует. Его придумали и внушили его существование нам. То, что каждый избирает свой смысл жизни - верно. Если человеку нравится взлетать по карьерной лестнице и зарабатывать деньги - пусть. Он считает это своим смыслом, и ладно. Но вот наше существование в целом? Не отдельно взятого человека, а целого человечества? Есть те, которые понимают, что все материальные блага - лишь тлен. Мы умрём и от нашего смысла жизни, который заключался в деньгах, не останется совсем ничего. Многим нужно что-либо глубже каких-то материальностей, не то, что лежит на поверхности. Следовательно, что идёт дальше? Любовь, знания. Но с каждым новым человеком, мы понимаем, что чувства не вечны, все нас рано или поздно оставят (или предадут, или умрут). И любовь тоже как вариант отметается. Знания? А что они дают? Мы можем написать книгу, картину, создать скульптуру, и быть может даже будем записаны в аналоги истории. В принципе, ведь возможно совершить что-либо, чтобы тебя помнили (но для большинства сложно). Но мы всё равно умрём. Эта мысль не покидает меня что бы я ни делала. Когда я нахожусь с близкими людьми, когда читаю книгу, или когда слушаю чьи-либо мечты о прошлом - голос внутри меня, надрываясь, кричит - но ведь мы все умрём! Всё обернётся прахом, все обернутся прахом. На планете Земля смысла точно нет.


  Извините, видимо не увидел ваш пост первоначально, очень хорошие мысли, как видим есть размышления, с выводами не соглашусь. Спасибо.

----------


## trypo

даже интересно стало какой-же такой удивительный смысл жизни вытечет из этих размышлений  :Smile: 
и до сих пор так и не увидел "точку опоры" .
это книжка какая-то ? авторская ? сколько частей ожидать ? 
только не своди все к христианству -
человечеству много больше лет , нежели этой религии ,
и до её возникновения у людей тоже был смсл жизни  :Smile:

----------


## аутоагрессия

Выдвину свою версию смысла жизни.Ну да,конечно,человеку надо знать,почему его земля носит и всегда интересно было,но конкретно ответить никто не может.Вот для каждому своё как говорится,индивидуально.Но тут надо обратить внимание на то,что нас всех обьединяет.Так вот долгое время мне не нравилось то,что люди слишком зациклены на себе.Я...я....я..я..и ещё раз я...Мне хотелось избавится от эгоизма навсегда,но к сожалению всё было тщетно.Это просто не возможно,всё равно если я хотела человеку дать всё,а себе ничего,мне это же тоже приносило пользу-душевную,я получала от этого удовольствие.и пришла к выводу,что мы все эгоистичные твари.Ну вот даже сами посчитайте,почему мы хотим уйти из жизни,а всё потому,что хотим лучшей жизни,разве это не эгоистично?Прервать свою жизнь и насладиться смертью.Вот я такой сякой умру и прекратятся  мои "мучения" По этому и смысл в том,чтобы удовлетворять свои потребности  как духовные так и физические.И нет тут какой-то высшей цели.Ну вот пожалуй такая странная одна из моих теорий.

----------


## Илья спокойный

> даже интересно стало какой-же такой удивительный смысл жизни вытечет из этих размышлений 
> и до сих пор так и не увидел "точку опоры" .
> это книжка какая-то ? авторская ? сколько частей ожидать ? 
> только не своди все к христианству -
> человечеству много больше лет , нежели этой религии ,
> и до её возникновения у людей тоже был смсл жизни


  Авторство не моё, по окончании я раскрою автора))  Я не поностью согласен с этой теорией, но много чего верного в ней нахожу. ПО этому счел нужным этот материал разместить.

----------


## Игорёк

> Выдвину свою версию смысла жизни.Ну да,конечно,человеку надо знать,почему его земля носит и всегда интересно было,но конкретно ответить никто не может.Вот для каждому своё как говорится,индивидуально.Но тут надо обратить внимание на то,что нас всех обьединяет.Так вот долгое время мне не нравилось то,что люди слишком зациклены на себе.Я...я....я..я..и ещё раз я...Мне хотелось избавится от эгоизма навсегда,но к сожалению всё было тщетно.Это просто не возможно,всё равно если я хотела человеку дать всё,а себе ничего,мне это же тоже приносило пользу-душевную,я получала от этого удовольствие.и пришла к выводу,что мы все эгоистичные твари.Ну вот даже сами посчитайте,почему мы хотим уйти из жизни,а всё потому,что хотим лучшей жизни,разве это не эгоистично?Прервать свою жизнь и насладиться смертью.Вот я такой сякой умру и прекратятся  мои "мучения" По этому и смысл в том,чтобы удовлетворять свои потребности  как духовные так и физические.И нет тут какой-то высшей цели.Ну вот пожалуй такая странная одна из моих теорий.


 где тут странности ? это банальность. 
Эгоизм это положительное качество, в том случае если оно не приносит вредя другим, а еще лучше если наоборот - пользу. 
И еще плохо когда человек не называет себя эгоистом, и говорит что-то вроде "я (мы) всё для тебя сделали, а ты такая сволочь..." даже если тот кому говорят, ничего не просил делать для него, и не читает что действия другого ему чем-то помогли. Это неосознанная лесть, которая всегда неприятна.

----------


## Игорёк

Илья, столько букв, для описания такой простой истины)
Для меня акуален другой вопрос - есть цель, но нет представления о ней. Тоесть. Я хочу чего-то, но не могу представить что такое возможно. Реальность достижения в сознании не сформирована. Не знаю как доходчиво обьяснить. И ответ вроде бы прост "не попробуешь - не узнаешь". Но для того чтобы попробовать нужно проделать много всего, воплотить много разных маленьких целей, которые знаешь в которых уверен, и понимаешь то что это будет для тебя очень не простой работой. И в конечном итоге, вся система выполнения этих целей может быть разрушена итоговым результатом. Это усложняет саму мотивацию выполнения маленьких целей для одной большой. 

Мне запомнился один очень хороший пример, не помню где именно он был описан, может быть и здесь, это не так важно. У человека была патология которая затрудняла дыхание. Он считал что избавившись от проблемы, начав полноценно дышать, откроются горизонты и жизнь наполниться красками. Ему сделали операцию, дыхание нормализовалось, но жизнь его не изменилась к лучшему. И от этого он впал в еще большую депрессию.

----------


## Илья спокойный

> Илья, столько букв, для описания такой простой истины)
> Для меня акуален другой вопрос - есть цель, но нет представления о ней. Тоесть. Я хочу чего-то, но не могу представить что такое возможно. Реальность достижения в сознании не сформирована. Не знаю как доходчиво обьяснить. И ответ вроде бы прост "не попробуешь - не узнаешь". Но для того чтобы попробовать нужно проделать много всего, воплотить много разных маленьких целей, которые знаешь в которых уверен, и понимаешь то что это будет для тебя очень не простой работой. И в конечном итоге, вся система выполнения этих целей может быть разрушена итоговым результатом. Это усложняет саму мотивацию выполнения маленьких целей для одной большой. 
> 
> Мне запомнился один очень хороший пример, не помню где именно он был описан, может быть и здесь, это не так важно. У человека была патология которая затрудняла дыхание. Он считал что избавившись от проблемы, начав полноценно дышать, откроются горизонты и жизнь наполниться красками. Ему сделали операцию, дыхание нормализовалось, но жизнь его не изменилась к лучшему. И от этого он впал в еще большую депрессию.


  Иногда много букв необходимо, что бы было понятно, совсем понятно)) Далее 


> Но для того чтобы попробовать нужно проделать много всего, воплотить много разных маленьких целей, которые знаешь в которых уверен, и понимаешь то что это будет для тебя очень не простой работой. И в конечном итоге, вся система выполнения этих целей может быть разрушена итоговым результатом. Это усложняет саму мотивацию выполнения маленьких целей для одной большой.


  вы не верите в конечную цель, которую вы знаете. Вы сомневаетесь что она истинна. Отсюда и не желание к ней двигаться, отсутствие или не достаточная мотивация. Я думаю, что такое происходит 


> Ему сделали операцию, дыхание нормализовалось, но жизнь его не изменилась к лучшему. И от этого он впал в еще большую депрессию.


  потому что нету главной цели, была цель улучшить дыхание, для этого и жил, теперь она достигнута, нужна новая цель, а пока ее нет, нет смысла жить и наступает депрессия... так по моему. Этот пример, хорошо показывает, что нет цели, нет смыла жизни, кто то находит цель в детях, кто то в работе и т.п. но это как я уже написал не главная цель, не истинная, это как промежуточные цели, которые ставятся человеком, что бы был смысл для чего жить, но когда они достигают этой цели.... дети выросли, работа на пике карьеры, миллион заработан....

----------


## Кобальт

> столько букв, для описания такой простой истины


 Да, слова - слова - слова... К общему согласию то всё-равно не получится придти. Да и в жизни нет ничего постоянного, на что можно было бы опереться. Если у человека есть семья - он в работе, для него смысл жизни - жить днём сегодняшним. Детей нужно кормить, жене, родителям помогать, за работу держаться... И, в принципе, - наверно это и есть сама цель бытия большинства на Земле: "жить одним днём". Постоение каких-либо планов (прославиться, добиться рекорда, попасть в историю) - это всё тщетно. История переписывается - сколько раз уже мы слышали, что допустим: "Новости! Знаменитая картина Иванова была написана вовсе не Ивановым!", или "Новости! Рассекретили архив, из бумаг следует что Петров был вовсе ни герой, а отсиживался в штабе!"......... Всё перевирают - вон в Прибалтики мы уже стали окупантами! Слёзы наворачиваются, когда идёшь по местам боевой славы - это ведь столько ребят здесь полегло!!! Они защищали Родину, а сейчас то и Родины той нет. Вы сделаете своим смыслом жизни - борьбу за справедливость, борьбу за благо, а после Вашей смерти все Ваши успехи распродадут, а историю перепишут, что на самом деле Вы были не бескорыстный добродетель, а жадный предприниматель с хитрицой!


> тоже приносило пользу-душевную,я получала от этого удовольствие.и пришла к выводу,что мы все эгоистичные


 39. возлюби ближнего твоего, как самого себя - Библия, Новый Завет, «Евангелие от Матфея»


> А сколько людей в старости лет, понимая что скоро конец


 Это вообще отдельный разговор! - С наступлением старости люди о-о-очень сильно меняются! Не верующие вруг начинают бегать в церковь, тихони начинают всюду ходить и зудеть, писать письма. Это, кстати!!!! - и подтверждение тому, что душа наша не сознательна, ибо разум наш меняется с возрастом, как и характер! Несмышлённый младенец, пытающий быть здравомыслящим - взрослый, доверчивый старик.... Психика меняется, а значит не в бессмертной душе хранится здравомыслие!

----------


## No pain no gain

может, об этом уже писали, но...
Михаил Веллер рассматривает вопрос смысла жизни в своей концепции энергоэволюционизма.
правда, его ответ ничего ни для кого не меняет и удовлетвориться им _принципиально невозможно_

----------


## Traumerei

Смысл жизни появляется тогда,когда наша жизнь прицепляется за жизнь другого человека или образа присутствия,тем самым действительно выходя за рамки жизни.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
как-то так...не могу оформить более чётко.

----------


## Илья спокойный

Спасибо за ваши мнения, диалог это шаг вперед. Завтра продолжу частью 4ой!




> Илья, Лао-Цзы,например, писал, что вообще не нужно иметь никаких целей.Путь к деянию в небытии.Универсальный смысл жизни-это удел религий, а также государств с тоталитарным строем.Так что упаси бог,если вы его ненароком найдете


  По простому находиться в процессе)) Тогда почему столько людей в мире если не все ищут какой то смысл, для чего то жить, а кто то просто убивает время. А ведь если начать разбираться, то получается интересное. Например, возьмем человека в спортзале и спросим для чего он ходит туда, один скажет чтобы мое тело было красивым, а для чего тебе это быть красивым? Нуу на меня будут обращать внимание.... А для чего тебе внимание, что бы девушек привлекать))... А для чего тебе девушек привлекать... для того что бы затащить в постель... потом секс, потом получение удовольствия... а пойдет ли цепочка дальше? То есть конечная цель получается - получить удовольствие от секса, в этом его промежуточная цель походки в спотрзал. Тогда почему ему надоедает секс с одной и той же? И появляются другие? Что то тут не так... а может получение удовольствия (можно так сказать нахождение в процессе жизни) не являются самой главной конечной целью?? Тогда понятно почему он ищет все новых и новых удовольствий, потому что само получение удовольствия не является той конечной целью что мы ищем. А лишь промежуточной.  Отсюда, как я уже говорил каждый сам выбирает нужно ли искать какую то главную, конечную цель и как Лао-Цзы говорил, находится в процессе (при этом все же ставить себе какие то цели, что бы смысл жизни хоть какой-то но был - например, дети, семья, карьера, работа, богатство и т.д и т.п.) Спасибо




> Да, слова - слова - слова... К общему согласию то всё-равно не получится придти. Да и в жизни нет ничего постоянного, на что можно было бы опереться. Если у человека есть семья - он в работе, для него смысл жизни - жить днём сегодняшним. Детей нужно кормить, жене, родителям помогать, за работу держаться... И, в принципе, - наверно это и есть сама цель бытия большинства на Земле: "жить одним днём". Постоение каких-либо планов (прославиться, добиться рекорда, попасть в историю) - это всё тщетно. История переписывается - сколько раз уже мы слышали, что допустим: "Новости! Знаменитая картина Иванова была написана вовсе не Ивановым!", или "Новости! Рассекретили архив, из бумаг следует что Петров был вовсе ни герой, а отсиживался в штабе!"......... Всё перевирают - вон в Прибалтики мы уже стали окупантами! Слёзы наворачиваются, когда идёшь по местам боевой славы - это ведь столько ребят здесь полегло!!! Они защищали Родину, а сейчас то и Родины той нет. Вы сделаете своим смыслом жизни - борьбу за справедливость, борьбу за благо, а после Вашей смерти все Ваши успехи распродадут, а историю перепишут, что на самом деле Вы были не бескорыстный добродетель, а жадный предприниматель с хитрицой!39. возлюби ближнего твоего, как самого себя - Библия, Новый Завет, «Евангелие от Матфея»Это вообще отдельный разговор! - С наступлением старости люди о-о-очень сильно меняются! Не верующие вруг начинают бегать в церковь, тихони начинают всюду ходить и зудеть, писать письма. Это, кстати!!!! - и подтверждение тому, что душа наша не сознательна, ибо разум наш меняется с возрастом, как и характер! Несмышлённый младенец, пытающий быть здравомыслящим - взрослый, доверчивый старик.... Психика меняется, а значит не в бессмертной душе хранится здравомыслие!


  Здравые размышления в первом абзаце. Одно но есть абсолют, на который можно опереться и он не изменен по сути, высший разум и его проявления добра и зла, это не изменно по истечению времени. Люди пытаются искажать и по своему интерпритировать, но суть остается не изменной.



> Это вообще отдельный разговор! - С наступлением старости люди о-о-очень сильно меняются! Не верующие вруг начинают бегать в церковь, тихони начинают всюду ходить и зудеть, писать письма.


  Не совсем согласен, не все старики вдруг становятся верующими, это не так, но вот с приближением смерти, люди я бы сказал перестают отгонять от себя мысли о том вопросе, на который мы здесь ищем ответ. Кто -то из них уже выростил детей, построил карьеру, заработал миллионы, но все же есть такие который понимают что это все не та главная конечная цель, и те же мысли просто конец то уже ближе...




> может, об этом уже писали, но...
> Михаил Веллер рассматривает вопрос смысла жизни в своей концепции энергоэволюционизма.
> правда, его ответ ничего ни для кого не меняет и удовлетвориться им _принципиально невозможно_


  Интересно про что он там пишит, в общих словах. Сколько человек верят в это?




> Смысл жизни появляется тогда,когда наша жизнь прицепляется за жизнь другого человека или образа присутствия,тем самым действительно выходя за рамки жизни. 
> как-то так...не могу оформить более чётко.


  интересная мысль, что вы имеет в виду под образ присутствия? Одинок но воображает кого то рядом? Тогда вопрос, а что наша жизнь не имеет смысла до того момента, как мы приклеились к кому то? нас родили, дет.сад, школа... это все получается как бы без смысла? Хотя здесь спорно, может человек должен все же вырасти что бы потом что то совершать... так как есть много детей которые умирают совсем маленькими(( Тогда а что если взрослый человек одинок или стал таковым лет в 55? (например супруг умер) Тогда оставшаяся жизнь получается бессмысленной? Выходит смысл это поиск другого человека.А если за всю жизнь там один из 10000 не нашел к кому прилепиться?? Тогда вся его жизнь просто так??.... Не думаю.

----------


## Кобальт

> Здравые размышления в первом абзаце. Одно но есть абсолют, на который можно опереться и он не изменен по сути, высший разум и его проявления добра и зла, это не изменно по истечению времени.


 Благодарю за лестные слова! Рад что в чём-то мы сошлись  :Wink: 
- Нет "добра" и "зла", мир не чёрно/белый! Вспомним тот-же "всемирный потоп" - это проявление "добра" или "зла"?! Есть справедливость. Но вот это как раз вопрос веры, а не смысла жизни конкретного человека. Хотя тут с религией очень много пересечений, например вот ещё вспомнилась - судьба, предсказания. И если наше будущее известно, то к чему это всё?... 


> Не совсем согласен, не все старики вдруг становятся верующими, это не так, но вот с приближением смерти, люди я бы сказал перестают отгонять от себя мысли о том вопросе, на который мы здесь ищем ответ.


 А никто не говорит, что _"все старики вдруг становятся верующими"_. Я говорю о том, что все меняются в психологическом плане, и ты - в молодости, это сомсем не ты в старости! Вот я к чему! Возраст у всех проявления этих изменений естественно разнится. Но фактически это два разных человека. Так как мы можем говорить о смысле жизни, если мы не можем отвечать за себя!?!? И та цель, которую ты поставишь себе сейчас, может спустя время стать - ничем. Почему все и в старости борятся за жизнь? Да потому что та-же бытовуха: помочь внучатам, написать письмо депутатам, выростить в этом году "Double Innoseens"... В чём смысл, зачем жить? - А в чём смысл "не жить"? ))) Реально человек задумывается над этим, когда его ставят "на грань", занятый же насущным - ему не до этого вопроса, и он "живёт днём сегодняшним".
*Вопрос:* интересно, допустим, если бы человечество знало, что смерть - это переход в иное состояние, новая ступень в своей эволюции и душа может перейти в иные миры... Т.е. если бы это вдруг стало известным фактом и мировая религия приняла бы некий "обряд перехода". Сколько людей бы добровольно согласились пуститься в такое путешествие?

----------


## trypo

илья не откланяйся от темы - мы все ждем чудесного смысла  :Smile: 
что до гипотетических вопросов - то они бессмысленны , и любой ответ на них чистая фицкия ,
не несущая никаких полезных функций.

----------


## Кобальт

> что до гипотетических вопросов - то они бессмысленны , и любой ответ на них чистая фицкия


 А как-же знаменитый гипотетический вопрос: "Если бы выборы состоялись сегодня?..."  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Если ответите честно, а ведь тут есть всё необходимое для свободного общения, то конкретно будет польза мне и моим философским взглядам! Мы ведь здесь обсуждая смысл жизни приводим в пример ныне живущих людей!... А мне интересно, что если бы принятие смерти было обычным делом!?


> Дикарь в цвете лет с легким сердцем налагает на себя руки в полной уверенности в немедленный переход в царство блаженных. Чукча или коряк, почувствовав приближение смерти, сам просит об освобождении его от тягостей медленного, болезненного умирания, и сын решается исполнить его просьбу только после долгих колебаний и мучений. На Фиджи, прославившихся свой жестокостью, сцены убийства стариков менее всего говорят о жестокости. Путешественник Гёнт, приглашенный присутствовать на похоронах матери одного знакомого фиджийца, был крайне удивлен, увидев, что мнимая покойница преспокойно участвовала в кортеже, весело и беззаботно болтала с окружающими. На все убеждения оставить это бесцельное У. сын отвечал, что старуха — его мать и он — ее сын и обязан предать ее смерти, на что старуха охотно согласилась. Только глубокая реальная вера в загробное существование может создавать такое странное отношение к жизни собственной и своих близких.

----------


## trypo

если бы суицидники , сидящие здесь имели "глубокую реальную веру в загробную жизнь" , они бы здесь уже не сидели.

----------


## Никто и ничто

А вот найдём смысл жизни? Что дальше? тогда делать больше нечего будет.

----------


## Уходящий к звездам.

> вот найдём смысл жизни? Что дальше?


 Почему же, одной занозой в голове меньше будет, чем не лучше, тем более если поиски не закончатся тем, что все будет признано бессмысленным.

----------


## Никто и ничто

> Почему же, одной занозой в голове меньше будет, чем не лучше, тем более если поиски не закончатся тем, что все будет признано бессмысленным.


 Потребность в познании удовлетворится  :Frown:  Вопрос о смысле жизни сложный для меня. Для себя решил, что найти его невозможно и что лучше не думать об этом.

----------


## No pain no gain

> Интересно про что он там пишит, в общих словах. Сколько человек верят в это?


 пишет, что жизнь - это комплекс ощущений, переживаемых мозгом. человек добивается ощущений (или в некоторых случаях пытается от них избавиться), совершая действия. стремление к смыслу жизни - это стремление к максимальным действиям.
короче, в двух словах не напишешь
а на вере это никоим образом не основано.

----------


## Кобальт

> пишет, что жизнь - это комплекс ощущений, переживаемых мозгом


 Золотые слова! Полностью согласен! - Кстати, в этом плане сразу вспоминаются философские взгляды Августина Блаженного, он считал что душа - это чувства, и приводил в пример младенцев, которые ещё ничего не знают, ничего не умеют, но с рождения могут чувствовать. Я тоже думаю, что душа наша бессознательна. Она есть, ибо ничто в мире не появляется из ничего и не исчезает бесследно - "закон сохранения".


> а на вере это никоим образом не основано


 Я привёл пример, который почему-то игнорируется: для кого-то весь смысл жизни - это попасть в рай. Рай и ад под разными названиями, но существуют в любой вере. И весь смысл - это не грешить, и где-то там твоя душа окажется на чаше весов, твоя плохая половинка и добрая. Самоубийство - это грех, жизнь - испытание.

----------


## No pain no gain

> душа наша бессознательна.


 а вы не слышали о таком понятии как _эмерджентность?_ Сознание - это только эмерджентное свойство системы нейронов. 



> Она есть, ибо ничто в мире не появляется из ничего и не исчезает бесследно - "закон сохранения".


 сами себе противоречите в одном и том же предложении=))

Вся эта ваша душа, рай, ад и т.п. - исключительно вопрос веры, я же говорю об абсолютно нерелигиозной концепции, построенной на фактах только с помощью правил логики.

----------


## Кобальт

> _эмерджентность_
> Вся эта ваша душа, рай, ад и т.п. - исключительно вопрос веры


 С "эмерджентностью" понятно. Вы то что хотите этим словом сказать? В чём Ваша точка зрения? - умирает зарум, живёт пока все клеточки вместе?
А - ваша душа? - или Вы бездушны? кусок камня?
Уф-ф... Ну вы же сами написали:


> стремление к смыслу жизни - это стремление к максимальным действиям


 А я вам ставлю пример в противовес! - Для кого-то не поиски, действия смысл жизни, а просто - сама жизнь! Живи честно - попадёшь в рай! Вот и весь смысл жизни!!! Никаких "стремлений к максимальным действиям".

----------


## Уходящий к звездам.

Всё верно, разум умирая оставляет ничто. У меня лично никакой души нету, так как её не существует. А весь смысл жизни в поддержание оной, поскольку никакой души и вечной жизни нету, есть смысл вкладывать в смысл жизни только тот факт, что стоит жить только для самой жизни как таковой, так как вкладываться в больше нечего.

----------


## Кобальт

> смысл жизни


 Спасибо! Весьма интересная точка зрения! Наверно, и правда, логичнее сформулировать смысл жизни не в виде чего-то универсального, чего хочет автор ветки форума, а отдельными абзацами - в соответствии с мировоззрением каждого!

----------


## No pain no gain

> А я вам ставлю пример в противовес! - Для кого-то не поиски, действия смысл жизни, а просто - сама жизнь! Живи честно - попадёшь в рай! Вот и весь смысл жизни!!! Никаких "стремлений к максимальным действиям".


 совершая такие действия, человек тоже стремится к ощущениям. Кобальт, приведи пример большего действия, чем _обеспечение себе вечного счастья._




> В чём Ваша точка зрения? - умирает зарум, живёт пока все клеточки вместе?
>  А - ваша душа? - или Вы бездушны? кусок камня?


 сломанный компьютер работать не сможет или будет работать неправильно до тех пор, пока не поломается окончательно. так же и с мозгом. смерть - это конец, нет никой души. в это верят, чтобы избавиться от страха темноты.

----------


## Traumerei

где-то на страницах обсуждения выдвигалось такая концепция (может даже мной) : *" если смысл будет найден,то что мы будем делать ?"* то есть при нахождении смысла теряется смысл. (Это как остановка по достижении определенной цели)
Я вдруг обнаружила всю несостоятельность этой точки зрения. Существует такое понятие как парадокс образования (обнаружение смысла также есть процесс познавательного характера). Суть заключается в этом:* " Чем больше я знаю-тем больше я не знаю"* или,говоря иначе-"Чем дальше в лес,тем больше дров"

----------


## Илья спокойный

Интересная дискуссия ведется, всем спасибо за ваши размышления об этом. А если смысл будет найден, то что мы будем делать...из этих слов выходит что либо сам поиск и есть то самый смысл либо поиск смысла это как переломный момент в жизни, кто то может за всю жизнь не найти, потому что и не искал, а кто то найдя, обретает понимание что делать дальше ....))) пока промолчу. Спасибо

Продолжим. 
Как узнать какой ответ истинный а какой нет? Как разобраться что есть истина? А что такое вообще истина? А в чем истинный смысл жизни? Когда человек обретает осознание себя в окружающем мире, то с этого поиска и должна начинаться его сознательная жизнь. Вся жизнь человека от рождения его от мамы и до путешествия в точку Б на кладбище заключается в поиске истины, для чего он тут появился, только проблема а какую истинну, она у каждого своя, сколько людей столько и мнений. У каждого своя истина, свое мнение. Нужно искать обьективный ответ, на зависящий от мнения каждого человека и даже всего человечества.. почему? потому что это мнения субъективные!!! То есть зависящие от субъекта - по моему мнению. А будем искать обьективное, не зависящее от мнения субъектов, верное для всех субъектов, не зависящее от их мнений, более того хотим найти объективный, не зависящий ни от чего смысл человеческого существования, не связанный с конкретным человеком, ни с его творческими успехами, ни с его карьерными достижениями, увлечениями  и т.д. Такой, что даже на необитаемом острове, в изолированной камере в одиночестве и страданиях был бы преисполнен смыслом своего существования. Другими словами, пока человек жив и не важно что где и как должен быть смысл в его жизни. Первое - объективность!!
 
 А является ли объективность единственным критерием истинности? Для истинности также требуется полнота. Необходимо учесть все факторы и явления, увидеть всю полноту картины. Например, вы стоите в пробке и сигналите машине перед вами, но не она является причиной, а причина в другой, которая в 500 метрах впереди вас, сломалась... Когда мы хотим получить истинный ответ, нужно обладать полнотой знаний. Тяжело понять что происходит в огромном зале, вглядываясь в замочную скважину, так же и с нами, тяжело познать смысл жизни ища его через призму нашего взгляда на жизнь. А как же те кто жили до нас? Или будут жить после нас? Что бы дать истинный ответ, нужнен взгляд на все человечество, от начала до конца и на жизнь каждого индивидума в отдельности от начала и до конца. Должна быть полнота, только тогда мы можем говорить об истинности - полнота 
Еще один критерий истинности это должно обьяснять всё, все явления, то есть должно быть не противоречивым. Это как в  критериях истинности научной теории, какая научная теория считается верной? Та, которая может однозначно обьяснить все явления, которые она предполагает обьяснить. А если обнаруживается некое явление, которое это теория не обьясняет - такая теория не верна. Когда мы ищем истинный ответ на вопрос в чем смысл жизни, мы будем искать одно обьяснение, одну причину, которая обьяснит человеческую жизнь каждого индивидуума от начала и до конца, так и всего человечества в целом от начала и до его конца. Один ответ, который обьяснит и предаст смысл каждому явлению, соберет миллиарды деталей нашей жизни в одно единое целое. Как в гигансткой мозаике, в которой на первый взгляд столько разрозненных частей, но которые собираются в цельную картину. Такой ответ который будет объективный, всеобьемлющий, охватывающий все обстоятельства жизни и дающий одно объяснение всему в жизни - вот такой ответ будет обладать свойством истинности!!
 Вопрос а где искать эту истинну, кто обладает ею?? Как я уже говорил, не мы являемся причиной нашей жизни на земле (рождает нас не по нашей воли, живем не по своей воли и умираем не по своей воли) так если причина не в нас самих значит она вне нас. Вспомним историю с космолетом, с течением времени, люди там забыли для чего они там, и были попытки некоторых любознательных найти истинну, но изнутри найти эту причину было не возможно, поскольку взгляд их ограничен занимаемым пространством, нужен взгляд из вне, объективный и охватывающий, объясняющий все и он был, он существовал, но не в самом космолете а с той самой земли, которая их послала, космолет создала, цели установила. Там находились ответы на все вопросы. Но все же на космолете был ответ, в старой, заваленной книгами комнате, которая называлась пульт управления, и там доживал свой век один старый старый космонавт. Он действительно рассказывал какие то небылице о далекой земле, тыкал пальцем в какие то книги, тут все написанно говорил, тут все ответы на ваши вопросы... Но увы уже никто не понимал сложного языка этих книг, да и сам старик особого такого впечатления не производил, одет был странно не по космической моде, в музыке не разбирался, чокнутый походу одним словом. Говорить о смысле жизни на том космолете было не модно, кому то не интересно, кому то не нужно.... Таким образом, ответ на космолете был, его туда положили земляне, он был не изнутри а из вне. Пока все (надо на работу)...

----------


## Илья спокойный

> А чего вы ищете? Про ваш т.н. смысл жизни  уже в лит-ре по психологии гораздо больше вас написано. У Фромма хорошо, у Франкла "Человек в поисках смысла". Я вот то же подумал теперь, что если его найти (тогда уж вывести),появится ровно столько же вопросов. Простое "не навреди"-а как я могу быть уверен,что так наврежу, а так нет? Добро и зло относительно,это абстракция людей, или это что-то реальное?


  Хочу показать эту точку зрения. Возможно кто то прочитает и задумается. Если это уже написанно где то это хорошо, только вот сколько людей прочитают Фромма, Франклина и др.?? Я думаю что доказать, как в математике вряд ли получиться хоть у кого... все что мы ищем основанно на вере, верим или не верим. Каждый сам решает. Насчет добра и зла, тот автор говорит об этом чуть позже, с чем я почти полностью согласен. Нам нужен абсолют, если его нет, то сегодня одно событие это добро а через 100 лет это уже зло. Тогда бы можно сказть что Д. и З. относительны и по большому счету теряются в этом смысл.



> Первый абзац- только такому смыслу удовлетворяет бог! Но я бы в такой ситуации это даже смыслом не назвал, а опять-таки поддержка для выживания. Если взять смыслом жизни любовь,всех ее видов, то и тут казус получится: некоторые больше стремятся к владению объектом своей "любви", его подавлению.(я не только про половую,но и родители дети и т.д).Во все виноват мозг,он любит смообман.Интересно, а глупость- это грех?


  Про Бога поговорим чуть позже. Вот любовь. А как вы думаете куда пропадает влюбленность ну а позже любовь к другому человеку и остается только любовь к себе ну и к детям возможно? Я тут фильм инетересный посмотрел и там хорошая мысль была. Человек не знает настоящей любви, пока через раскаяние, покаяние и прощение, не откроет свое сердце Богу и через это он познает настоящую любовь. Он сможет полюбить любовью настоящей. Если предположить что это так, то ваш казус уже не ялвяется казусом, потому что точто мы принимаем за любовь к другим и любовью у себе есть 2 разные вещи, первая это и есть настоящая любовь, а вторая есть ложная. Спасибо

----------


## Илья спокойный

Итак. И хотя мыслители и философы во все времена пытались давать ответы, но в рамках их узкого  видения мира, принципиально нет ответа. Не дано человеку в силу его ограниченности познать секрет жизни. Никакое исследование не найдет логики в человеческой жизни, нужен взгляд из вне. Только от туда можно постичь абсолютную истину. Вот такая абсолютная истина, объективная и всеобъемлющая может находиться у того и только у того кто создал этот мир и нас в нем. Кто передал через пророков все секреты этой жизни тем старичкам, за пультом управления космолетом и они передавали эти ответы из поколения в поколение., частично устно, частично через книги, эти ответы есть тут на земле, они дошли до нас, они не подвластны ни вермени ни моде они не изменны они есть чтобы хоть кто то только захотел их услышать.
 Итак для чего человеку дана была жизнь. *Человек появился в этот мир, для того чтобы свою короткую жизнь превратить в жизнь вечную.А свое бренное существование в максимальное наслаждение. Жить бесмертно, наслаждаться максимально.* 
 Вечное наслаждение. Разберем. Ничего вечного в нашей жизни нет, а все наслаждения временные. Что такое максимальные наслаждения, начнем с удовольствий, если мы присмотримся к человеку, то увидим, что он постоянно находиться под воздействием 2ух сил, с одной стороны старается избежать страданий, а с другой стороны вечно ищет как получить удовольствия. Стремление получить удовольствия - внутренний двигатель человека. Что ребенку доставляет удовольствие - конфета, сладкое, еда, он готов слушаться если получит конфету. Подрос - велосипед, игры, ну и конфета. Стал подростком - одежда, велосипед и шоколадка :Smile:  Еще подрос - противоположный пол, хочется всех телесных удовольствий + модные вещи, одноколесный велосипед)) и шоколадка. Годам к 30ти вдруг понял что это все ничего, основное удовольствие это деньги, много денег ну и все остальное, не то чтобы он раньше этого не понимал, просто это стало ясно и желаемо и не так приятно. Стукнуло 40к - деньги есть, мода, мерседес, шоколадка от пола осталась половина )) и что сейчас, что за удовольствие  - власть, почесть, слава. Самое время в политику удариться. В течении жизни удовольствия человека проходят трасформацию от простых телесных до бес телесных, не материальных можно назвать условно духовных, слава, почет, уважение. Или месть - сладкая месть.
 Материальные удовольствия они конечно доставляют нам наслаждение, но они ограниченны по объему, по качеству,а вот духовные нет. Духовные удовольствия гораздо сильнее телесных. И сем более оно духовное тем сильнее оно и больше длится. А где же искомый максимум?? Максимальное наслаждение, которое только может быть, находится там где присутствует максимальная духовность. А где находится максимальная духовность? Все в абсолюте. получается чтобы достичь максимальных наслаждений нужно достичь абсолютной духовности.
Теперь о вечности. Как сделать что бы жизнь была вечной. Все упирается в смерть. Человек живет в одно и то же время в мире материальном и духовном, человек состоит из материального и духовного. Материя - материальна, ограниченна во времени и пространстве, поэтому у нее есть начало, и должен быть конец. Духовность не ограниченна, она не имеет начала, у нее нет конца, духовность вечна. Человек состоит из материального-тела и духовного-души. У материального тела есть начало будет и конец, а духовная душа на веки вечные существовать будет. Вот она вечность. Уточним -  Кто жил для тела, всё в прах тела и ушло, а кто жил для души то все на веки вечные и жить будет. Тут рецепт для вечности:*Если человеку своими силами удастся превратить подаренную ему материальную жизнь, в жизнь духовную, то есть одухотворить материальное, то тогда такая духовная жизнь никогда не кончится, она будет продолжаться вечно.* 
 Итак оба понятие наслаждения и вечность упираются в понятие духовность, духовная жизнь. 
След. часть про духовную жизнь что это и с чем едят )) Спасибо

----------


## Илья спокойный

Ссылку на автора дам в конце текста.

----------


## trypo

> Вот она вечность. Уточним -  Кто жил для тела, всё в прах тела и ушло, а кто жил для души то все на веки вечные и жить будет


 подковыристый вопрос :
у тех , кто жил ради тела , душа тоже обращается в прах , исчезает.
у них не вечная душа ?
а если вечная , то значит и те , кто жил ради тела , будут иметь вечную жизнь - душу ,
и смысла для развития у них нет , раз уж они изначально на вечность души обречены.
если же у них душа не вечная , но обретает вечность в процессе духовного развития и становления, получается , что душа рукотворна , и ничего божественного нет.

----------


## Traumerei

*trypo*,я конечно не могу конкурировать с Ильёй в плане компитенции,но думаю,что в состоянии разъяснить вашу "заковырку". Религия не подразумевает "конечность" души человека. Два пути-либо ад,либо рай. Третьего не дано. Не_существования не будет

----------


## trypo

> *trypo*,я конечно не могу конкурировать с Ильёй в плане компитенции,но думаю,что в состоянии разъяснить вашу "заковырку". Религия не подразумевает "конечность" души человека. Два пути-либо ад,либо рай. Третьего не дано. Не_существования не будет


 нет , это за рамками приведенной теории .
вопрос в том , либо есть вечность души-жизни (ад-рай не имеет значения ) , и тогда развиваться духовно нет смысла , либо вечности нет ( есть вариант праха и тлена ) , тогда духовность-душа рукотворна и смысл развиваться есть.
это вопрос смысла жизни , а не жизни после смерти по грехам нашим.

----------


## Илья спокойный

> *trypo*,я конечно не могу конкурировать с Ильёй в плане компитенции,но думаю,что в состоянии разъяснить вашу "заковырку". Религия не подразумевает "конечность" души человека. Два пути-либо ад,либо рай. Третьего не дано. Не_существования не будет


  Соглашусь с вами. Если душа бессмертна, то существование ее не прекратится. В не зависимости от того как жило тело материальное, имелось ввиду как я понимаю, что вечные наслаждения получит тот, кто смог материальное обратить в духовное, а тот кто не смог их не получит, при этом душа будет жить. 



> нет , это за рамками приведенной теории .


  почему же? 


> либо есть вечность души-жизни (ад-рай не имеет значения ) , и тогда развиваться духовно нет смысла


  почему нет смысла, смысл чтобы получить вечные наслаждения, а если не развиваться, то получить можно вечные страдания. 



> либо вечности нет ( есть вариант праха и тлена ) , тогда духовность-душа рукотворна и смысл развиваться есть.


  Не увидел логики, если вечности нет, то нет смысла в нашей земной жизни или мы его не знаем и нет источников которые бы нам его открывали. "В этом случае духовность наша рукотворна" (да но если нет души тогда есть ли духовность??) и нет никакого смысла развиваться если смерть это полный конец. Да это вопрос смысла жизни, а жизнь после смерти является также как и земная жизнь, частью нашего существования, только в другой форме. Получается, что без продолжения жизни после смерти, наша часть, которая происходит сейчас не имеет смысла. Спасибо

----------


## Traumerei

значит,в моём понимании,ваши рамки ухватили только пустоту... 
или вопрос поставлен так,что на него не ответить,потому что опереться не на что.
итак,первое: душа вечна и мы её уже имеем здесь и сейчас,это константа. Мы не получаем вечную душу за какие-то заслуги или особые "упражнения" в духовности. Душа в некотором смысле рукотворна. Это,если хотите,сотворчество. К примеру,вам дали кусок камня,вы из него создали скульптуру или просто разбили на мелкие кусочки. Вы НЕ рукотворили камень,а лишь облекли его в форму. (Ещё ничего начального не было сделано человеком,мы работаем с тем,что имеется вокруг ) Вы создали скульптуру из камня,что вам дали. Так же и с душой. Думаю,под выражением "прах тела" подразумевается слово "напрасно",лишь в более "литературном виде".
 "Вечное наслаждение",о котором вы говорите,возможно только тогда,когда человек духовно "дорос до рая",если можно так выразиться.

----------


## Илья спокойный

Духовная жизнь. 
 Один человек сказал я живу духовной жизнью, раз в неделю в театр, 2 раза в кино, успеваю книжку прочитать, ну и конечно в инете каждый вечер, телевизор вообще круглыми сутками работает )) Конечно, есть в этом больше тяги к духовности чем у папуаса из Новой Гвинеи. Но это мы не называем духовностью. Все перечисленное не столько питает его дух и разум, сколько его воображение. А где проявляется духовность человека? В его разуме. Разберемся. Не любая деятельность разума духовна в нашем понимании. Решать задачи, разгадывать ребусы и кроссворды, не говоря уже о творческой деятельности, для этого не сомненно требуется работа разума, это духовно. Но в этом проявляется лишь естественная потребность разума к присущему ему роду деятельности. Как другие органы - сердце кровь гонять, желудок пищу перерабатывать и т.д. А разум - рассуждать. Духовная жизнь о которой идет речь, не тогда когда разум автоматом заработал, как естественная потребность, а тогда, когда вопреки всем, остальным внутренним желаниям, человек заставил свой разум работать. Особенности духовности разума проявляются когда он доминантен в противоборстве с материальностью тела. Духовность находится там, где разум  контролирует, руководит эмоциями и телесными желаниями. Духовность находится там где сила разума побеждает все остальное. Вот эта духовность имелась ввиду когда говорили про вечные наслаждения. А как эта духовность проявится в нашей жизни?
 Один человек сказал. Человек приземленный материально, видит вокруг себя только материальность этого мира. Человек духовный, у него другой взгляд, он во всем вокруг видит духовную суть, содержание, а материальность, только как следствие духовности. И тот кто смотрит на мир взглядом духовным удостоится увидеть всю глубину этого мира и всей своей жизни, до причины всех причин) 
 Пойдем по пути духовного взгляда на всю нашу жизнь, и подведем промежуточный итог.
*Итак смысл и конечная цель человеческой жизни удостоится вечного блаженства, наслаждения, источник вечного - абсолютная духовность, источник наслаждения - абсолютная духовность. Получается что смысл человеческой жизни, удостоиться близости, а точнее единства, единения с абсолютной духовностью, то есть с Творцом. Конечная цель это слияние творения и творца.*
 Вопрос, а может ли человеческий разум понять а почему именно это цель жизни? Почему наслаждение, вечность, слияние. Можно ли проследить внутреннюю логику? В след. части продолжу.

----------


## trypo

нет, это религиозный смысл - слишком узкое трактование человека :
как же быть с атеистами , с приверженцами теорий конечности человека в рамках одной-единственной жизни ?
их жизнь не имеет смысла ?  :Smile:  
это такая концлагерская формулировка -
живи правильно , только тогда твоя жизнь будет наполнена смыслом ,
если будешь жить неправильно , то и смысла в твоей жизни нет , и мало того , тебя по окончании еще и накажут.
и еще не пиши эти фразы со словом "абсолютное" что-то , нету в жизни ничего абсолютного - это утопия.
также в дополнение ,
с таким религиозным смыслом часто соперничает смысл любовный -
смысл жизни : найти свою любовь , причем не обязательно к человеку , или к богу .
человек рожден для счастья и постигает его , посредством любви .
любовь возвышает человека над рамками приземленных условностей ,
переполняет богатствами его внутренный мир , и они щедро просятся наружу.

меня лично не привлекает ни тот , ни другой смысл ,
я нахожу , что каждый опыт ценен , и плохой , и хороший ,
ценен тем , что он перелопачен жизнью.

----------


## Traumerei

атеисты-величайшие фантазёры.
впрочем,об этом мы все спорили в другой теме,давайте не будем ходить по кругу. коротко - дифференциация заключается в том,что для кого кажется более логично: "появление всего из ничего",как предлагает наука, или существование вечного непостижимого Бога,который всё и сотворил. 




> я нахожу , что каждый опыт ценен , и плохой , и хороший ,
> ценен тем , что он перелопачен жизнью.


 В точку! 




> Кстати, не так уж идеально творение творца, раз уж на то пошло..


 По мнению многих богословов,суть христианства заключается в этой фразе:«Бог стал человеком, чтобы человек стал Богом». хотя самый компитентный для меня в этом вопросе человек и не принял такую формулировку. но,как по мне,здесь имеется ввиду перевоплощение не в Первородного Бога, а сама картина будущего мира,в котором всё сливается - главное и второстепенное,создавая идеальную композицию. как по мне-суть идеала-в энтропии,в мере порядка.




> У них хотя бы фантазия не больная


 наличие фантазии само по себе отклонение  :Smile:  не читали Замятина ("Мы") случаем ?

----------


## Илья спокойный

Trypo - 


> ет, это религиозный смысл - слишком узкое трактование человека :
> как же быть с атеистами , с приверженцами теорий конечности человека в рамках одной-единственной жизни ?


  С точки зрения, данной теории они в поиске, может произойти все что угодно. Смысл для них такой же как и для верующих, я не вижу причин разделять тех и других, все рождаются и не знают веруют они или нет, каждый сам выбирает в последующей жизни. 


> живи правильно , только тогда твоя жизнь будет наполнена смыслом ,если будешь жить неправильно , то и смысла в твоей жизни нет , и мало того , тебя по окончании еще и накажут.


  это вы так интерпретируете, смысл сказанного был в том что кто то верит что есть смысл, а кто то нет, кто то верит что есть Творец, а кто то что все произошло из ничто... если вы не верите в Творца, тогда вы ищете субъективный смысл жизни - выбор ваш. 



> и еще не пиши эти фразы со словом "абсолютное" что-то , нету в жизни ничего абсолютного - это утопия.


  это ваше мнение, вы можете его высказать, только не понимаю зачем вы призываете меня не говорить то что вам не нравится? Я согласен с автором, есть абсолют, без него мир был бы не устойчив.



> с таким религиозным смыслом часто соперничает смысл любовный -
> смысл жизни : найти свою любовь , причем не обязательно к человеку , или к богу .
> человек рожден для счастья и постигает его , посредством любви .


  Христианство, как раз говорит, Бог - это любовь, при чем это не страсть, не любовь эгоиста к самому себе, а именно настоящая чистая любовь. Я бы даже сказал любовь разумом. Любовь самое сильное чувство! Любить можно и нужно, не столько свою вторую половинку, сколько других людей. А далее выбор ваш, опять же. Искать всю жизнь что то своё, думая что вы правы, возможно, только сделало ли это вас счастливым? Или воспользоваться той инструкцией в комнате пульта управления, тем планом - как быть счасливым и другие насущные вопросы. Спасибо

----------


## Илья спокойный

> А я тут ничего религиозного не увидел. Творца бы убрать , и получится как у психологов. Помимо любви еще интерес хорошая штука. Я вот тоже не знаю ,чтоб жить духовной жизнью нужна замануха в виде вечной жизни?
> Кстати, не так уж идеально творение творца, раз уж на то пошло..


  Если творца убрать, то тогда кто сотворил все? А если ничто, то тогда же оно создало и духовную жизнь, интересно получается каким образом?

----------


## trypo

> *если вы не верите в Творца*, тогда вы ищете субъективный смысл жизни - выбор ваш.


 то есть этот *смысл основан на вере* , что говорит о том , что это религиозный смысл жизни.
причем религия эта вполне определенна , судя по отсылкам к творцу , т.к в других религиях творцов может быть множество (больше одного).
вера всегда иррациональна и неконкурентноспособна , и не то чтобы это недостатки , но отличительные особенности .

нельзя заставлять всех людей принимать такой смысл жизни , 
для этого их прийдется *заставлять принимать веру* , что есть противоестественность .
что делает его (смысл) необъективным.

и так уж , копая глубже , вы общались вживую с убежденным атеистом ?
эти люди не находятся в поиске - это их гармоничное убеждение ,
в котором они находят свою жизнь наполненной , в том числе и духовно ,
причем духовно , не от слова духа-души , но от дышать (дыхание воздухом) - жить.
это примается как ответственность за свои решения , в отличии от стремления к божеству-святости.
я , лично , не атеист , но по тому как эти люди отстаивают свои убеждения , 
явно прослеживаются признаки веры , атеизм как вера в человека.
я , к примеру , не могу принять буддизм , он в меня просто не укладывается ,
но я верю , что убежденные буддисты истинно верующие ,
и я не могу им просто сказать , что ваша вера неправильная , вы заблуждаетесь , вы находитесь в поиске , ваш буддизм это самообман , да и они не будут такое слушать.
так и с атеизмом -* нету тех , кто прав* .
поэтому нельзя принимать религиозный смысл жизни ,
он слишком узко ограничен на вере , и не может быть всеобъемлющем.
истинный смысл жизни не имеет рамок веры , потому как каждая жизнь имеет смысл.

----------


## tanhar74

какой кошмар... молодежь, вы что, совсем уже законтактились и зафейсбукались???? живите и наслаждайтесь каждой минутой. суицид-это тот путь, с которого вряд ли удастся повернуть. это либо мгновенная смерть, либо мучения и инвалидность...ЗАЧЕМ?????????????? это большой грех, ведь потом души самоубийц так и остаются неприкаянными, существующими между двух миров.взрослые борются за жизнь, а вы считаете, что вас насильно родили, вне зависимости от вашего желания и теперь заставляют жить и мучиться. да вся проблема в вас самих-общайтесь вживую, ходите на выставки, в театры, кино. хватит грузиться и грузить окружающих...

----------


## Игорёк

> хватит грузиться и грузить окружающих...


 Вот именно что хватит.. )

----------


## Destiny

> какой кошмар... молодежь, вы что, совсем уже законтактились и зафейсбукались???? живите и наслаждайтесь каждой минутой. суицид-это тот путь, с которого вряд ли удастся повернуть. это либо мгновенная смерть, либо мучения и инвалидность...ЗАЧЕМ?????????????? это большой грех, ведь потом души самоубийц так и остаются неприкаянными, существующими между двух миров.взрослые борются за жизнь, а вы считаете, что вас насильно родили, вне зависимости от вашего желания и теперь заставляют жить и мучиться. да вся проблема в вас самих-общайтесь вживую, ходите на выставки, в театры, кино. хватит грузиться и грузить окружающих...


 Извиняюсь перед окружающими, что вступил в полемику с автором этого высказывания, надо просто игнорировать.
Но, комплимент, на счет молодежи мне приятен... а в риале говорят - старый, очевидно - им бы услышать нашего САНСЕЯ.

А теперь к нашему САНСЕЮ, автору этого высказывания возникло много вопросов...
1. Между какими мирами души застевают? Кстати откуда вы это знаете или не знаете?
2. На выставки чего? Классического искуства, или потребительского общества?
3. А вам некажется, что общество занялось своим самоубийством (может я не прав, почитайте историю... Византия... Римская империя) не в смысле экологии природных ресурсов и т.п. а само над собой?

----------


## Илья спокойный

To trypo. Вы читаете что я вам написал в ответ и не видети написанного, вы продолжаете утверждать про ограниченность религии. Вера это то во что человек верит, в Бога, в природу, в марсиан, в хоть что угодно. Он верит в это и не верит во все остальное, при чем тут религия? Весь ваш пост построенн на не верном утверждении, скажу на вашем взгляде на действительность.  Если говорить про абсолютную духлвность, то это может быть только одно, ни как ни несколько.  Вы говорите 


> вера всегда иррациональна и неконкурентноспособна , и не то чтобы это недостатки , но отличительные особенности


  подразумевается религия, как я понял - поясните в чем это для вас проявляется?  
Далее 


> нельзя заставлять всех людей принимать такой смысл жизни ,
> для этого их прийдется заставлять принимать веру , что есть противоестественность .
> что делает его (смысл) необъективным.


  А кто заставляет? Стоят священники с ружьями и говорят всем мимо проходящим - если завтра в храм не придешь... мы тебя найдем, так что приходи, верить будешь  :Smile:  Повторю еще раз - принимать такой смысл жизни, который как мы выявили в предыдущих Частях явяляется объективным (по отношению к каждому человеку в отдельности и всему человечеству вместе), полным (описывает всю картину мировоздания) и не противоречивым - такой смысл является истинным - а вот верить, или даже выбирать верить в это или нет, дело за КАЖДЫМ!! Никто никого не заставляет, думайте, осознавайте, ищете, выбирайте. Творец дал нам свободу выбора, я так думаю. 
 Тут вообще не ясно что вы хотели сказть, трактовка слова? 


> и так уж , копая глубже , вы общались вживую с убежденным атеистом ?
> эти люди не находятся в поиске - это их гармоничное убеждение ,
> в котором они находят свою жизнь наполненной , в том числе и духовно ,
> причем духовно , не от слова духа-души , но от дышать (дыхание воздухом) - жить.
> это примается как ответственность за свои решения , в отличии от стремления к божеству-святости.


  Все в кучу собрали... атеист верит в природу, в ничто... тогда ему не нужен смысл жизни, тогда у него нет души, тогда он может жить как хочет (так много людей и поступает) делает ли это их по настоящему счастливыми? Ответит пусть каждый сам себе честно, если сможет, без каких либо причин или оправданий. Мы узнаем кто прав скорее всего только после смерти. Основываясь на точки зрения что нету тех, кто прав, вы далее утверждаете что религиозный смысл жизни не может быть всеобъемлющим, то есть вы не верите что есть смысл жизни, а отсюда все остальное не имеет значения, так и религия. Вы говорите 


> истинный смысл жизни не имеет рамок веры , потому как каждая жизнь имеет смысл.


  если вы не верите во что то, то для вас и смысла нет либо пока вы ищете либо его вообще нет, каждая жизнь имеет смысл, тогда скажите в чем? В  том что у каждой жизни смысл разный, не совсем скажу я, у каждого человека может быть какое то особое предназначение, а вот смысл человеческой жизни для всех есть одинаковый. Верить в это или нет выбор ваш, но все то что вы сказали никак не тянет на теорию в которую можно поверить, набор фраз обрывочных мыслей. Приведите свою теорию, которая опишет смысл жизни каждого человека. Спасибо

----------


## Destiny

Илья. мне кажется, вы начали за здравие, а закончили за упокой.
Начали философией, а закончили религиозной пропагандой.
Правда не могу понять какой религи, вы ничем не выразили этого 
1. единый творец есть как в монотеистических религиях(Христианство, Ислам, Иудаизм), так и во многих политеистических (старый вариант язычества, религии древних государств)
2. пророки возвещали вообще почти во всех религиях и возвещали разное.

На счет космического корабя - я очень надеюсь, что это не на почве научно-фантастического романа Роберта Хайнлайна - Пасынки вселенной, т.к. смысл этого романа немного в другом.

Во многом с вами согласен, но во многом готов поспорить.
Вы берете за аксиомы то, что таковым не являеся.
Разум... А что, наш вариант разума единственный. Т.е. кроме нашего аналитческо-ориентированного разума, не может быть разума эмоционально ориентированного, инстинктноориентированного, подчиненноориентированного (не кидайте камень в сторону муравьев). Очевидно, внимательно нужно посмотреть старый советский фильм Солярис.
Цивилизация, у нас техногенная, а могла бы быть биогенная (развитие вспомогательных организмов), психогенная (за счет развития внутренних способностей) и т.п.

И еще, я не понял, почему всеже есть смысл у жизни. Вы смешали математические, филосовские и гуманитарные понятия, значит наличие смысла жизни - это постулат, допущение.

----------


## Destiny

Ваш пример о смысле жизни про концлагерь по моему слишком жесток, человек жил стремился к цели, пережил концлагерь и дожил до славных девяностых... мурашки по коже...
Психологи, к сожалению, я очень давно занимался этой наукой по помощи бедным стать нищими, любят рассказывать притчу продвух легушек в кувшине с молоком - одна лягушка не стала бороться побарахталась, склеила лапки и утонула, а другая плескалась... плескалась - взбила из молока масло и долго медленно модыхала от голода под запх прогоркающего масла.
Не похоже?

----------


## Кобальт

Когда-то давно начал смотреть сериал "Battlestar Galactica" («Звёздный крейсер "Галактика"»). Сюжет сериала весьма замороченный, но мне хотелось узнать - чем всё-таки закончилось? И я просто просмотрел последнюю серию )))
К чему вся эта прилюдия? - А конец сериала побуждает задать вопрос: после всех испытаний остатки человечества оказались на пригодной для жизни планете, и предпочли отказаться от своих знаний, технологий, строительства города, просто разбрелись парами по сторонам как дикари! Через тысячалетия мы видим общество, копия того, что сейчас у нас за окном ))) Всё вернулось туда-же.
Многие мои собеседники, в ходе обсудения такой концовки, соглашались с сюжетом - люди устали от войны, они хотели забыть всё, начать с нуля... Тогда к чему эти стремления к достижениям? Вот кто-то делает смыслом своей жизни - содание чего-то бессмертного. Но если люди готовы отказаться полностью от своего прошлого?!? - Смысл жизни скатывается к чему-то животному, просто продолжение рода. Как я и говорил - "живи одним днём". Искать смысл в жизни, где нет непоколибимых ценнностей и чего-то постоянного... Разумные муравьи )))

Согласились ли бы Вы с вероятностью такого исхода в реале? - Что люди уставшие от продолжительной череды ужасных событий, испытаний, захотят бросить всё накопленное и начать с нуля? Если считаете такое реальным, то в чём смысл жизни, как ни жить днём сегодняшним и своей семьёй?

----------


## trypo

> To trypo. Вы читаете что я вам написал в ответ и не видети написанного, вы продолжаете утверждать про ограниченность религии. Вера это то во что человек верит, в Бога, в природу, в марсиан, в хоть что угодно. Он верит в это и не верит во все остальное, при чем тут религия? Весь ваш пост построенн на не верном утверждении, скажу на вашем взгляде на действительность.


 а что , та вера что идет в твоем разьяснении не религиозна ?
ответь на вопрос - она абстрактна ? не относится к христианству , православию , др. религии ?
эта конкретная вера в начало начал - она вне существующих религий ?
если так , ладно отнимем приставку "религиозный" у смысла жизни.
(просто , я вижу конкретную веру , а не веру во что угодно или марсиан ,
я вижу веру , как религиозную догму)
опровергни это , чтобы не было путаницы.



> подразумевается религия, как я понял - поясните в чем это для вас проявляется?


  подразумевается любая вера , в т.ч. и религиозная :
иррациональность - вера не требует доказательств,
неконкурентна - "верит в это и не верит во все остальное".


> Далее  А кто заставляет? Стоят священники с ружьями и говорят всем мимо проходящим - если завтра в храм не придешь... мы тебя найдем, так что приходи, верить будешь


 твоя манера преподнесения "истины(?)" - парадигма долга , навязывается в весьма жесткой форме .


> Повторю еще раз - принимать такой смысл жизни, который как мы выявили в предыдущих Частях явяляется объективным (по отношению к каждому человеку в отдельности и всему человечеству вместе), полным (описывает всю картину мировоздания) и не противоречивым - такой смысл является истинным - а вот верить, или даже выбирать верить в это или нет, дело за КАЖДЫМ!! Никто никого не заставляет, думайте, осознавайте, ищете, выбирайте. Творец дал нам свободу выбора, я так думаю.


 не является он обьективным , хотя бы элементарно  , есть другие точки зрения .
иметь убеждения , это конечно , хорошо , но убеждения не являются синонимом знаний .
то , что ты здесь преподносишь, не может быть знанием , потому что основано на вере ,
твоей или совместной с цитируемым автором .
смысл жизни основанный на *конкретной* вере не может быть истиной -
как ты не можешь этого понять ?
твоя вера не обьективна , она субьективна , как и любая другая , всегда -
неужели это сложно ?



> Тут вообще не ясно что вы хотели сказть, трактовка слова?  Все в кучу собрали... атеист верит в природу, в ничто... тогда ему не нужен смысл жизни, тогда у него нет души, тогда он может жить как хочет (так много людей и поступает) делает ли это их по настоящему счастливыми? Ответит пусть каждый сам себе честно, если сможет, без каких либо причин или оправданий.


 да, делает по-настоящему счастливыми , без причин и оправданий, просто и искренне , по-настоящему счастливыми . ты можешь не верить - твое дело , но люди бывают счастливы вне веры в бога , как бы это не было противно твоему сердцу и убеждениям .
не обвиняй людей в неискренности , только потому , что ты не видишь "*такого*" счастья


> Мы узнаем кто прав скорее всего только после смерти.


 опять таки , нет : в смерти нет правых и виноватых , это прерогатива жизни .
только при жизни можно быть правым или ошибаться - после смерти правы все.


> Основываясь на точки зрения что нету тех, кто прав, вы далее утверждаете что религиозный смысл жизни не может быть всеобъемлющим, то есть вы не верите что есть смысл жизни, а отсюда все остальное не имеет значения, так и религия.


 странная логика :"религиозный смысл жизни не может быть всеобъемлющим" = нету смысла жизни . как так ? жизнь вне религии - это что ? прозябание ? пустая трата времени ? животное существование ? а , если я напишу , что религиозный смысл жизни не может быть всеобъемлющим , потому что религия и вера в бога не имеет смысла , это все выдумки фанатиков и чудаков , не обидно будет ?
ты так , одним махом , миллионы людей лишаешь осмысленной жизни , только потому , что они не верят в то , во что веришь ты - это  *всеобъемлемость* ?


> Вы говорите  если вы не верите во что то, то для вас и смысла нет либо пока вы ищете либо его вообще нет, каждая жизнь имеет смысл, тогда скажите в чем?


 в опыте жизни - с самого начала темы говорил.


> В  том что у каждой жизни смысл разный, не совсем скажу я, у каждого человека может быть какое то особое предназначение, а вот смысл человеческой жизни для всех есть одинаковый. Верить в это или нет выбор ваш,


 никогда не поверю , что "_смысл человеческой жизни для всех есть одинаковы_й" 


> но все то что вы сказали никак не тянет на теорию в которую можно поверить, набор фраз обрывочных мыслей. Приведите свою теорию, которая опишет смысл жизни каждого человека. Спасибо


 я не источник веры , и доступа к источнику у меня нет , поэтому красиво описать , чтобы все было понятно и просто , я не могу , и потребности не испытываю.
он сводится к простым и , по-настоящему, всеобьемлющим словам - любой опыт жизни ценен .
(сюда включаются и любовники , и убийцы , творцы и насильники , старцы и мертворожденные -
опыт любой жизни ценен) и смысл жизни заключается в опыте жизни , её личном проживании.
через этот опыт происходит познание себя , бога и вселенной.

----------


## Илья спокойный

To Destiny Я лишь привел теорию, в которую сам верю, тот автор просто выразил это намного более точно чем я бы смог на данный момент, хотя я не полностью с ним согласен. Я думаю про христианство, автор иудей.  Насчет космического корабля, не могу сказать, не знаю. Давайте далее поподробнее ,в чем вы согласны, а в чем нет. Про какие аксиомы вы говорите? 
 Разум... единственный или нет, нам это не известно. Можно ли назвать муравья разумным? Разум в моем понимании подразумевает свободу выбора. Есть ли она у муравья, не думаю. Советский фильм посмотрю. Насчет цивилизации, возможно наш технологический уровень еще не позволяет сделать её биогенной, насчет психогенной, тут еще на порядок сложнее, я думаю пока мы не изучим свой организм на 100% говорить о именно психогенных изменниях всей Ц. очень рано. 



> И еще, я не понял, почему всеже есть смысл у жизни. Вы смешали математические, филосовские и гуманитарные понятия, значит наличие смысла жизни - это постулат, допущение.


  Смысл жизни есть если смерть это не конечная её точка, если же смерть это конец, то какая разница чем вы занимаетесь всю свою жизнь? Посыл был предоставить теорию которая даёт такое описание смыслу жизни, который был бы истинным (объективным, полным и непротиворечивым). Насчет концлагеря, да он жесток, но именно рядом со смертью можно трезво взглянуть на жизнь. Умирают те кто не хочет жить, те у кого нет цели, те кто её не ищет, те кто не борется за жизнь. Психология - наука помощи бедным, стать нищими  :Smile: ) интересно поясните? Если первая не знала для чего жить, а вторая думала о у меня детишки дома голодные надо выбираться... не слышал такой концовки что вторая рядом медленно подыхала...

----------


## Илья спокойный

Кобальт - люди устали от войны, забыть все... что бы через 10 поколений новые правители жаждущие власти затеяли очередную войну. Я думаю все зависит от того как использовать знания, можно для добра и пользы, а можно и во вред, как следствие войны. Нельзя забывать свое прошлое. Тогда действительно мы превращаемся в быдло что ли. Не нужно из-за своих слабостей отступать от сложностей. Человек может преодолеть все, просто вспомнить различные исторические примеры. Сила челвечества в единстве, может быть как созидательная так и разрушительная. Нужен ориентир, нужен абсолют, что бы нисмотря на происходящие изменения в жизни, всегда были источники которые покажут белое и черное, всегда одно и тоже.

----------


## Илья спокойный

To trypo последний раз повторю - 


> а что , та вера что идет в твоем разьяснении не религиозна ?


  а потом 


> подразумевается любая вера , в т.ч. и религиозная


  то есть вы сами то вера это религия, то вера это просто вера во что то или в кого то. В том тексте что я писал вера подразумевается в Творца, а вот как достичь абсолютной духовности это уже разные варианты (христианство, ислам, иудаизм, буддизм сюда не относится, возможно какие-то другие где есть Творец, я не думаю что сюда можно отнести религии с пантеоном богов). Могла бы быть теория где если верим в эволюцию например, то есть из ничего произошло все... то тогда бы верить нужно было бы в Ничто. Надеюсь теперь понятно.  



> иррациональность - вера не требует доказательств,
> неконкурентна - "верит в это и не верит во все остальное


  Какие док-зва вам нужны? Что бы ангел спустился к вам с небес и сказал Бог есть теперь ты веришь? Тогда смысл всего того что Бог создал теряется, напомню та теория которая описывается автором, по сути говорит вот о чем - подаренная нам жизнь, есть миг, который дается нам что бы САМОСТОЯТЕЛЬНО ( я думаю, что все же Господь приходит нам на помощь, если в него поверить и попросить о помощи) изменить свое от рождения материальное тело, материальную жизнь, пройти путь где разум научится быть доминантным в принятие решений. Тогда после того, как этот промежутоный земной отрезок закончится вы будете жить духовной жизнью. Таким образом, если бы всем нам были представленны док-вы существования Бога (например мы бы все его увидели), то смысл этой теории проподает. Хотя док-ва всё же были - Иисус Христос, но мы не увидели все те чудеса что он сотворил, можем верить только книге. А те кто видел, неучто не поверили и тем док-вам? Выходит здесь вера именно в то что произошло, да или нет, а как следствие уже вера религиозная.
  Не конкурента - я бы сказал не противоречива, можно попробовать добавить что то, что не противоречит, что бы вы хотели добавить например?



> твоя манера преподнесения "истины(?)" - парадигма долга , навязывается в весьма жесткой форме .


  это была ирония, я думаю все понимают, что никто ничего не навязывает. Только давайте не будем говорить а вот были средние века и великая инквизиция сжигала, много людей в истории человечества использовали религиозные верования, что бы заполучить власть, богатства и т.д. это не значит что они тождественны или следовали тому что представляли, это нужно понимать. Так же как и сейчас есть пьяные попы на баянах попадающие в ДТП например...  



> не является он обьективным , хотя бы элементарно , есть другие точки зрения


  Вы понимаете смысл термина объективный, то есть не зависящий от субъекта? Тогда зачем говорите есть другие точки зрения? Есть то они есть, но мы говорим про то что эта теория является объективной по отношению как к каждому человеку (не зависимо от его точки зрения - субъективного) так и ко всему человечеству в целом - то есть объективность!! Вы возможно имеете в виду что верить в эту теорию или нет могут быть разные точки зрения, это так я об этом 5 раз уже повторил. 



> иметь убеждения , это конечно , хорошо , но убеждения не являются синонимом знаний .
> то , что ты здесь преподносишь, не может быть знанием , потому что основано на вере ,
> твоей или совместной с цитируемым автором .


  Про это я тоже говорил - знания как в точных науках, мы не можем доказать это я не знаю как в физике так закон массы, энергии или еще чего. Теория основанна на критерии истинности. Дайте мне опровержение или такую теорию, которая будет отличной, но тоже соствествовать критерию истинности, а пока я вижу только что есть другие точки зрения, где? какие? Я вижу только верить или не верить в Бога, в Творца. 



> смысл жизни основанный на конкретной вере не может быть истиной - как ты не можешь этого понять?


  Это почему? Если эта теория не имеет опровержения, если я сам чувствую что это верное направление пути, через собственный опыт, наблюдения и ощущения. Это дает мне достатачно основания полагать что истинна где то рядом. Если вам это не видится в таком же свете, это не значит что я ошибаюсь.  Отсюда 


> твоя вера не обьективна , она субьективна , как и любая другая , всегда -
> неужели это сложно ?


  логично, с моей точки зрения, моя вера - субъективна, как и другого человека, верно, потому что зависит от конкретного человека, меня, соседа, друга и т.д. мы же рассматриваем это не с моей позиции субъекта, а с другой позиции как вы не можете этого понять??? Мы поднимаемся на уровень выше чем точка зрения каждого человека, мы поднимаемя с уровня субъекта на уровень объекта. Рассматриваем жизнь всех людей не зависимо от их точек зрения, такая позиция и есть объетивная - вы это понимаете?



> да, делает по-настоящему счастливыми , без причин и оправданий, просто и искренне , по-настоящему счастливыми . ты можешь не верить - твое дело , но люди бывают счастливы вне веры в бога , как бы это не было противно твоему сердцу и убеждениям .
> не обвиняй людей в неискренности , только потому , что ты не видишь "такого" счастья


  Как вы можете делать вывод если вы не были верующим? Я его делаю на основании того, что 3 года назад я так же не верил и особо не задумывался, и даже в те дни лет 5 назад, когда казалось я был счастлив тогда, сейчас я понимаю что ошибался, тогда я не был по настоящему счастлив, да мне было хорошо, была любовь, да я был счастлив, но это не то. Опять же это мое мнение. Я ни где слова не сказал про это 


> но люди бывают счастливы вне веры в бога , как бы это не было противно твоему сердцу и убеждениям .
> не обвиняй людей в неискренности , только потому , что ты не видишь "такого" счастья


  вы читаете мои мысли и знаете что у меня на сердце?? Сомневаюсь, не думаю что вы можете так утверждать, это вымысел. Я желаю всем людям счастья и я радуюсь когда вижу людей радостными и счастливыми, не зависимо от того верят ли они в Бога или нет. тут момент такой, когда что то случается в жизни и эта радость уходит ... религия дает ответы на эти вопросы, и верующие люди знают как поступать, а вот те кто не верит... не всегда поступаю верно. 



> опять таки , нет : в смерти нет правых и виноватых , это прерогатива жизни .
> только при жизни можно быть правым или ошибаться - после смерти правы все.


  Я и не говорил что в смерти есть правые или не правые, откуда вы берете слова которые я даже не говорю и тем более не думаю? Я сказал что после смерти мы узнаем что верна эта теория или нет, есть Творец или нет... не было слова о правых или не правых, может хватит делить людей? После смерти правы все? что это значит?



> что религиозный смысл жизни не может быть всеобъемлющим , потому что религия и вера в бога не имеет смысла , это все выдумки фанатиков и чудаков , не обидно будет ?


  Первую часть того поста я не понял, а вот это кому должно быть обидно? Если вы так думаете, ваше право, я ни сколько на вас из-за этого не обижаюсь. Я уважаю вас как человека, вашу точку зрения. 


> ты так , одним махом , миллионы людей лишаешь осмысленной жизни , только потому , что они не верят в то , во что веришь ты - это всеобъемлемость ?


  Сильное утверждения, я никого ничего не лишаю. Это по вашему я их чего то лишаю. Это их право верить в то что они верят. Я тут привожу размышления, не более. Верить или нет..... Я мог бы дискутировать насчет всеобъемлемости, но не вижу в этом смысла. 
Опыт жизни, так интересная мысль, а для чего он нам нужен? Для того что бы на основании его сделать какие то выводы? Может такое быть? Или получение опыта и есть та цель? Тот смысл жизни по вашему?
 Если опыт это промежуточная цель как способ и как помощь в достижении чего то дальше то да тут я соглашусь, но опыт не может быть целью конечной всей жизни... поскольку смерть делает это как конечную цель жизни человеку бессмысленной, как промежуточной да, как конечной нет. 



> я не источник веры , и доступа к источнику у меня нет , поэтому красиво описать , чтобы все было понятно и просто , я не могу , и потребности не испытываю.
> он сводится к простым и , по-настоящему, всеобьемлющим словам - любой опыт жизни ценен .


  отсюда следует что у вас нет такой теории, которая соответсвовала бы критерию истины. ваш взгляд на смысл человеческой жизни не является полным  как минимум, так же можно поставить под сомнение объективность и непротиворечивость представляемых вами размышлений по этому вопросу (насчет опыта). Как получения опыта в жизни может быть смыслом жизни мертворожденного? В личном проживании жизни вы говорите, а если смерть сводит на нет весь полученный за жизнь вами опыт, то для чего жить чтобы получить опыт? Объясните пожалуйста.

----------


## Traumerei

много чего хотелось бы сказать,но,пожалуй,чтобы не разводить личностной дискриминации ( :Smile: ),скажу только вот это..."мир идеален,но сделан с одной ошибкой". Не помню,откуда я взяла эту фразу.но на основе этого,смысл заключён в нахождении ошибки.
P.S. Любые ошибки не ошибочны однако...
P.P.S. Снова коряво,но как-то так. о своей позиции:



> Ты - вечно третий. Ты ни с кем.
>                              Над схваткой.

----------


## Кобальт

> "мир идеален,но сделан с одной ошибкой..."


 так и хочется продолжить: "...- это человек!" Все животные планеты инстинктивно приспосабливаются, находят равновесие со средой обитания, но… человек не таков. Заняв какой-то участок, мы размножаемся, пока все природные ресурсы не будут исчерпаны.... раковая опухоль планеты! Мир будет полностью идеален, когда не станет людей, или нам не промоют мозги и мы перестанем рассуждать с точки зрения эгоизма, а, как верно было замечено, объединимся!

----------


## Кобальт

> Чем это человеки хуже остальной природы?


 Самосознанием! Хищники охотятся только когда голодные, а не чтобы продать пару антилоп льву - соседу. Животные защищаются своими рогами и зубами, а не создают ядерные бомбы, бактериалогическое оружие. Животные жувут без такого понятия, как "богатство" - дети, вот их смысл жизни! А наша человеческая жадность - всё много и на халяву!!!!.... Нафига придумывать что-то экологичное? - Нефть дешевле добывать, и на ней проще бабла срубить  :Cool:

----------


## Кобальт

> Но ведь не у всех же такое самосознание


 Ну да! ))) Нет, конечно я не спорю, всегда есть исключения, - монахи к примеру, ушедшие от мирского. Но вот Вам маленький щелбан - Вы газоразрядные (эконом) лампы сдаёте в специальные приёмные центры? Людям плевать на экологию, если вопрос касается экономии средств! А была бы у Вас своя нефтяная вышечка на участке, думаю к тумблеру на расстояние выстрела бы никого не пускали. Хотите отдохнуть с шиком? Прикупить золотишка любимым? Задолбал айфон-3, нужен 4-й, и жене второй в подарок? ))) - Да какая разница как заработать и что потом будет, живём ведь раз в жизни! Так?  :Wink:

----------


## Кобальт

> Так плевать-то плевать, но страдаем-то от этого в основном мы сами..


 Имеено! "Мир идеален, но сделан с одной ошибкой - это человек!" И сами мир вокруг себя портим, и братьям нашим меньшим всё больше гадим!


> Природе,по-моему, как раз все равно


 Откройте "Белую" или хотя-бы "Красную книгу" - да, им уже всё-равно! Этих зверей или почти не осталось, или не осталось вовсе! Сотни видов! Вам бы было всё-равно, если бы жить было негде и жрать было нечего и Вас постоянно пытались убить? Все утверждают, что природа - живой организм. Землетрясения, глобальное потепление - якобы проявления иммунитета планеты против нас. Надеюсь что так...

----------


## trypo

> Надеюсь теперь понятно.


 лады , примем , что это не религиозно - это расширяет рамки 
до простого духовного роста вне конкретных ограничений.
это снимает много вопросов  :Smile: 


> Какие док-зва вам нужны?


 это я на вопрос отвечал , а не сам спрашивал  :Smile: 
мне доказательства не нужны , веры хватает.



> это была ирония, я думаю все понимают, что никто ничего не навязывает


 это ошибка - какая ирония в "я знаю истинный смысл жизни (СЖ) , а все другие мнения ошибочны" ? - это прямое давление , хотя может и башка не так варит , но я не вижу тут иронии и благого наставления - в любом случае не все тебя понимают так , как ты этого хочешь - не заблуждайся в этом .


> Вы понимаете смысл термина *объективны*й, то есть не зависящий от субъекта? Тогда зачем говорите есть другие точки зрения? Есть то они есть, но мы говорим про то что эта* теория является объективной по отношению как к каждому человеку (не зависимо от его точки зрения - субъективного)* так и ко всему человечеству в целом - то есть объективность!! Вы возможно имеете в виду что верить в эту теорию или нет могут быть разные точки зрения, это так я об этом 5 раз уже повторил.


 меня просто выстёгивает это положение - обьективный по отношению к человеку -
это принципиально бессмысленная фраза - люди слишком , просто безгранично разные , чтобы могло быть что-то обьективное ,
но еще и добивать - не зависимо от его точки зрения - это фашизм просто :
есть некая "истина" , и совершенно не важен человек с его верованиями - он всегда не прав ,
все , что он думает , всего лишь ложь и самообман - жалкая субьективность .
весь твой выбор и воля человека просто фикция - обьективность рубит все это на корню.
 вся эта фишка с поднятием над уровнем субьекта на уровень обьекта - как ?
ты - субьект , как ты можешь подняться на уровень обьекта ? это невозможно .
_(небольшой оффтоп , но твердый знак и заглавные буквы - вне моего словаря)_



> а пока я вижу только что есть другие точки зрения, где? какие? Я вижу только верить или не верить в Бога


 есть еще творчество , любовь , служение человечеству , может и еще можно добавить , и все годится для СЖ за рамками веры и духовного развития 


> Это почему? *Если эта теория не имеет опровержения, если я сам чувствую что это верное направление пути, через собственный опыт, наблюдения и ощущения. Это дает мне достатачно основания полагать что истинна где то рядом.* Если вам это не видится в таком же свете, это не значит что я ошибаюсь.


 это классика - прочитай эти слова отдельно от остального сообщения : "я прав , потому что считаю , что я прав". 


> Мы поднимаемся на уровень выше чем точка зрения каждого человека, мы поднимаемя с уровня субъекта на уровень объекта. Рассматриваем жизнь всех людей не зависимо от их точек зрения, такая позиция и есть объективная - вы это понимаете?


 нет , не понимаю -
ты , как личность , и твой автор не можете рассматривать жизнь всех людей , назависимо от их точек зрения - никакого критерия истинности для такого охвата не существует , 
лишь надуманность и фантазии. 
может грубо , но извини , отношение надо выражать. 


> Как вы можете делать вывод если вы не были верующим? Я его делаю на основании того, что 3 года назад я так же не верил и особо не задумывался, и даже в те дни лет 5 назад, когда казалось я был счастлив тогда, сейчас я понимаю что ошибался, тогда я не был по настоящему счастлив, да мне было хорошо, была любовь, да я был счастлив, но это не то. Опять же это мое мнение.


 дело в том , дружище , что я тоже пишу только лишь свое частное мнение и не претендую на знание истины и наставничество. что до того , был ли я верующим, я не фанатик , но вера живет во мне с периода осознанности - я не был неверующим (атеистом) , это да. 


> Я ни где слова не сказал про это  вы читаете мои мысли и знаете что у меня на сердце?? Сомневаюсь, не думаю что вы можете так утверждать, это вымысел.


 если был не прав в своих выводах , приношу извинения , не имел цели обижать и выводить на эмоции.


> Я и не говорил что в смерти есть правые или не правые, откуда вы берете слова которые я даже не говорю и тем более не думаю?


 


> Мы узнаем кто прав скорее всего только после смерти.


 хм..  :Smile:  


> Я сказал что после смерти мы узнаем что верна эта теория или нет, есть Творец или нет... не было слова о правых или не правых, может хватит делить людей? После смерти правы все? что это значит?


 то что ты сказал , и значит : после смерти узнаем , и сомнений не останется , они все прижизненны.


> Опыт жизни, так интересная мысль, а для чего он нам нужен? Для того что бы на основании его сделать какие то выводы? Может такое быть? Или получение опыта и есть та цель? Тот смысл жизни по вашему?


 да , получение опыта и есть цель и СЖ . знания обо всем имеются изначально у человека (или бога , неважно) , а жизнь наполняет эти знания смыслом (содержанием) через опыт переживания .



> отсюда следует что у вас нет такой теории, которая соответсвовала бы критерию истины. ваш взгляд на смысл человеческой жизни не является полным  как минимум, так же можно поставить под сомнение объективность и непротиворечивость представляемых вами размышлений по этому вопросу (насчет опыта). Как получения опыта в жизни может быть смыслом жизни мертворожденного? В личном проживании жизни вы говорите, а если смерть сводит на нет весь полученный за жизнь вами опыт, то для чего жить чтобы получить опыт? Объясните пожалуйста.


 я не имею ничего против твоих сомнений и даже не претендую на изменение твоего видения СЖ -
я лишь говорю , что твое мнение об этом , как и мое , не является единственно верным ,
и преподносить его как абсолютное решение - не правильно , потому что людей слишком много , и они слишком разные , чтобы грести всех под одну гребенку .
по обьяснению : сж мертворожденного ( считая , что какое-то время он жил в утробе матери ) ,
чтобы его мать познала (прочувствовала на своем опыте) чувство утраты ребенка , сожаление или , я не знаю , что еще родитель может чувствовать в этой ситуации . то есть ребенок жертвует своей жизнью , чтобы его родитель смог познать некое(не знаю как его точно определить) чувство - иначе говоря , самопожертвование и его познание на личном опыте.
может звучать жестоко , но , допустим , наша мораль позволяет нам принять самопожертвование человеком в осознанном возрасте (спасатели в школе беслана , пожарники , муж для защиты жены или др. ситуации) , и только моральные рамки могут мешать столь же свободному принятию самопожертвования мертворожденного .
также они могут мешать принятию жертвования жизнью человеком , который умер от рук убийцы или маньяка (для получения опыта убийства или чего-то такого).
только лишь моральные рамки - причем мне поясняют мораль , сродни проститутке , которая всегда прогибается под веяньем времени . к примеру , сейчас мораль совсем не та , что , допустим , времен рабовладельческого строя , или первобытного , или же моральные нормы востока имеют весомые отличия от западных.
в абсолютных ценностях жертва ребенка , не отличается от жертвы взрослого или же
жертва в одной ситуации (ради спасения жизни) - от жертвы в другой ситуации (ради , допустим, познания чувства власти над жизнью других людей). плюсики и минусики ставят люди 
по своей совести , которая весьма разнородна.
в общем СЖ - опыт жизни , опыт прочувствования жизни , во всех её аспектах.

----------


## Илья спокойный

> А если универсальный смысл жизни-это счастье? Счастье-следствие жизни по законам природы/Творца. Эти законы нам вывели религии, философы,психологи,везде есть какие-то недочеты, т.к. эти знания не совершенны,а постигаются человеком, т.е. как в науке.. У точной научной истины нет хозяев,перед нею все равны,кто бы как себя не называл.Тогда мы получаем годные учебники жизни (есть и негодные, много их) но их надо вначале брать на веру,поэтому вера в религии - основная добродетель, но и в точных науках мы тоже верим учебнику(опять -таки не всем)Тогда,Илья, вы ничего не выведите,в лучшем случае напишите еще один учебник. А то,что вы пишите, что Вы стали счастливее с верой лишь подтверждает годность православной философии в Вашем понимании.


  Вы очень точно сказали, я согласен с вами, я думаю что счастье это и есть смысл жизни, хотя  оригинальный автор говорит что счастье не достижимо. Следуя законам которые нам дает христианство мы можем стать по настоящему счастливыми, так я думаю. 
 Я не собирался чего то нового выводить, нет нисколько, просто хотел дать отличный взгляд на смысл жизни, чем я нашел на этом форуме. Я не уверен, что православие это правильная трактовка христианства, но пока нет полноты знаний что бы сказать конктретнее. Спасибо

----------


## Илья спокойный

To trypo чем больше мы с вами общаемся, тем больше мы друг друга понимаем, это радует. Если мы сможем отделить эмоции от разумных построений и выводов, так вообще замечательно  :Smile:  Если я верю в то что говорю я думаю только так и должно быть, так же как и вы верите в то что говорите. Отсюда бывает проскакивает какой то наставнический тон возможно. Нисколько не хотелось бы выглядеть, таким я самый умный я всё знаю слушайте сюда, нивкоем случае. Высказывая здесь свое мнение относительно видения СЖ я лишь пытаюсь показать свою точку зрения (также точку зрения автора), я прекрасно понимаю что не все смогут понять и более принять что то похожее или такое, как здесь говорилось. Если вам не понятно как можно объективно посмотреть на человеческую жизнь отдельно и на все человечество вместе, тут я ничего не могу поделать. Все те варианты СЖ о которых вы говорите, автор говорил в тех частях, которые есть выше. Моя точка зрения с его совпадает, если смерть это конец всему, то человеческая жизнь не имеет смысла. И те цели как получение опыта, творчество, любовь, служение другим, деньги, слава, почет, дети, семья, и т.д. и т.п. теряют смысл с наступлением смерти, если ставить их как главная конечная цель жизни, но если ставить их как промежуточные, то картина меняется. Это ключевое. Наши с вами разногласия по сути, с признанием СЖ в общем, для всех людей. Я говорю что он есть а вы говорите что его нет, но есть те цели и у каждого они свои. Разница я признаю вы нет. На этом можно наш диспут и завершить, как вы считаете??

----------


## trypo

я не говорю , что нету общего СЖ :
каждый человек в течение жизни получает свой опыт жизни и после смерти обменивается им с другими людьми , в результате чего получается некий общий опыт жизни , и изначальное знание обретает содержание.
духовный рост и развитие - это , безусловно , достойное поприще , но не единственно верное и не единственно общее.
по поводу диспута , не согласен - я не могу признать духовность основной доминантой человечества ,
это всего лишь одна из сторон человеческой жизни . одна из , но не главная и , скорее всего , не самая ценная .

----------


## trypo

а в чем разница межу "я полагаю" и "я говорю" ? это же синонимы  :Smile:

----------


## trypo

> Разница в уверенности


 тогда "полагаю" точно не подходит  :Smile:

----------


## Илья спокойный

Скоро продолжу новыми частями, очень интересный материал.

----------


## Илья спокойный

> А я тут ничего религиозного не увидел. Творца бы убрать , и получится как у психологов. Помимо любви еще интерес хорошая штука. Я вот тоже не знаю ,чтоб жить духовной жизнью нужна замануха в виде вечной жизни?
> Кстати, не так уж идеально творение творца, раз уж на то пошло..


  В след. частях есть хороший ответ на этот вопрос  :Smile:  про не идеальность творения...

----------


## Кобальт

Книжек на данную тему можно не мало накачать! - Гораздо интереснее мнение конкретного человека.
Я тут сегодня задался вопросом: а каков был смысл жизни у 10 миллионов русских погибших во время Великой Отечественной войны?

----------


## Просто Ирина

> Я тут сегодня задался вопросом: а каков был смысл жизни у 10 миллионов русских погибших во время Великой Отечественной войны?


 Кобальт, думаю, защита Родины. Если бы не они тогда, не было бы нас - сейчас... Мы должны жить! Жить, в благодарность тем, кто положил свои жизни "за други своя". Чтобы, глядя на нас уже не из этой реальности, они решительно гордились: "Да, ради ЭТИХ стоило и умереть!"
Мои бабушка и дед вернулись с войны. Деда уже нет, а 90-летняя бабушка еще жива. До сих пор, делая что-то, я думаю: "А как бы на это посмотрел мой дед? Не было б ему стыдно за меня?" И понимаю, насколько я все равно "мелка" по сравнению с теми, из 41-го... Учу детей чтить память погибших не пустым возложением венков, а самой своей жизнью, быть достойными их памяти... не знаю, правда, что получится в итоге...
Я тоже думала над судьбами этих людей: ведь они не хотели умирать, жизнь у каждого была одна. Они мечтали увидеть мать, завести семью, вволю поесть горячего хлеба, порадоваться на детей... а отдали свою жизнь за продолжение жизни на земле...

----------


## Кобальт

Разве это был "смысл жизни"? - Это долг, патриотизм, верность Родине! Смыслом как раз, наверно, и были: "увидеть мать, завести семью, вволю поесть горячего хлеба, порадоваться на детей...". Я всё это к тому, что мы очень зависим от нашей судьбы. Войны, природные катаклизмы, эпидемии... Есть ли смысл - искать смысл?! Как замечательно было, когда люди были целиком во власти природы и жили лет до 30-ти! Мы говорим, что ценим жизнь, но прожигаем, например, десяток лет на школу. Да каких лет?!?!- детство, энергичность, любознательность!!!! Люди готовы гробить здоровье на вредных производствах, ради того, чтобы прокормить семью...

----------


## Просто Ирина

Согласна с каждым словом. Грустно это, и вправду.

----------


## Илья спокойный

А если бы фашизм победил, то тогда все те героические подвиги, стоившие жизней получается были бы в пустую... Но если поставить эту ситуацию в контекст приведенной автором теории, то получается что пойдя на самопожертвование за родных и близких, за друзей, за весь свой народ и нацию в общем, эти люди например по христианской версии получили самое великое, что можно достичь при земной жизни - умереть ради других, это вершина самосовершенствования, как я это вижу. Другое дело пошел ли на такое человек по личным убеждениям, приняв такое решение самостоятельно или что то кто то подтолкнуло его на это...  



> Есть ли смысл - искать смысл?! Как замечательно было, когда люди были целиком во власти природы и жили лет до 30-ти! Мы говорим, что ценим жизнь, но прожигаем, например, десяток лет на школу. Да каких лет?!?!- детство, энергичность, любознательность!!!! Люди готовы гробить здоровье на вредных производствах, ради того, чтобы прокормить семью...


  Те люди которые не ищут вообще оказываются на таких форумах к сожалению, а те кто теряет всяческую надежду и не видят вообще никакого смысла наверное решаются на то что жизнь эту прекратить. Есть такие, которые находят цели и идут к ним, достигают и ищут новые и итак пока не окажутся на кладбище... Нам всем нужно осознать что смерть не отвратима, и что она фактом своего существование делает нашу земную суету бессмысленной по сути. Только если есть жизнь после смерти, тогда во всем появляется смысл, а если нет то все это бессмысленно. Во что верить вот в чем вопрос.

----------


## Traumerei

а может именно смерть делает нашу жизнь осмысленной... ограничение времени...хотя ведь время придумано людьми.

----------


## trypo

> а может именно смерть делает нашу жизнь осмысленной... ограничение времени...хотя ведь время придумано людьми.


 здесь идет перегибание контекста :
смерть может делать жизнь осмысленной , в качестве регулятора ,
но при этом смерть не является смыслом жизни , просто прикладной инструмент .
в данном случае "придать смысл" и "являться смыслом" звучат схоже , но говорят о разном.

----------


## Илья спокойный

Факт смерти даёт повод её попробовать осмыслить. Время люди не придумали, мы его выразили в секундах, минутах, часах.... то есть описали, как и все остальное чем занимается наука. Земная жизнь ограниченна временными рамками ))

----------


## Кобальт

Сегодня один мой собеседник хорошо сказал: "цель в жизни" и "смысл жизни" - две разные вещи. Смысл жизни - обсуждать даже глупо, без неё - это только царство безмолвия! Так что вся наша беседа сводится именно к обсуждению "цели в жизни"! Вот и разгадка получается - когда мозг, как компьютер заходит в тупик, программа закрывается. Кто-то против бесцельного существования, ему не получается ничого добиться - вот он и решает просто выключиться. А сымья, быт - это как раз те логические задачи, решение которых и держит мозг в рабочем режиме.

----------


## Илья спокойный

Как раз мы и пытаемся разделить цели в жизни и смысл самой жизни, сказал хорошо, просто и ясно ваш собеседник.

----------


## ГазНиколай

Считаю, что мы просто живём и всё. Со своего рождения я лично обучался в детсаду, школе, секциях спорта и творчества, институте и на работе, что у моих поступков должен быть результат, что есть начало и конец, что есть черное и белое. Я уяснил, что единица длины - метр, молоко и пиво измеряются в литрах, единицы скорости - километры в час, деньги считаются в рублях а единица психики - это различие. И вот из-за этого самого различия, а также различия присутствия и отсутствия различия и так далее и тому подоное я совершаю свои телодвижения по жизни и вообще.

----------


## Илья спокойный

> Считаю, что мы просто живём и всё. Со своего рождения я лично обучался в детсаду, школе, секциях спорта и творчества, институте и на работе, что у моих поступков должен быть результат, что есть начало и конец, что есть черное и белое. Я уяснил, что единица длины - метр, молоко и пиво измеряются в литрах, единицы скорости - километры в час, деньги считаются в рублях а единица психики - это различие. И вот из-за этого самого различия, а также различия присутствия и отсутствия различия и так далее и тому подоное я совершаю свои телодвижения по жизни и вообще.


  То есть вы считаете что смысла жизни нет, есть только цели которые мы стремимся достичь. Уважаю вашу точку зрения - получается что жизнь людская да и всего остального произошла из ничего, просто стечение обстоятельств, и такое мега сложное создание как человек, да и вся биологическая жизнь тоже по теории вероятности сама по себе появилась, так получается... единица длины метр - так ведь это мы сами и придумали, так же как и измерение времени, емкости, а вот так же просто описать разум человека невозможно.... Человек настолько сложно устроен....Спасибо

----------


## ГазНиколай

Спасибо за понимание Илья. Я вот кого из своих близких людей не спрошу ради чего они живут или какой смысл в жизни, все отвечают, что не знают, но мол хотят побольше увидеть во многом принять участие, многому научиться а о смерти разговаривать боятся.

----------


## Илья спокойный

Николай, я думаю людям не хочется задумываться о том что пугает - смерть. Но она не может не наступить... А смерть это один из ключевых базисов такого поиска смысла...

----------


## ГазНиколай

Я вооюще считаю все, что человек добивается, ну, на пример, карьера, любовь, телесные и духовные наслаждения, горные лыжи, походы в кино, экстрим, туризм, секс, любовь, дети, брак, имущество, стремление как можно более насыщенно проводить время - это все ради того, чтобы не думать о смерти. Стоит человеку остановиться, побыть хотябы денек на едине с собой и ему становится жутко плохо, накатывают страхи, фобии, паранойи, от неврозов до шизофрений. Всё ради, того, чтобы забыть о смерти и жить в сладкой иллюзии, что осталось еще оч много много времени и впереди много всего.

----------


## Илья спокойный

Да я думаю в правы в таком размышлении. Смерть как раз и дает повод задуматься о своей жизни, есть ли во всем что вы написали смысл? Или это просто путь из роддома на кладбище. Если смысл есть, то тогда смерть, как конец всего превращает его в бессмыслицу. А если смерть это не конец, то тогда смысл жизни все же существует.

----------


## Kali-Ma

> Да я думаю в правы в таком размышлении. Смерть как раз и дает повод задуматься о своей жизни, есть ли во всем что вы написали смысл? Или это просто путь из роддома на кладбище. Если смысл есть, то тогда смерть, как конец всего превращает его в бессмыслицу. А если смерть это не конец, то тогда смысл жизни все же существует.


 почему смерть превращет всё в бессмыслицу? Любой процесс конечен, но не любой - бессмыслен.

----------


## Илья спокойный

> почему смерть превращет всё в бессмыслицу? Любой процесс конечен, но не любой - бессмыслен.


  Потому что смысл есть, когда есть конечный результат, а как он может быть если смерть уничтожает любой результат, не как то что останется после человека а то как этот результат проявляется для самого человека.

----------


## Илья спокойный

Буду рад услышать мысли новых читателей.

----------


## Troumn

> смерть уничтожает любой результат


 Смерть и есть конечный результат.

----------


## YesOrNot

> Потому что смысл есть, когда есть конечный результат


 То есть получается, что если результат не достигнут, то смысла жизни нет? И где же можно ознакомиться со списком целей? Смысл жизни есть всегда, просто у каждого он будет свой (ну у кого-то и совпадет, конечно). И не важно, что кто-то зовет это смыслом, а кто-то целью. Может кто-то еще как-то это называет. Не, ну как можно подобрать определение для смысла жизни в целом? Уже одно это бессмысленно...




> смерть уничтожает любой результат


 А если у тебя, допустим, некое психическое отклонение, и смыслом жизни для тебя является сфотографировать крокодила в верховьях Нила, а потом умереть? Смысл жизни был? Был. Результат был? Тоже был. А потом смерть... Крокодил сфотографирован, фото есть. Смерть зафиксирована. Это, конечно, в крайней степени утрировано, но вопрос остается открытым: что, подобным людям обходиться без смысла жизни, так сказать? Или не признавать это смыслом? Или не считать их людьми? Или подменять их смысл жизни своим? И тут не скажешь, что этот смысл жизни правильный, а этот - неправильный, и что смерть уничтожает результат. В конце концов, может и у "нормального" человека быть вполне "нормальный" смысл жизни: например, всю свою жизнь помогать больным детям. И за свою жизнь он поможет сотням детей. А потом умрет. Смерть уничтожит то, чего он добился, его личный результат? Нет. Но это все я написал без учета последней фразы, а именно:




> а то как этот результат проявляется для самого человека.


 Пример можно оставить тот же, с детьми. Вот человек умирает, не важно как, от старости, несчастного случая или пусть и от суицида. И получается все, смысла в жизни не было, ведь смерть уничтожает любой результат, а как может быть конечный результат, если человек все-таки умер и конкретно для него этот результат уже не проявится?

Я понимаю, что написанное мною выше в некотором роде чистая демагогия, но все же...люди, конечно нужен смысл жизни! Но не надо искать что-то глобальное и пытаться вложить в это понятие нечто универсальное и всем подходящее - это нереально. Ответ на вопрос есть ли смысл жизни - есть! Только у каждого свой. Каким бы он ни был. Пусть даже умереть - для человека на текущий момент смысл может заключаться именно в этом. А если он сомневается - значит будет жить и найдет себе более подходящий. Равно как и продолжить мучиться и страдать - тоже вполне претендует на смысл жизни. Даже если не признаваться в этом себе.

----------


## YesOrNot

> правда вряд ли это осознает


 Не, не, не...подсознание очень даже работает  :Wink:  Иногда осознают. А в целом идея "счастье - смысл жизни" укладывается в то, что я написал. У кого-то - цель, у кого-то - смысл жизни, а у кого-то - счастье))) Поэтому счастье - смысл жизни, в общем-то, их симбиоз. Вполне допустимо)))

----------


## Troumn

Смысл жизни есть только у отдельно взятого человека. Смысла существования человечества как токового нет.

----------


## YesOrNot

> Смысл жизни есть только у отдельно взятого человека. Смысла существования человечества как токового нет.


 Ну здесь нужно углубляться не в демагогию уже даже...в философию с софистикой вкупе. Смысл существования человечества...нет, это не для меня, такие глобальные (а главное абсолютно бесполезные) вопросы. Ну если совсем уж извращаться захочется, то можно рассмотреть смысл существования человечества как сумму смыслов жизни отдельных индивидуумов...векторную...исходя из принципа суперпозиции.

----------


## Илья спокойный

> То есть получается, что если результат не достигнут, то смысла жизни нет? И где же можно ознакомиться со списком целей?


  Вот тут небольшая не точность, я говорю что смысл есть когда есть конечный результат, вы говорите какой то ОПРЕДЕЛЕННЫЙ результат не достигнут, то смысла жизни нет, чувствуете разницу?
   Вы не много не улавливаете разницу между смыслом жизни как таковой, как вещи, как объекта, и целями которые субъективны (зависят непосредственно от личности человека, могут быть одинаковыми и разными). Я говорю про смысл человеческой жизни вообще всех и каждого, а не цели которые люди преследуют в своей жизни. Более подробные размышления, примеры и описания вы можете найти, если захотите, в начальных постах этой темы. Вы спрашиваете как подобрать (я вкратце напишу - подробнее там же, в начальных постах) определение для общего для всех и каждого? Как в научной теории, гипотеза должа соответствовать 3ем положениям:
1) Первое - объективность (вот ссылка где подробнее - часть 4 - http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthr...%EE%F1!!/page7
2) Полнота (подробнее там же)
3) Не противоречивость.
   На основе этих критериев можно найти истину

----------


## Troumn

> Ну если совсем уж извращаться захочется, то можно рассмотреть смысл существования человечества как сумму смыслов жизни отдельных индивидуумов...векторную...исходя из принципа суперпозиции.


 Это уже идёт желание к систематизации и идеализму. Тут такая фигня не прокатывает.
Тем более как ты себе представляешь векторную сумму всех смыслов 7 миллиардов людей?

----------


## YesOrNot

> Это уже идёт желание к систематизации и идеализму. Тут такая фигня не прокатывает.
> Тем более как ты себе представляешь векторную сумму всех смыслов 7 миллиардов людей?


 Никак  :Smile:  Систематизировать столько информации затруднительно (а ведь ее еще надо собирать). Так что не прокатывает даже не идеализм с систематизацией, а в целом идея найти тот вектор, который станет искомой суммой. Обобщить не получится хотя бы потому, что если (естественно, условно) допустить, что половина населения имеет одинаковый смысл жизни (вектор А), а другая половина - тоже одинаковый, но диаметрально противоположный смысл (вектор В), то на выходе мы получим нулевой вектор смысла существования. А если эти группы населения не равны, то получим один из первоначальных векторов. Добавляя в систему еще и еще "смыслов" мы получим на выходе полную фигню  :Smile:  Потому что изначальный посыл был сарказмом  :Smile:

----------


## YesOrNot

> Вот тут небольшая не точность, я говорю что смысл есть когда есть конечный результат, вы говорите какой то ОПРЕДЕЛЕННЫЙ результат не достигнут, то смысла жизни нет, чувствуете разницу?
>    Вы не много не улавливаете разницу между смыслом жизни как таковой, как вещи, как объекта, и целями которые субъективны (зависят непосредственно от личности человека, могут быть одинаковыми и разными). Я говорю про смысл человеческой жизни вообще всех и каждого, а не цели которые люди преследуют в своей жизни. Более подробные размышления, примеры и описания вы можете найти, если захотите, в начальных постах этой темы. Вы спрашиваете как подобрать (я вкратце напишу - подробнее там же, в начальных постах) определение для общего для всех и каждого? Как в научной теории, гипотеза должа соответствовать 3ем положениям:
> 1) Первое - объективность (вот ссылка где подробнее - часть 4 - http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthr...%EE%F1!!/page7
> 2) Полнота (подробнее там же)
> 3) Не противоречивость.
>    На основе этих критериев можно найти истину


 Илья, я почитал то, что Вы пишете. Пусть местами это не лишено смысла, желание разобраться - похвально, а цели выглядят достойными (то есть, фактически, недостижимыми - как и всякая ГЛОБАЛЬНАЯ цель), в целом то, чего Вы хотите достичь и понять - невозможно в принципе. Быть может, даже и не нужно. Постичь смысл человеческой жизни, по моему (разумеется, субъективному) мнению задача не только невыполнимая, но и неблагодарная (хотя кто-то в постижении изначального смысла обретет свой собственный субъективный смысл и цель): чем дальше Вы углубляетесь в поиск и анализ, тем в большей степени все, что Вы пишете, начинает отдавать в лучшем случае софистикой, а в худшем - казуистикой. Нельзя объять необъятное. Мы иногда не можем понять того, кто рядом. Не можем помочь тому, кому нужна помощь. Или не хотим... Зато часто пытаемся понять то, что понимать совсем не нужно и ищем то, чего, возможно, и нет. Тем не менее, с Уважением к Вашим взглядам и поискам, ведь кому-то они могут быть нужны и даже более того, ведь люди все разные.

----------


## Илья спокойный

Спасибо за ваше мнение, могу сказть что мне это помогло понять систему, понять многое, понять почему люди поступают вот так а не подругому, одним словом как будто открылось мне понимание того, что раньше я просто не видел, это не просто объяснить, многое встало на свои места. Чем больше я познаю, тем больше понимаю, как все же недалек человек. 
 Вы говорите 


> Мы иногда не можем понять того, кто рядом. Не можем помочь тому, кому нужна помощь. Или не хотим...


  согласен, зачастую не хотим даже попробовать понять, мне, как раз вера в Бога и принятие познаний и дало возможность увидеть что те кто рядом, они важнее любого барахла/вещей и всего неодушевленного. Желаю того же и вам. Спасибо.

----------


## Troumn

> Сохранение вида, воспроизведение себе подобных, чем не смысл


 Существование, ради существования? У меня были подобные мысли.

----------


## YesOrNot

> Существование, ради существования? У меня были подобные мысли.


 Это да, но мне кажется что в такой интерпретации заложен спусковой крючок, задеть который грозит обернуться началом поиска "истинного смысла" или отказом от смысла как такового и от существования, соответственно. Хотя при грамотном подходе))) с изначальной вводной вполне можно существовать, ставя перед собой различные цели и подменяя смысл жизни ими...хотя они и так будут являться смыслом по своей сути, а существование ради существования плавно перетечет в разряд инстинктов. Что мы, собственно, и можем видеть в первом приближении в реальной жизни.

----------


## YesOrNot

В общем, смысл жизни (пусть и не в глобальном плане) быть должен. Не важно, что выступает и прячется под этим понятием. Просто иногда этот смысл затмевает все остальное, даже инстинкты, что приводит к разным печальным последствиям. Сложно, в общем, со всеми этими смыслами)))

----------


## Traumerei

> Тем более как ты себе представляешь векторную сумму всех смыслов 7 миллиардов людей?


  Если представить это в векторном формате,то пожалуй все люди в мире останутся "с носом". В том проблема идеализма, что для осуществления, к примеру, идеи о "утопичном государстве" люди должны быть полностью лишены эгоизма,а значит и индивидуальности. 



> Чем больше я познаю, тем больше понимаю, как все же недалек человек.


 Такое знание губительно,вредно и необъективно. Нельзя всех под одну гребёнку. В любое время,в любом обществе попадаются разные люди. Поэтому так проблематично давать, к примеру, историческую оценку тому или иному событию. Мир состоит из борьбы противоречий.



> И холодным утром в городе из льда
> Никому холодная не нужна беда


 Замечательно сказано...

----------


## Troumn

> Если представить это в векторном формате


 Да тут уже на этом этапе ступр начинается.

----------


## Аннамалыш

Смысл в жизни есть и в тоже время его нет, это и есть сила и смысл! Зачем вы ищите смысл. подумайте? Когда у вас возникает такое желание? Когда у вас есть время на это... А у  многих людей этого времени нет... Я знаю таких... Они бежат торопятся. Говорят как жаль, что в сутках только 24 часа и мы не можем ничего с этим поделать.. Смысл, по-моему, всегда вставать после любого даже не очень удачного падения, всегда идти. если даже ползти не можешь, а если можешь идти, очему бы не побежать? Вот мой смысл! Мне этого смысла достаточно, А Вам?

----------


## Викторыч

Давно уже пришли к изъеденой фразе "Смысл жизни у каждого свой" ибо у каждого на то свой выбор.

----------


## Troumn

> Давно уже пришли к изъеденой фразе "Смысл жизни у каждого свой" ибо у каждого на то свой выбор.


 Истина в высшей инстанции. Все внемлете ему.

----------


## Илья спокойный

Смысл в глобальном плане, это и есть смысл жизни человека (любого), а не в глобальном плане это есть цель/цели субъекта.




> Такое знание губительно,вредно и необъективно. Нельзя всех под одну гребёнку. В любое время,в любом обществе попадаются разные люди.


  Недалек в плане не совершеннен, не обладает знанием (только стремится). Оно объективно как раз, поскольку все люди грешны, такова природа человека и даже самые добрые представители человечества не совершенны. Это первое, второе как бы самый гениальный человек на земле на все времена, не хотел и старался, он не сможет познать всё. Вот примерно так. 



> Смысл в жизни есть и в тоже время его нет, это и есть сила и смысл!


  Это противоречит самому себе и есть и нету, так он есть или его нету?? Вопрос зачем его искать уже вторичен.




> Существование, ради существования? У меня были подобные мысли.


  Казалось бы логично, но если поставить это под критерии полноты, объективности и не противоречивости, то уже не пройдет. Например человек не может иметь детей, что всё смысла его жизни нет? Или человек попал на необитаемый остров, продолжить род не может, всё смысл теряется? Допустим попал он на остров в 30 лет, то есть до 30 смысл был, а после 30ти все нету )) фигня получается. 
  Смысл есть, если смерть не конец, сделовательно жизнь созданна высшей силой и она, эта сила, вложила смысл в нашу жизнь, в наше существование. Дала нам об этом знать или нет.

----------


## Викторыч

> сделовательно жизнь созданна высшей силой и она, эта сила, вложила смысл в нашу жизнь, в наше существование. Дала нам об этом знать или нет.


 Жизнь по большому счёту на физическом плане всего лишь одно из побочных явлений общих процессов вселенского масштаба. Так называемая высшая сила она особо ни куда не вмешивается. Только существуют законы Вселенной и вот от них уже ни кто ни куда не денется не смотря на разные мольбы и прошения. В том числе законы Вселенной и любую высшую силу раком поставят.

----------


## Илья спокойный

> Жизнь по большому счёту на физическом плане всего лишь одно из побочных явлений общих процессов вселенского масштаба. Так называемая высшая сила она особо ни куда не вмешивается. Только существуют законы Вселенной и вот от них уже ни кто ни куда не денется не смотря на разные мольбы и прошения. В том числе законы Вселенной и любую высшую силу раком поставят.


  По вашему, получается высшая сила подчиняется каким то законам вселенной, так почему она тогда высшая сила, может назвали бы её хотя бы высшей силой второго порядка, раз есть что то еще выше  :Smile:  Вы действительно верите в то что пишите, про каноны вселенной там и Стихов или кто они там??

----------


## Викторыч

> По вашему, получается высшая сила подчиняется каким то законам вселенной,


 Как это каким то? Законы существовали ещё до рождения Вселенной и останутся после её сворачивания. Энергии они не потребляют. А некая высшая сила опять таки на основе этих законов создаётся.

----------


## Аннамалыш

Смысл в жизни именно в этом! А еще в движении. А еще в дарении радости другим людям и себе. А еще во всем что есть и чего мы не видим! Во всем и ни в чем!

----------


## Распутин

> Смысл в жизни именно в этом! А еще в движении. А еще в дарении радости другим людям и себе. А еще во всем что есть и чего мы не видим! Во всем и ни в чем!


 А ещё амфитамины...

----------


## pblcb

смысл жизни в самой жизни. жить - вместе с деревьями, животными, людьми. кому нравится, может придумать себе миссию, и успешно ее выполнить.

----------


## Troumn

> А еще в дарении радости другим людям и себе


 У нашего проповедника появилась паства?

----------


## Уходящий к звездам.

> У нашего проповедника появилась паства?


 Ну, другим точно дарить надо - они ни в чем не виноваты, да и в ответ что-то могут дать.

----------


## Freddy K.

я считаю. это удовлетворения своих желаний и плевать что потом тебя сожрут червы, по кране мере ты не умер смысле а если бы!! ты добился своего! конечно не все запомнят тебя!! но кто то скажет, эй а я его знаю!!))если ты что то принес в эту жизнь, подарил не только себе но и окружающим! смерть не является уже такой бессмысленной!!

----------


## Илья спокойный

> я считаю. это удовлетворения своих желаний и плевать что потом тебя сожрут червы, по кране мере ты не умер смысле а если бы!! ты добился своего! конечно не все запомнят тебя!! но кто то скажет, эй а я его знаю!!))если ты что то принес в эту жизнь, подарил не только себе но и окружающим! смерть не является уже такой бессмысленной!!


  Добился своего, но у каждого своё может быть разным, каждый может все же не добиться этого самого, своего. Первая часть вашего поста - это удовлетворение своих желаний, последняя подарил не только себе но и окружающим, нужен какой то баланс, или все же эти противоположности идут в последовательности сначала Я, потом другие? В таком случае другие наверное получат очень мало...

----------


## Викторыч

> В таком случае другие наверное получат очень мало...


 Да Илья, было бы что дарить.

----------


## outlaw3

смысла в жизни нет ..... потому что мы живем что бы умереть , а умираем что бы
умереть и не жить ) в итоге у всех будет один и тот же конец .... старость , смерть.. и совершенно даже и не важно богат ты или беден есть дети или нет) мы просто щяс зациклены на времени , на самом дели оно очень быстро пройдет ты даже ахнуть не 
успеешь и тебе уже за 60 ....

----------


## Святой отец

Не могу никак понять, а какая разница когда умирать, сегодня, завтра, или через 100 лет? Ведь все люди все равно умрут. Жить стать стариком ели передвигающимся, никому не нужному, зачем это надо? Читал книги Майкла Ньютона Путешествие души и Предназначение души и книги Долорес Кеннон. Но там говорится, что жизнь надо прожить ради того, что бы был духовный рост у души, т.е душа воплащаясь в человеческое тело и в иных измерениях, набирается жизненным опытом и что если душа совершает самоубийство то она в следующих воплащениях опять попадает в ту же ситуацию связанную с самоубийством и так будет пока душа не извлечёт из этого урок. Так стоит ли проживать жизнь только для духовного роста и совершенствия души. Ни как не могу понять...

----------


## trypo

стоит - если для тебя это личностная ценность ,
если же духовный рост и нравственность тебя особо не заботят (если по честноку ответить) ,
то естественно - нету смысла тратить свою жизнь на левые для тебя цели.

оправдание одно - не существует в вечности абсолютных ценностей , добро бессмысленно .
все рано или позно погребет пыль времени.

важны лишь твои личные желания , пусть и самые эгоистичные -
жизнь у тебя одна , и она ТОЛЬКО ТВОЯ .

----------


## Илья спокойный

Я думаю, что смерть это не конец, поскольку тогда вся жизнь любого человека теряет любой смысл. Кто то верит в реинкарнацию, это как спасательный круг, вроде и смерть не конец и не страшно будет умирать и жизнь будет бесконечной в различных проявлениях.... Тогда не понятно, для чего существует добро и зло, если не важно как прожил ты свою жизнь, а она все равно не закончится (вариант с реинкарнацией). Я считаю, что жизнь дается каждому человеку в качестве испытания, как следствие у каждого есть свобода выбора. Хочешь живи так, хочешь подругому, хочешь останови такое испытание, только потом будет оценка Бога - высшей силы, которая нам эту жизнь подарила. Кто то живет только для себя - как следствие, могут присутствовать эгоизм, себялюбие, гордыня и т.д. Кто то старается жить не столько для себя...

----------


## trypo

это плохо написано.
иисус так не учил -
не будет никакой оценки бога или суда.
бог любит всех , абсолютно , каждого.
и простит ВСЁ .

----------


## Святой отец

На самом деле у жизни смысла нет!

----------


## Илья спокойный

> это плохо написано.
> иисус так не учил -
> не будет никакой оценки бога или суда.
> бог любит всех , абсолютно , каждого.
> и простит ВСЁ .


    Как же по Вашему учил Иисус? В христианстве есть понятие суда послу смерти, встреча с Господом. Вы правы Бог любит всех, но это не значит что каждый человек будет спасен, это значит, что каждый человек имеет шанс. Возможно прощение всего, только если сам человек раскается в своих грехах...

----------


## Викторыч

> Возможно прощение всего, только если сам человек раскается в своих грехах...


 Нет Илья. Теперь надо стихи Александра Сергеевича учить наизусть. Может тогда и простят.



> Сейчас у вас бог - Сетх-Черномор. А будет Бог Пушкин.


 Всё уже решено.  http://ulis.liveforums.ru/viewtopic.php?id=1284.

----------


## trypo

> Как же по Вашему учил Иисус? В христианстве есть понятие суда послу смерти, встреча с Господом. Вы правы Бог любит всех, но это не значит что каждый человек будет спасен, это значит, что каждый человек имеет шанс. Возможно прощение всего, только если сам человек раскается в своих грехах...


 как ТЫ задаешь Такой вопрос ?
иисус не говорил о суде вообще -
эту чушь в христианство внесли в гораздо более поздние века от его учения.
понятие суда в христианство ввели люди ДОПОЛНИТЕЛЬНО , в более поздних редакциях библии , нежели изначальной.

он жизнь свою отдал за людей , за КАЖДОГО -
какой тут суд?
бог есть любовь , все остальное уже не бог -
если ты веришь в ад и дьявола , то этот самый суд-судилище - это именно его ипостась.

этож прописные истины христианства - уж ты то должен бы их понимать.

----------


## Викторыч

Если так капитально в христианстве разобраться, то тогда что останется от христианства ? По многим исследованиям Ииисус к христианству не имеет ни какого отношения. Что то он там провозглашал для своего народа пару тысяч лет тому назад. Через тысячу на оной базе создали нечто вроде религии. Да такой какая была кому то там удобна. По месту территориального насаждения в религию добавлялись древние обряды местного населения. Иначе эта туфта бы тупо не прошла. Если из христианства выдернуть Христа и местные обычаи то в чистом виде христианство будет нежизнеспособно как таковое.

----------


## Кобальт

> Если так капитально в христианстве разобраться, то тогда что останется от христианства ?


 Меня больше интересует вопрос религии - в принципе! Вы же не выбираете место рождения! Так кто виноват - мусульманин Вы, атеист, христьянин или буддист!?! А ведь выбор религии почти полность зависит от места рождения! Родись ты в Афганистане - сомневаюсь, что стали бы католиком ))) И каждая вера строга - или ты наш, или в ад. Ещё удивляет что в наших религиях фигурирует почти одинаковая история про ангела потребовавшего у старца (раз у того ничего нет) принести в жертву сына! История пусть и заканчивается тем, что в последний момент перед занесения кинжала над телом из кустов вдруг выбегает барашек... Но чтобы ангел требовал УБИТЬ ближнего!?!!? да ещё это считается правильным и история почитается!?!?! Так что "да" - я тоже склоняюсь к тому, что всё понавыдуманно людьми, в нашей религии хорошо если 10% от Бога. Меня расстраивает, что не существует у нас, людей, обряда для желающих уйти... Сколько лет человечеству знаете?! А Христианству? Как-же люди тогда жили без религии? Или все древние люди в аду? )))
Судьба... Узнать бы смысл своей жизни!
А пока, большинство из нас живут 5-дневкой, весь день на работе, вечером ужиж и неторопливое потягивание горячего чая. Выходные, согласитесь, пролетают - не успеваешь заметить как. Да и вся жизнь так-же! Вот и не остаётся от жизни никакого смысла - работа, рутина, будни, дела... Сначала ждали - когда закончатся школьные годы (была цель), потом институт. Представляешь себе, после рассказов взрослых, как познакомишься с однокурсницей и после института Вы будете мужем и женой ))) Но когда все эти пороги пройдены и ты оказываешься в "свободном" плаванье... Вот и нет никакой романтики...

----------


## trypo

> Если из христианства выдернуть Христа и местные обычаи то в чистом виде христианство будет нежизнеспособно как таковое.


 это утверждение - искушение неведомым .
его невозможно (в чертогах человеческой истории) доказать/опровергнуть.

в чистом виде это утверждение - атака язычника в рамках теологического вакуума.
за границами жизни любой абсурд может послужить истиной-постулатом.

----------


## Викторыч

> Меня больше интересует вопрос религии - в принципе! Вы же не выбираете место рождения!


 А кто ж тогда выбирает ??? Интересно было бы почитать, так на досуге, что накалякуют в качестве версий и фантазий в таком извечном вопросе.



> это утверждение - искушение неведомым


 Ты хочешь сказать что христианство без персонажа и добавок местного сработало бы как ни в чём не бывало ?

----------


## Илья спокойный

> как ТЫ задаешь Такой вопрос ?
> иисус не говорил о суде вообще -
> эту чушь в христианство внесли в гораздо более поздние века от его учения.
> понятие суда в христианство ввели люди ДОПОЛНИТЕЛЬНО , в более поздних редакциях библии , нежели изначальной.
> 
> он жизнь свою отдал за людей , за КАЖДОГО -
> какой тут суд?
> бог есть любовь , все остальное уже не бог -
> если ты веришь в ад и дьявола , то этот самый суд-судилище - это именно его ипостась.
> ...


   Вы же по моему атеист? А в христианстве получается разбираетесь лучше меня, или думаете так...  Я не могу сказать что знаю христианство 1000%, я в пути... Смылс суда, заключается в том, что после смерти, изменить уже ничего нельзя. Через суд решается куда попадет душа в ад или рай. Поскольку, просто логически подумать, про то что Вы говорите - Бог есть любовь, но это не значит что каждый человек получит прощение ВСЕХ грехов, НЕЗАВИСИМО от того поверил ли он в Христа или нет, старался ли он вести праведный образ жизни или нет и т.д.  не понимаю чем Вас так это достает... я же не заставляю Вас силою поверить в Господа Иисуса Христа. Выбор Ваш. 

  То Викторыч


> Если так капитально в христианстве разобраться, то тогда что останется от христианства ? По многим исследованиям Ииисус к христианству не имеет ни какого отношения.


  что значит капитально и по каким там многим исследованиям... это ели тянет на слабый аргумент, ссылку пожалуйста. как раз таки без Христа, все христианство могло бы превратиться в очередную секту или не популярную, малоизвестную, как например Ваша книга Велесова... Без Иисуса христианство прсото не существовало бы!

----------


## trypo

> Ты хочешь сказать что христианство без персонажа и добавок местного сработало бы как ни в чём не бывало ?


 такой простой вопрос , аж удивляет  :Smile: 
христианство - это не только новый завет ,
но еще и ветхий - без иисуса.
вполне себе была религия и до нашей эры.

насколько я понимаю мировая религия делается золотом и оружием , а не теологией.
религия как орудие власти верхов над низами.
главное эффективность подчинения , а не суть.

поэтому ответ да - сработало бы и без персонажа ,
потому как было выбрано как наиболее эффективное средство , с большим масштабом охвата низов ,
после чего в него было вложено золото , и оно получило широкое распространение.

----------


## Викторыч

> Без Иисуса христианство прсото не существовало бы!


 Так о том и речь! И без примеси местных древних обычаев тоже.



> ссылку пожалуйста


 Хорошо, вот ссылка. http://pomnimvse.com/241pb.1.html

----------


## trypo

> Вы же по моему атеист? А в христианстве получается разбираетесь лучше меня, или думаете так...  Я не могу сказать что знаю христианство 1000%, я в пути... Смылс суда, заключается в том, что после смерти, изменить уже ничего нельзя. Через суд решается куда попадет душа в ад или рай. Поскольку, просто логически подумать, про то что Вы говорите - Бог есть любовь, но это не значит что каждый человек получит *прощение ВСЕХ грехов, НЕЗАВИСИМО* от того поверил ли он в Христа или нет, старался ли он вести праведный образ жизни или нет и т.д.  не понимаю чем Вас так это достает... я же не заставляю Вас силою поверить в Господа Иисуса Христа. Выбор Ваш.


 я не атеист - у меня есть вера , просто она лишена образа.
по ответу же да - моя ошибка :
есть христианство как вера , где прощение действительно *НЕЗАВИСИМО* ,
и есть христианство , как религия , где прощение - есть награда за *СЛУЖЕНИЕ*.
это , конечно же кардинальная разница.
тут , действительно , был не прав , религия основана на суде - спутал понятия.
бывает  :Smile:

----------


## Викторыч

> есть христианство как вера , где прощение действительно *НЕЗАВИСИМО* ,
> и есть христианство , как религия , где прощение - есть награда за *СЛУЖЕНИЕ*.


 trypo!? А у тебя что, в качестве веры некое иное христианство??? Интересная мысль.

----------


## Кобальт

> А кто ж тогда выбирает ???


 Ну явно не Вы! - Или что-же Вы не родились в Германии, Франции? Что это Вы выбрали для рождения Россию!?! Да, кстати, и у нас был свой Бог:


> Ежегодно, апрель у славян начинался весенними праздниками возрождения жизни. В селениях славян появлялся молодой рыжеволосый всадник на белом коне. Он был одет в белую мантию, с венком из весенних цветов на голове, в левой руке он держал ржаные колосья, босыми ногами понукал своего коня. Это — славянский бог радостного света, весны и тепла Ярило.


 Масленница - это с тех пор праздник остался!
С удовольствием бы и сам пообщался на данную тему! Ибо умереть легко, а вот подготовить себя морально, оправдать свой поступок... Если то, что должно сплачать, наоборот разобщает - есть Христианство, но мы раздираем его на Католицизм, Православие, Староверов, Протестантов, Бабтистов, Адвентистов...

----------


## Викторыч

> Ну явно не Вы!


 А на чём такое основано и какая альтернатива ?



> Это — славянский бог радостного света, весны и тепла Ярило.


 Это у солнцепоклонников. Много ещё кто есть.



> Я не могу сказать что знаю христианство 1000%, я в пути...


 Впрочем ни сколько не препятствую выбору Ильи. Путь он выбрал сам. Должен же кто то отправиться по распределению такого плана.



> оправдать свой поступок...


 )))На кромке хочешь посидеть? Между двумя мирами. Это по язычески.

----------


## trypo

> trypo!? А у тебя что, в качестве веры некое иное христианство??? Интересная мысль.


 суть христианства как веры - всепрощение и милосердие ,
что , естественно , не так увлекательно , как иерархическая структура твоих убеждений ,
где все расписано , и кадому винтику подогнана своя гаечка.

----------


## Кобальт

> А на чём такое основано и какая альтернатива ?


 Потому что все бы выбирали места более лучшие для проживания! А вообще у меня есть своя теория - отчасти сформулированную в мультике Final Fantasy:


> ...учёные под руководством доктора Сида, основателя биоэнергетики, вывели гипотезу «Гея», состоящую в том, что планета обладает собственной душой, и души всех живых существ приходят из этого духа и возвращаются к нему, обогащая его своим опытом.


 Подтверждение? - Мысли это мозг, если разум целиком принадлежал душе, то всякого рода черепно-мозговые травмы и старческий маразм не влияли бы на наше благоразумие! И ещё! Заметьте - животные вымирают, людей становится больше - баланм душ  ("геи"). А душа - это просто энергия поддерживающая в нас жизнь.


> Это у солнцепоклонников. Много ещё кто есть.


 Ну вот - сами и подумайте! Если бы родились Вы в селе, где все "солнцепоклонники". Все добрые люди, дружите селом. Главный старец - прекрасный оратор, великолепно находит общий язык со всеми, кто обращается к нему за советом! И?... Я сомневаюсь что Вы вдруг примите ислам!

----------


## Викторыч

> суть христианства как веры - всепрощение и милосердие


 Ну что ж, кто не рискует тот не пьёт шампанского.



> как иерархическая структура твоих убеждений, где все расписано , и каждому винтику подогнана своя гаечка.


 Естественно. Всё как положено, точно расчитано во Вселенной. Да, мироздание сложно.

----------


## Викторыч

> Потому что все бы выбирали места более лучшие для проживания!


 А кто сказал что нынешнее место худшее ?



> ...учёные под руководством доктора Сида, основателя биоэнергетики, вывели гипотезу «Гея», состоящую в том, что планета обладает собственной душой, и души всех живых существ приходят из этого духа и возвращаются к нему, обогащая его своим опытом.


 Не душой а астральным и ментальным уровнем. Ну может ещё какие имеются более сложные и тонкие. И не из этого духа, а из матрицы. А так мнение учёных меня меньше всего интересует. Собь правильно не могут назвать.



> Мысли это мозг, если разум целиком принадлежал душе, то всякого рода черепно-мозговые травмы и старческий маразм не влияли бы на наше благоразумие!


 Ты многое мог бы дельного сделать при помощи повреждённого инструмента ?



> Я сомневаюсь что Вы вдруг примите ислам!


 Да я и христианства не принимал родившись в этой стране.

----------


## Викторыч

*Кобальт! Ты сам лично принял решение воплотиться в этот мир. И сам выбрал географическое место воплощения. Только не помнишь об этом. Таковы правила игры. Но не всегда игра удаётся как того хотелось бы. Понимаю, влом доигрывать матч со счётом три-ноль не в твою пользу. А время ещё не истекло полностью. Но после этого визита ты снова задумаешь воплощаться дабы взять реванш. Так уж наши сущности устроены. А преждевременный уход уровня самосовершенства не повышает. И однозначно непройденное придётся проходить заново. Хотя всегда имеются исключения из правил.*

----------


## Кобальт

> Ты сам лично принял решение воплотиться в этот мир. И сам выбрал географическое место воплощения. Только не помнишь об этом. Таковы правила игры.


 С меня, значит требуете аргументы, а сами разбрасываетесь такими, якобы, фактами )))


> Понимаю, влом доигрывать матч со счётом три-ноль не в твою пользу. А время ещё не истекло полностью.


 Хм.. как бы Ваш пример перефразировать - а что если это не "мачт" а игра во дворе? И играешь ты сам с собой! Ты бы и рад пойти в другой двор, поиграть с кем-нибудь, игра то вроде популярная - но куда бы ты не заглядывал, тишина! Кругом только советы дают - мол тренеруйся об стенку пинать. Для чего доигрывать? ))) Для себя? - я-же игрок, я-же зритель, я-же арбитр ))

----------


## Викторыч

> С меня, значит требуете аргументы, а сами разбрасываетесь такими, якобы, фактами


 А что на факт не тянет ?



> Для чего доигрывать? )))


 А это у тебя надо спросить. )))

----------


## Святой отец

Моё личное мнение, что смысл в жизни у людей разный, нет общего понятия. Личный смысл жизни можно узнать с помощью гипнотерапии (духовная регрессия) Люди зачастую получают очень мощные ответы. Так что у каждого свой смысл в жизни. Но вот чего я никак не пойму так это какой смысл жизни у человеческого тела и мне кажется что у человеческого тела у жизни смысла нет. :Frown:

----------


## Святой отец

> С меня, значит требуете аргументы, а сами разбрасываетесь такими, якобы, фактами )))


 А ты сходи на духовную регрессию там и узнаешь.

----------


## Hwaya

Бесят когда взрослые на этот вопрос отвечают что-то типа: "ДУМАТЬ ДАЖЕ НЕ СМЕЙ О ТАКОМ, ТЫ ЖИВЕШЬ И ЖИВИ!!! ЦЕНИ ЖИЗНЬ!!!" .
Зачем ценить, если ничего дорого тебе нету? если не знаешь зачем ты тут вообще, сидишь и не понимаешь что делаешь?

----------


## trypo

> Бесят когда взрослые на этот вопрос отвечают что-то типа: "ДУМАТЬ ДАЖЕ НЕ СМЕЙ О ТАКОМ, ТЫ ЖИВЕШЬ И ЖИВИ!!! ЦЕНИ ЖИЗНЬ!!!" .
> Зачем ценить, если ничего дорого тебе нету? если не знаешь зачем ты тут вообще, сидишь и не понимаешь что делаешь?


 ты думаешь , у взрослых по-другому было ?
они так же ничего не понимали ,
крутились , ломались , бесились .
все через это проходят -
фишка в том , что это проходит.

----------


## Илья спокойный

> Бесят когда взрослые на этот вопрос отвечают что-то типа: "ДУМАТЬ ДАЖЕ НЕ СМЕЙ О ТАКОМ, ТЫ ЖИВЕШЬ И ЖИВИ!!! ЦЕНИ ЖИЗНЬ!!!" .
> Зачем ценить, если ничего дорого тебе нету? если не знаешь зачем ты тут вообще, сидишь и не понимаешь что делаешь?


   Я  уверен что Вы понимаете то что и взрослые могут ошибаться, каждый из людей может ошибаться и ошибается. Пожалуйста ищете этот смысл жизни, не переставайте никогда, пока не найдете!! Если нет ничего доброго Вам, это не значит что Добра вообще не существует, возможно это означает что окружающие Вас люди не на том пути и/или не знают дороги. Логичен вопрос, если я не знаю смысла жизни, то для чего я вообще живу... Какие бы Вы теории не узнали, прослушали, познакомились, только те по сути имеют смысл, которые говорят, что смерть это не конец, а только переходный период.... Христианство даёт верные ответы.

----------


## Илья спокойный

> ты думаешь , у взрослых по-другому было ?
> они так же ничего не понимали ,
> крутились , ломались , бесились .
> все через это проходят -
> фишка в том , что это проходит.


  Это проходит, потому что не узнали, не нашли, или не захотели поверить... вот и не нашли  тот самый истиный смысл. Потом бросили это дело и до сих пор имеют только отговорки - дети, работа, жить ради жизни, богатство и т.д. и т.п.... к сожалению люди сами закрывают дверь к счастью.((

----------


## Крипто

смысл жизни человечества-уничтожить землю.)

----------


## freedom

Смысл жизни - самореализация. Большинству людей не интересен смысл жизни, как бы не проблема, не тревожит и без надобности знать. Хотя "на всякий случай" ходят в церковь (а вдруг пригодится и зачтётся? :Smile: ). Но есть редкая категория людей, которая мучительно и упорно идёт по этому пути - пути поиска смысла жизни, поиска истины.
Смысл жизни, конечно, существует; хорошо и приятно идти по дороге, когда знаешь - куда и зачем идёшь и идёшь действительно правильной дорогой. 
Для начала - с этим, думаю, никто не будет спорить - человек не един - в нём есть два начала - материальное и духовное, тело и душа. Наша душа существовала до нашего рождения и будет существовать после нашей смерти. И когда наша душа стремится что-то делать и мы это четко чувствуем - не надо ей мешать, в этом и смысл нашей жизни - привнести в жесткий инертный малоподвижный материальный мир нечто из духовного мира. 
Не бойтесь жить! Страха нет (нет причины для страха). Жизнь радостна, позвольте себе быть собой, в каждом из нас есть частица духовно мира, важно это слышать, ощущать, и позволить реализовать то, что хочет наша душа.  
И это называется жить в согласии с самим собой.

----------


## June

На Снобе появилась _статья_Андрея_Курпатова_ (кликабельно) о смысле жизни. Мне понравилась. Приведу несколько цитат:




> Смысл жизни нужен нам по одной-единственной причине — чтобы не покончить с собой. Поверьте профессиональному суицидологу — это почти медицинский факт. Если непонятно, зачем жить дальше, жить дальше становится совершенно невыносимо. Но проблема в том, что смысла в жизни, сколько ни тужься, не обнаруживается.


 


> Короче говоря, пора уже нам научиться говорить себе правду: не «смысл жизни» нас волнует, а сможем ли мы еще быть счастливы. Всегда, когда мы говорим о «смысле», мы на самом деле говорим о «счастье». Поэтому первое надо просто вычеркнуть, а второе крупно сверху написать. Так будет честно. Привирая, этот ребус не решить.


 


> Человек — и теперь в этом совершенно невозможно сомневаться — примитивнейший аппарат. Его легко можно не только запугать (об этом мы знали всегда), но и осчастливить. Нужно лишь знать, где у него та заветная кнопка.


 Но лучше прочитать целиком. В статье упоминается термин _Выученная_беспомощность_ (кликабельно) Тоже интересная штука.

----------


## June

> а не поиметь как можно больше женщин на своём веку, в этом я как раз таки смысла никакого невижу(особенно бесят те парни, которые говорят девушкам я типа однолюб, а сами те ещё лавеласы)


 Интересно, почему моногамия является такой важной частью твоей идентичности?

----------


## June

> Говоря прямо, я сам девственник, и девушку буду искать тоже девственницу


 Кроме девственности можно, наверное, обнаружить в себе и какие-нибудь другие особенности, которые скажутся на будущей семейной жизни. Например, интеллектуальная и физическая развитость, надёжность, наследственные заболевания, способность финансировать и обезопасить семью.

Я ни в коем случае не осуждаю тебя за девственность. Просто хотел понять, по какой причине ты придаёшь ей такой большой вес? В семье об этом было много разговоров, или ещё что-нибудь?

----------


## Aare

Я нашла средство, которое может помочь некоторым нашим форумным мужчинам, обделенным женским вниманием, и на фоне этого страдающих повышенной агрессией, излишней критичностью и искаженным восприятием действительности. Думаю, это то, что может помочь им взглянуть на мир иначе и обрести жизни новый смысл.

Андрокур
Действующее вещество - ципротерона ацетат.
Андрокур представляет собой антиандрогенный препарат, действие которого заключается в блокировании воздействия андрогенов (мужских половых гормонов). К тому же препарат характеризуется гестагенным и антигонадотропным действием.
На фоне приема Андрокура у мужчин имеет место ослабление потенции и полового влечения, а также снижение функции семенников. После прекращения терапии данные изменения исчезают. Лекарственное средство существенно уменьшает или полностью блокирует влияние андрогенов на органы мишени (в том числе на предстательную железу). 

Показания к применению:
Андрокур®, 50 мг
распространенный неоперабельный или метастатический рак предстательной железы при необходимости подавления действия тестостерона.
- антиандрогенная терапия неоперабельного рака предстательной железы;
- уменьшение выраженности гиперандрогении, наблюдающейся в начале терапии агонистами гонадотропин-рилизинг гормона (ГнРГ);
- купирование «приливов» у больных раком предстательной железы, получающих терапию агонистами ГнРГ, или у пациентов, перенесших орхиэктомию;
повышенное половое влечение при сексуальных отклонениях.
Андрокур®, 100 мг
распространенный неоперабельный или метастатический рак предстательной железы при необходимости подавления действия тестостерона:
- антиандрогенная терапия неоперабельного рака предстательной железы;
- уменьшение выраженности гиперандрогении, наблюдающейся в начале терапии агонистами ГнРГ;
- купирование приливов у больных раком предстательной железы, получающих терапию агонистами ГнРГ, или у пациентов, перенесших орхиэктомию.
Андрокур® Депо
повышенное половое влечение при сексуальных отклонениях;
антиандрогенная терапия при неоперабельной карциноме предстательной железы.

----------


## 4ybaka

Aare,ты очень добрая.

----------


## Aare

Ну зато излишняя агрессия и критичность к тебя таки есть, причем она похожа на таковую у религиозного фанатика))
Но вообще тебе андрокур не нужен, а то шансы найти себе девку у тебя и вовсе устремятся к абсолютному нулю)) Хотя с другой стороны, может даже наоборот пересмотрит свои взгляды на девственниц например))

----------


## Aare

Я на тебя виды? Ой мама)))
Да не надо ни с кого скальпы срезать. Что за варварство? Достаточно ведь просто их нейтрализовать.

----------


## Aare

Нет, не совсем понимаю о чем ты

----------


## pipetkin32

> Пипеткин тоже недавно получил определённую дозу женской ласки))


  Лучше б ничего не получал,моральных терзаний гораздо больше стало
 С первого дня отношений не покидают мысли прекратить все это,разбежаться и все дела
  И хотя меня тупо используют,не хочется делать ей больно
 Черт,что я наворотил,зачем туда полез??? (((((

----------


## June

> Вопрос целого мировоззрения. Основной упор, если хотите акцент, в котором, делается на нравственности. Причём в наиширочайшем её понимании. А моногамия как часть её. Но играющая в оной, одну из главных, если не ведущюю роль. Моногамию, можно даже обозначить, не побоюсь этого слова, как фундамент нравственности. Поскольку без первой, невозможно в полной мере, привить человеку всех граней последней.
> В моём видении, нравственность, а вернее её отсутствие у подавляющего большинства нашего общества, в конечном итоге и погубит всё человечество.


 А мне больше по душе позиция Ивана Баркова))




> Не те бл*ди,
> что хлеба ради
> спереди и сзади
> дают нам е*ти,
> Бог их прости!
> А те бл*ди —
> лгущие, деньги сосущие,
> еб*ть не дающие —
> вот бл*ди сущие,
> мать их ети!


 В общем, в моём понимании нравственность - не делать людям гадостей. Делать этот мир лучше. И быть честным с близкими.

----------


## Игорёк

> Цитата Сообщение от Иван Барков
> Не те бл*ди,
> что хлеба ради
> спереди и сзади
> дают нам е*ти,
> Бог их прости!
> А те бл*ди —
> лгущие, деньги сосущие,
> еб*ть не дающие —
> ...


 Золотые слова!!).. Жму автору-страдальцу его мозолистую руку ))

----------


## June



----------


## Dark1

Жизнь фигня, смысла в ней нет. Просто _нормальные_ люди не задумываются о смысле, они просто живут, наслаждаются и всё. Людям ПРИЯТНО работать, общаться, придумывать себе приключения и проблемы, а потом решать их. За некоторые вещи типа еды, сна, секса, детей отвечают отдельные инстинкты, но в целом нормальный человек почти всё время на позитиве.

Отсюда, к сожалению, следует, что все, кто не видит смысла, не нормальные. Что делать, если боли в жизни больше, чем удовольствия? Как минимум, задуматься, почему и зачем, а дальше можно даже что-то сделать с этим. Если это просто черная полоса у нормального человека, то он перешагнет через нее и пойдет дальше. А если это постоянно, то увы, придется с этим жить (или не жить).

----------


## NEET

Говоря "жизнь фигня", не наделяете ли вы тем самым жизнь смыслом фигни? Если уж честно подходить к утверждению о бессмысленности, то следует сказать "я не знаю, что такое жизнь", ведь только в этом случае она действительно не будет иметь совершенно никакого смысла.

----------


## Dark1

Если уж докапываться до терминов, то надо обратить внимание на само слово "смысл". Что оно значит? Оказывается, оно имеет значение, только если разумное существо (субъект) вкладывает какую-то цель в некий предмет (объект).

Например, в чем смысл жизни червяка? Его жизнь никому не нужна. Но она приобретает смысл для нас, если мы пойдем на рыбалку. Или для птицы, если она захочет покушать. Сам же червяк мозга не имеет, так что осмысливать что-либо не может, в том числе и себя.

Частный случай, когда субъект и объект - одно и то же, но это-то как раз и лишено логики. Нельзя ставить цель самому себе. Это ловушка, которая кажется логичной (софизм). Поэтому и разговоры о смысле жизни ведутся бесконечно. Короче, если человек сам себе пытается поставить смысл, то это обречено либо на провал, либо на самообман/ошибку типа "жить ради самой жизни" или "построить дом, посадить дерево" (можно взять любую цель с потолка).

Далее, можно предположить, что есть некий более разумный субъект типа бога, и он в нас вкладывает смысл (а мы типа червяка). Но тут ряд проблем. Во-первых, это вопрос веры и все обсуждения можно заканчивать. Во-вторых, нам-то что с того, что мы служим какой-то чьей-то цели, о которой толком ничего не знаем? Всё, что нам дано от рождения - это инстинкты и разум, слабое тело со слабостями. Как ни крути, а жизни всё равно сводится к поиску удовольствия, в чем бы оно ни заключалось (в том числе хорошие дела, помощь людям или самореализация).

В общем, как ни крути, а смысла нет и его нельзя поставить. И говоря "жизнь фигня", я именно это и имею в виду. Со стороны, в масштабах вселенной, жизнь выглядит мелкой, как жизнь червяка. Кому я нужен? Кто обо мне вспомнит через 1000 лет? Однако каждый для себя имеет свой набор чувств, инстинктов и прочего, что составляет мировоззрение, и позволяет либо наслаждаться жизнью, либо терпеть боль. И смысла в этом нет, просто так пошло. Жизнь когда-то случайно зародилась, и до сих пор крутится.

----------


## Sebastian

Не стоит думать, что у _нормальных_ такого нет. На самом деле, почти каждый в возрасте 16-20 лет задумывался о таком, одни глубже, другие поверхностее.

Понять это на самом деле может каждый, проблема в том, что не каждый способен научиться быть счастливым в этом абсурде. Это такое исскуство - уметь извлекать из этого выгоду и нежиться в чувстве сладкого абсурда)
Эссе Камю "миф Сизифа" как раз об этом.

----------


## NEET

> Частный случай, когда субъект и объект - одно и то же, но это-то как раз и лишено логики.


 Но речь-то идет о смысле жизни, правильно? О вопросе: зачем жизнь? Жизнь при этом рассматривается отдельно, со стороны, как совокупность ощущений, впечатлений, мыслей и т.п. Разве же здесь есть указанная ошибка?

Но даже если все же речь идет о смысле существования меня, то тут не все однозначно. Я в последнее время, наверное, слишком часто задаю этот вопрос, но придется задать его еще раз, ведь без ответа на него сам разговор о смысле существования меня является бессмыслицей. Итак, вопрос: а кто я такой? О чьем смысле мы говорим? Другими словами: какие есть однозначные неоспоримые критерии, по которым можно судить, что является мной, а что не является?

----------


## Dark1

> Жизнь при этом рассматривается отдельно, со стороны, как совокупность ощущений, впечатлений, мыслей и т.п. Разве же здесь есть указанная ошибка?


 Если жизнь рассматривается отдельно, то кем? Если кем-то, то ошибки нет, но тогда возвращаемся к тому, с какой стати следовать смыслу кого-то со стороны.

Более того, можно рассматривать отдельно своё "Я" и, например, умения и навыки, всякие высшие психические функции. Здесь "Я" - субъект, а свойства психики - инструменты, которые можно использовать, совершенствовать и т.д. Ошибки нет, т.к. в свои инструменты субъект может вкладывать смысл. Но вот стоит замкнуться на самом себе, то возникает парадокс. Мне нужен карандаш, чтобы писать. Но зачем карандаш самому себе? Вот это и есть бессмыслица. И она возникает, когда субъект и объект предстают в одном лице. Считаю, что нельзя наделять самого себя смыслом.

Ну а следовать инстинктам, чувствам и пр. - это как раз смысл свыше, в данном случае от мнимого субъекта - природы. Ну, может там реальный субъект есть типа бога или инопланетян, это не важно. Природа - по сути случайность. Так что по дефолту получается, что смысла нет, это всё игра.

А вопрос "кто я?" тоже невозможный. На него нельзя просто и однозначно ответить. Можно назвать имя или профессию, но это ответ в определенных рамках. А всеобъемлющего ответа, мне кажется, просто нет. Любой ответ на этот вопрос ограничен тем, зачем кто-то его задаёт.

----------


## Dark1

> Это такое исскуство - уметь извлекать из этого выгоду и нежиться в чувстве сладкого абсурда)


 Если ты научился получать удовольствие от абсурда, то тебе повезло. Хотя многие и так кайфуют от жизни, даже если испытывают трудности. Проблемы у тех, кто страдает и не научился справляться с этим. Вот для них и стоит вопрос о смысле жизни. Ведь ответ - это подобие света в конце тоннеля, надо лишь дотерпеть, переосилить себя. А если смысла нет, то и испытывать страдания смысла нет. В общем, если есть удовольствие, то смысл вообще не нужен. Ни абсурд, ни смысл. Иначе надо как-то выкручиваться.

----------


## NEET

Не в смысле дело. Он вообще не нужен для действия (в том числе для жизни). Если субъект обладает некоторой структурой, то он может действовать исходя из своего внутреннего устройства. И вопросы "зачем я должен?", "зачем мне нужно?", в данном случае не встают, потому что ответы на них уже содержатся в самой структуре субъекта. Другое дело, что действует-то он в некой среде, а потому его цели и мотивы поступков определяются не только внутренним содержанием, но и внешними по отношению к нему обстоятельствами. Тогда-то - при взаимодействии со средой - и появляются различной длины цепочки ответов на вопросы "зачем?" - все для того, чтобы в конце-концов поступить-таки в соответствии со своей "внутренней природой". И вот ты, Dark1, потому не видишь ни в чем смысла, что просто уже отчаялся реализовать свое основное желание, а именно: навести порядок внутри себя, избавиться от печали и беспокойства. Ты просто не знаешь, что тебе может помочь в этом, и потому единственным способом решить проблему видишь полное уничтожение себя вместе со всем этим внутренним беспорядком.

...Я вот что скажу: подобное беспокойство испытывают все. Кто-то - в большей степени, кто-то - в меньшей. И дело как раз таки в том, что на границе "я" постоянно происходит "трение" с внешней средой. Ну не желает она подстраиваться под потребности этих "я", считаться с их внутренними мотивами, из-за чего последним приходится совершать множество изначально несущественных, бессмысленных дел. И мало того, что совершение этих дел отсрочивает достижение желаемого, так оно еще и зачастую порождает внутренний конфликт между "я должен" и "зачем мне это нужно?". Все это отнюдь не способствует установлению внутренней гармонии, то бишь - счастья. Таким образом, покуда есть эта самая граница между "я" и "не-я" окончательное достижение гармонии-счастья остаётся недостижимой утопией. Но, опять же, где эта злосчастная граница находится? (Может быть с ней что-то получится сделать? Уменьшить трение хотя бы?) Кто я? Можно, конечно, сказать: "фиг знает, нельзя ответить" - и на том закончить, но с таким подходом изменить точно ничего не получится.

----------


## microbe

Смысл жизни мне кажется во времени, то бишь то время которое нам даётся прожить. Если нашему сознанию это не понять, то подсознание хорошо понимает что есть и как...

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Тот помер, не найдя смысла в жизни. А тот помер, найдя смысл в жизни. А тот помер, не ища смысла в жизни. А этот вообще еще живет. Надо бы с ним поговорить.
Михаил Жванецкий

----------


## 4ёрный

> Смысл жизни мне кажется во времени, то бишь то время которое нам даётся прожить. Если нашему сознанию это не понять, то подсознание хорошо понимает что есть и как...


 Некоторые учёные считают, что время существует лишь при наличии наблюдателя. Некому наблюдать события - нет и времени.

----------


## microbe

4ёрный, антропный принцип по сути. На счёт разумного наблюдателя не согласятся палеонтологи, динозавры миллионы лет правили балом на планете Земля до человека - что не мешает нам находить останки скелетов исполинов сейчас. Я имел ввиду что 4-ёх мерное пространство и есть смысл особенно в последней координате.

----------


## 4ёрный

Если говорить о времени, то смысла особого в нем я не вижу, но всегда возникал вопрос почему оно растягивается и останавливается когда уходишь из этого мира.

----------


## 4ёрный

> 4ёрный, антропный принцип по сути. На счёт разумного наблюдателя не согласятся палеонтологи, динозавры миллионы лет правили балом на планете Земля до человека - что не мешает нам находить останки скелетов исполинов сейчас. Я имел ввиду что 4-ёх мерное пространство и есть смысл особенно в последней координате.


 Я не про разумных наблюдателей. А про вообще все, что способно фиксировать последовательность событий.

----------


## microbe

Тут важно чтобы был разумный наблюдатель, ибо разгадку Вселенной познаёт разум, а не инстинкты.

----------

